# April / May Cycle Buddies -Part 3



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in April / May 2014.

Please read the FAQ here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=209838.0



Happy Chatting 



[csv=] 
Name , Treatment , Stimming , EC , ET , OTD , Outcome 
London elf , ICSI , 29th March , 12th April , 14th April , 28th April , 
MarieMarsh , ICSI , 31st March , 15th April , 20th April , 29th April , 
Sukama , IVF , , 18th April , 23rd April , 2nd May , 
Ljp64 , IVF , 4th April , 16th April , 18th April , 2nd May , 
Little_pea , IVF , 4th April , 16th April , , 3rd May , 
Homemadehetty , ICSI , 9th April , 23rd April , 28th April , 7th May , 
Mrsball , IVF , 8th April , 21st April , 26th April , 8th May , 
Mani80 , ICSI , 4th April , 22nd April , 27th April , 8th May , 
Loopy Chicken , ICSI , 12th April , 25th April , 30th April , 9th May , 
TheresaB , FET , , , 25th April , 9th May , 
Ustoget , IVF , 9th April , 23rd April , 28th April , 9th May , 
NadSi001 , IVF , , 23 April , 25th April , 9th May , 
Hopeful78! , ICSI , 11th April , 22nd April , 27th April , 10th May , 
Noelle80 , ICSI , 10th April , 23rd April , 28th April , 10th May , 
Talisman , ICSI , 15th April , 25th April , 30th April , 12th May , 
MyrieiE , IVF , 14th April , 26th April , 28th April , 12th May , 
Joshie , IVF , , 25th April , 28th April , 12th May , 
mumtomonkey , ICSI , 14th April , 28th April , 3rd May , 12th May , 
Perla , IVF , 13th April , 28th April , 1st May , 13th May , 
smiling angel , IVF , , 28th April , 1st May , 16th May , 
AEK76 , IVF , 17th April , 30th April , 5th May , 16th May , 
Jacstarr , IVF , 18th April , 28th April , 1st May , 18th May , 
Katie791 , ICSI , 24th April , 5th May , , 23rd May , 
dlf , IVF , 29th April , 9th May , 14th May , 23rd May , 
Happybabycoming , ICSI , 23rd April , 5th May , 10th May , 25th May , 
Rellie , IVF , , 9th May , 14th May , 25th May , 
elmo283 , IVF , 24th April , 8th May , 11th May , 26th May , 

Mrssully , IVF , , , , , 
Peppermint76 , FET , , , , , 
Scribbles , ICSI , , , , , 
AlexTTC , ICSI , 8th April , 21st April , , , 
London Love , ICSI , , , , , 
Skye11 , IVF , 12th April , 21st April , , , 
JC29 , IVF , 12th April , 25th April , , , 
Sonyab1983 , IVF , , 23rd April , , , 
Mona74 , ICSI , 24th April , , , , 
scaredy_cat , FET , , , , , 
Fallon123 , IVF , 11th April , , , , 
1978bex , ICSI , 14th April , 28th April , , , 
Sarah151181 , IVF , , 12th May , , , 
Bexswar , IVF , 28th April , 7th May , 12th May , , 

[/csv]​


 Honorary Members  
Borntobeamum , ICSI , 

If you want to be added let me know 

Sharry xx

​


----------



## Sharry

New thread ^ gossip^

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=321416.0

Sharry xx


----------



## noelle80

Helen I hope the blood turns out to be nothing, you can do a test in the afternoon, just try to hold your wee for as long as possible before hand so there is a good concentration of it, and don't drink too much water just before or you'll dilute it. I would test tonight & probably again in the morning. I hope you get your bfp xx


----------



## Loopy Chicken

#losingtheplot

Am 7dp5dt..convinced that AF had arrived this morning. Cycle is regular as clockwork usually - which would make today the day but I guess that IVF messes that all up. 

#canttakemuchmoreofthis

baby dust to all and massive hugs to those going through a hard time at the moment
xx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

So I went out at lunch and bought a First Response twin pack test and a Clear Blue twin pack test and have done one of each when I got back - there is a faint line on both so have phoned clinic and they said they will take that as a positive result and I am booked in for a scan on 29th May.  Dare I say BFP?  I will still do a test or three again tomorrow 

Hi Sharry, please can you update my result to BFP?  Thank you.

Sorry for such a quick update - I will look at personals tomorrow.  Hope you are all ok, thinking of you all xx


----------



## noelle80

Yes, say it Hetty!    
I know how you feel about being cautious though


----------



## Mani80

*homemadehetty* congrats that is great news!!dint worry I am still feeling in denial as well!!


----------



## Talisman

Hi Ladies - a new thread so i will try my best with personals!!

MANI -  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS, I cried when I read your post. 

NOELLE - congratulations again ! 

HETTY - massive congratulations  

LOOPY - keep positive hun  

NADSI - don't give up yet.   

SMILING ANGEL  hope you are coping with the 2ww ok!

LITTLE PEA -  I hope your blood test shows a good result. 

LJP - Congratulations !!  

Elmo - good luck with EC.

Katie and Happybabycoming - Hope that everything goes well over the next few days 

To the other 2wwaiters - Perla, mumtomonkey, Dory, ustoget, Jac and anyone else i have missed (and im sure i have) - hope all is well with you and keep positive!

Afm - Mumto monkey im ok thanks just really suffering with bloatedness, im going to cut out bread from now on as had toast and then pizza yesterday and was in agony all evening, such a hard stomach and alot of wind! Im sure the progesterone is making ot worse ( i usually suffer with bloatedness but not this bad).
Im also very tired and very hungry.  My low down pelvic pains are not here today :-( hope thats not a bad thing, im 7dp5dt.
Can anyone advise when is the earliest i could test?  

xxx


----------



## MarieMarsh

Oh my Oh my Oh my.... I have let this forum slip out of my hands!!! Im so not with it anymore!!...
We have been away for our anniversary, so its been 5 days since I have been on!!

*Mani Noelle Hetty Sukama LJP* all a massive congratulations on your  Im so so pleased for all of you... I dont know when it will sink in.... It still hasnt with me yet... Im still doing tests!! 

*LittlePea* I can understand you getting worried over the spotting but your results have come back brilliantly so I wouldnt worry too much... I haven't had anything like that so its easy for me to say!! I had a case of morning sickness on sunday night though... and cant sleep on my stomach anymore already!!

*Helen** and Nasdi * fingers crossed for you  x x x

Everyone on the 2ww hope you are all doing ok and keeping busy 

and I know its a cop out but everyone else who is stimming hope its going well... x

Counting down this awful 3ww&2day wait!!! 22nd May cant come sooner... I will feel better once I here heartbeat!!!

Ree x


----------



## MarieMarsh

*Talisman* I shouldnt encourage you to do a test.... but do one on the 9th of May. 14 days after EC..  x x x


----------



## sonyab1983

Hi Ladies..

Will pop back later for some personals.. But just wanted to say Congratulations to Hetty! xx


----------



## Talisman

Thanks Mariemarsh, i am going to try and hold out until my OTD (monday) but i am tempted to test sat as OH off word that day..............

What about you mumtomonkey my OTD buddy?

xxx


----------



## Loopy Chicken

Sharry - can you update my OTD to Fri (9th)...I am going by the letter (14 days) rather than my calculation of 2 weeks ...

*Talisman*....good on you for holding out hun xx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Thanks everyone - I'm not sure when I am likely to believe it!! xx


----------



## noelle80

Talisman you should wait till 14 days after EC (...but my bfp showed up on day 13, ie 8dp5dt  ) if you can wait till Saturday that should give you a pretty reliable result 

Loopy chicken that's exactly how I felt all day on 7dp5dt, next day I got my bfp so stay positive!  

Marie marsh glad to hear you are still doing tests, makes me feel better for planning to do the same. I think I'm gonna have to order them in bulk to keep me going for the next few weeks, I've not contacted my clinic yet as it's not my otd but I won't be having a scan there anyway as I'm moving soon, so no idea when it will be!

Sonya & dory how are you both doing? Still being good?  

Hetty I feel the need to keep checking, I bought some cheap tests today in a discount store (3 for £1 lol) & did one when I got home. They only detect at 25ul or whatever the unit is so the line was really really faint. Bet that's what the clinic ones are! Not sure what levels the frer & clearblue detect at but the cheap ones I've ordered off Amazon detect at 10.


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Clear Blue says 25mlU/ml and First Response I had to Google, it says 6.3 mlU/mL xx


----------



## noelle80

Thanks for that Hetty. That's why the first response are recommended then, they'll detect much lower levels of the hcg


----------



## joshie

Hi sharry, please can I join. Etc was 25th April, et 28th and otd 12th may.

Was very stupid this morning and tested (9dp3dt) and was bfn. I'm hoping and praying I was too early. Has anyone had a test change from testing that early? Knew I shouldnt of done it and really angry at myself for it. Really struggling at the moment to be honest and as we've not told anyone about this treatment I am very lonely and fertility friends is being fantastic for all the support. Saw my friend today who is a week overdue and after the result I got today it was def not what I needed (not her fault!). Had to leave early and sobbed all the way home. Got to go back to work tomorrow which isn't helping, hopefully may keep my mind if it. 

Sorry for the no personals and a very down post xxxxxxxx


----------



## noelle80

Hi joshie  
I got bfn on 6dp5dt and although i was expecting it as I had been testing out the trigger it still crushed me. I thought I wouldn't test early but 2 days later (13dpt) I caved & got my bfp! I'm still a bit nervous about it though, will only believe it on otd which is Saturday!
So stay positive


----------



## Perla

Hi everyone, I am just reading about when you are testing! I am due to test next Wednesday but really want to test on Monday as I am off that day. What are your thought? 
Also getting period like pains? I had my transfer last Thursday.
Hope this means good but just so worried I will get my period and that will be the end of it x


----------



## Loopy Chicken

ok...i need to fess up...i tested today

my bad

plucked up the courage to tell DH - he said that he knew that i would do it

am only 7dp5dt .. so it must still be the trigger (clearblue digi) ....honestly iamgoingmad


----------



## Perla

Hi loopy, 
Ah we are about the sad stage!! I so want to test!! I take it it was a bfp!!?
I am planning on doing a little test Sun/mon. X


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Hi Joshie

I tested at 6dp5dt and got a positive but I think it really depends on what tests you are using - I have come to the conclusion the cheap ones are no good although maybe it's better looking at what levels it will test.  I used a cheap test one on 5dp5dt and it was negative, a Clear Blue Digital one 6dp5dt and it was positive, another cheap tesco one 8dp5dt (negative) and another Clear Blue Digital one in the evening of 8dp5dt (positive).  Used my clinic one today 9dp5dt and it looked negative, panicked so bought a twin pack of First Response and a twin pack of Clear Blue and did one of each at lunch time and they were both faint positives:

Clear Blue Digital 50mlU/ml
Clear Blue Plus 25mlU/ml
First Response 6.3mlU/ml

I don't think I will believe it until our scan on the 29th May and then I won't believe it again!!!  My friend is due at the end of August and she said you don't believe it until you have a scan.

Perla I think you should start testing on Monday xx

Loopy - I'm sure the trigger only lasts 11 days - were you BFP? xx


----------



## Rellie

Congrats to all the BFP's!

Sat here crying my eyes out, knew i shouldnt have come back reading the forums! F you hormones!  

All BFN's dont give up hope till the OTD, i know your thinking, whatever, but i have had previous negatives go to positives. you honestly cant say for definate till the clinic test day, they do give them for a reason, granted some clinics are daaaaayyyyyysss after others!

Just had nurses round doing my lipids, was surreal having 2 strangers in my front room giving me intravenous drugs! Oh well, another arrow in my IVF bow!..

Hugs to all


----------



## Rellie

Or is the saying feather in my bow?? Oh well im sure you know what i mean! xx


----------



## Loopy Chicken

yes - was postive...but have convinced myself that its the trigger...i just couldnt help myself this morning


----------



## Perla

Hi Home made, I will do that... I am still really period pain ish I feel moody too, feel so worried AF is coming, going to message you ... x


----------



## Perla

Loopy, That is great news just test on your test date again I am sure it will be a   again xxxxx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
Just a quickie. I'm still bleeding, not heavily but it's red blood and it's been happening since this morning. The clinic have moved my scan to next Friday, the earliest they can see the heartbeat. Feel totally drained and tearful. I stated at mum mums last night as she had an op yesterday. Supposed to be looking after her but of course it's the other way round. Gonna drive home in a bit. Totally gutted. Just hoping it stops soon and that I haven't lost my babies.


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi ladies,

Ljp and Helen- So sorry you are going through this scare. I hope it is just that, a scare. My fingers are crossed for you.

Loopy Chicken- Congratulations and thanks for the welcome!!!!!

HomemadeHetty- Congratulations, again woop woop!!!!

Katie- Is everything ok with you? 

Hard to keep up can't believe how fast this forum goes... am trying my best, sorry if I've missed any important news.

Big hugs to all XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Loopy Chicken

LJP - sending   hun

I sent the same message to littlepea and said that i had the exact same thing with my first pregnancy - big cramping and lots of red blood (sorry if tmi)
I went on to have a normal pregnancy

much love (am going to send you a PM..if i can work out how to)
xx


----------



## Perla

Ljp so sorry to hear you are going through this, you and your poor Mum. I hope that it still turns out to be a bfp xxxx


----------



## Talisman

Ljp hope your bleeding stops  

Loopy hope your bfp stays a bfp xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

LJP - I went to clinic at 430. Used their toilet and and and am back to red blood again I had filled and over spilled a panty liner (

Nurse gave me blood form only for hcg, I corrected her about missing progesterone  test on form. She Corrected that and then she gave me
A script for 200mg of cyclogest, hello?? We've been though this my dose is 400 grr

Had no reassurance, no conversation and no suggestions as to this bleeding at any point some it started last Friday night.

When we get results Tomo if positive I will ask questions and ask for earlier scan xx

Try and stay
Positive - everything I've read suggests if it doesn't fill a santiary pad and comes without cramps it should be fine


----------



## Mani80

Thanks ladies for your kind words!

*ljp* sorry to hear about your bleeding sorry I can't offer much advice other than try and stay calm bit I know that's very hard under the circumstances.

*perla* *loopy* *talisman* and all you other 2ww'ers step away from the poas sticks!!please try and hold off until atleast 14 days post ec. Testing earlier can only increase the risk of getting a false negative and adding more stress and anxiety to an already crazy wait!

*noelle* know exactly what u mean I ordered some cheapies and cb digital off amazon today!!ill hold off using the digi until end of next week!

To all the other ladies hope things are going well for you.

So I couldn't resist and tested when I got home from work with a first response! The line came up in seconds and was dark compared to the test I did this morning which the hospital gave me. Still not fully sunk in yet!

Xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Mani - so chuffed

Ladies / I waited till my numbers added up to 15. Clinic advised 17 days,

Please don't go testing before 14 days after xx

Loopy hope you BFP is a BFP hon xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Mani- Congratulations!!! Can't believe how many bfp's today!

Little Pea- So sorry you are having this scare and being messed around by your clinic at the same time. They are so insensitive sometimes it is unreal. Wishing you the best XX


----------



## Katie791

Wahoo loving all the bfps!!! Let's hope May is a lucky month. Congrats mani, little pea, noelle, loopychicken, homemadehetty!!  

Ljp, keeping everything I have crossed for you that this is one of those cases where absolutely nothing was wrong.  You hear soooo many cases of bleeding in the early stages and then it progresses normally so try not to give up hope.

Great stats happybabycoming! My phone call was a bit of an anticlimax after waiting until about 2pm for it....just gave me a provisional time of 1130 tomorrow for a 3dt but then will call again in the morning to let us know whether they'll push it to Saturday for a 5dt. She was about to end the call so asked for an update and she just said they're starting to divide which is all they expect at 2dpt. Suppose if any had stopped growing she'd have told me? 

Had some acupuncture today, first time for everything! Was very relaxing and weirdly, about an hour after, I started having some odd sensations in my pelvic region! Might just be coincidence but they were stronger feelings than I've had since EC. 

 It's my body getting ready to keep our embie cosy.

There's so much hype about getting to blast that I'd be a bit anxious about a 3dt...the embryologist did say though that if there's a front runner by 3dpt then the best incubator for it would be me. Said the only advantage of a 5dt is it gives them more time to watch them. Suppose I'd just be worried that a front runner on day 3 might not be the case by day 5... Do you know what I mean? 

Littlepea, hope you get some answers soon. Same to anyone having bleeding, must be so scary, big  

Xx


----------



## Perla

Hi katie, 
          Just read your post and wanted to say that I also thought there was a lot of hype about getting to blast!! Its as If you have failed If you havnt.... anyway mine did not get to blast... I had 5 of 6 eggs fertilise and then I went in for day3 transfer as they were worried they would not make it to blast which yes does make you worry but when I had the transfer they showed me a picture and explained the cells and fragments. I still feel positive, I am a week into the 2 week wait. 
Good luck lovely xx


----------



## Katie791

Aw thanks perla . I know they're the experts and I do trust them, just comes as a bit of surprise to be talking about 3dt when everything you read the message is " woo we're going to blast!". We're using the embryoscope so I'm hoping they get lots of detail about our embies which helps their choice. So even if it's a 3dt, hopefully it should be a confident decision they've made.

Xx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi littlepea
How long should it take to fill a pad? TMI probably but I had one on since this morning but haven't had to change it. I'm Turing to monitor how much there is. It does seem to be slowing down now, so fingers crossed. 
Sounds like the clinic have been a bit unsympathetic with you to say  the least. I thnk because they deal with this all the time they forget how terrible it is for us. My consultant rang me this afternoon, she made me feel a bit better. I'm not going in to work tomorrow though, I'm just so worried it suddenly gonna get really heavy. 
Fingers crossed for both so us. I hope it goes okay for you tomorrow, 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Perla

Hi sorry what is the emryoscope? They said they picked the best out for us and then they tried to get the others tpo blast to freeze but they did not make it  
I know I think people talk about blast a lot and 3 day transfer feels like failure.
How are you feeling? Have you got some time off? xx


----------



## Dory10

Just found our new home!

Hetty, Mani -   Congratulations!

Lisa - So sorry you've go tall this worry.  The EPAU last time said that going through 3 pads an hour was considered heavy bleeding.  I know how worrying this is and nothing anyone says will make you feel any better, just try to rest  .

Little pea  -   to you too during this worrying time.

Katie - We used the embryoscope this time and have a lovely video, completely fascinating!

Joshie - welcome aboard!

Afm - Had a blooming pants day as I have spent most of it on the loo with a bug    Will not go into details but think I should take out shares in Andrex!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Bexswar

Hi ladies,
Am new to this and still learning, but just wanted it say how fabulously helpful it is to read your messages!
Sharry - can you update my profile? Stimming started 23rd April and egg collection today. Got 8 eggs, hope they do their business well tonight!!!
Good luck to all!
Bexswar


----------



## Little_Pea

LJP. I only wear panty liners and change each time I pee so bacteria doesn't have any time to grow. My little liners are the super thin ones, sometimes in an hour I will get a couple of brown spots, sometimes the whole think is red or pink.

If you were filling a proper pad with period like blood / I'd go to EPU,

So glad you got to speak to consultant. Other than our first ever appointment we've not seen/ heard or spoke to ours ( 

Bex. 8 the lucky Chinese number, hope they party on down in the dish later

Dory - with you better - hugs 

Katie and happy - thanks for the kind words

Xx


----------



## Dory10

Bexswar - Hoping those 8 are getting jiggy tonight  

Little Pea - Have you managed to get some time off work?

Dory
xxx


----------



## Hopeful78!

Ladies,

Looks like that's me done. Full on AF blood now, not heavy but defo there. Did first response just and it's BFN. Will do another in the morning to be sure.  Clinic told me to keep on with pessaries and test Saturday, she told me not to do it early as it would be a negative.  

Pretty sure this isn't going to change for me now  

Thanks for all your support and advice, it's meant a lot!!  Little Pea, LJP, Noelle, Mani, Hetty and any other BFP ladies....good luck with your pregnancies!!

Lots of love

A very sad Helen xxx


----------



## Mani80

*helen* sorry to hear it's not worked out for you but as the clinic said it is still a little early so you never know.


----------



## ustoget

Sorry Helen, try and do some visualisation and keep a PMA til sat :-(

Bexswar- good luck for t'mo call !!

Ljp & little pea- sorry it's been ups and downs for u both... Fingers crossed it finishes on an massive up.

Wow Mani, hetty& loopy chicken congrats!!!!

Talisman- how is your bloating now? Manage to stay off the bread ?

Afm
Well 2 more sleeps for me and I'm so anxious... Literally all I think about but haven't cheated, yet? I kept waking up all last night with 'womb' pain. It's not like Af... Kinda in between my ovaries and more like shooting/stretching feeling!! Had it all day and evening too.. It's pretty painful at times... Any ideas? 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Talisman

Congratulations mani   

Ljp hope your bleeding stops x

Bex good luck tomoro  

Ustoget yes ive stayed off bread today...im still very bloated but less painful than yesterday thanks for asking...good luck for your test on fri  

Hi to everyone else hope u r all ok xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Hiya girls been reading your posts God this ivf game is so bloody unfair ! So many ups and downs 
Hope your all keeping well this evening.

I only started stimms yesterday after baseline yesterday. The nurse said everything looks tip top in there apart from tons of follicles and poss cysts but nothing too large to stop treatment. She advised to be careful and rest and drink loads of fluids.

*noelle* I have stims scan on Tuesday booked in for ec week after. Eek! Scary!


----------



## ustoget

Thanks talisman...
I used to eat so much bread but was alway boated lol u wouldn't believe how times I've had people think im pregnant, once they wouldn't let me on a plane lol (coz I'm not overweight anywhere else just the belly)
Would be nice to be able to say byes I am for once  

even been asked in front if my whole yoga class!!!


----------



## Perla

Oh no don't worry I have the same! Also have bad posture! I am a size 10 but look about 5 months pregnant sometimes plus I wear lose tunics etc! So annoying the amount of people asking if I am hiding something! I got really angry last time! 

I am feeling worried I am going to get af!! 
I have had period pains for 3 days now! 
I will be so upset I am not sure I could take it. 
This is such a lot to go through and then not work. I have respect for anyone that has had it a number of times!! 
Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Perla- I've also been getting pains but on the polls it says that its the most common symptom for BFP so could be good??

I actually find the comments quite funny now as been getting them for years, once I was in Vietnam having a dress made that I designed and when i went back for the second fitting it was all loose around the belly, she told me she has left room for the baby lol


----------



## mumtomonkey

Hetty, big fat congratulations on your BFP - So chuffed for you xx 

Helen, am really sorry to hear your news, very much hope the outcome is different for you tomorrow - big hugs in the meantime xx 

lisa - sorry to hear you're still going through this - very much hope that it all slows down a lot, sounds like a good plan not going into work tomorrow. Take good care of yourself xx

bexswar - well done on getting 8 eggs at ec, that's what I got too. Best of luck for tomorrow morning's call - hope you get some good sleep in tonight xx 

dory - oh no!!!  that doesn't sound very pleasant - hope it sorts itself out xx 

perla - hi my love, how are you feeling tonight? hope the headaches and sickness have gone?  I'm still very period achy too xx 

katie - good luck with your next call and don't worry at all if you have a day 3 transfer, plenty of ladies who have day 3s or even day 2s end up with their BFP. 

little pea - sorry to hear they were utterly rubbish at your clinic today - good luck with the results tomorrow, hope you get to the bottom of this soon xx 

loopy - hope that BFP sticks, sending lots of good vibes your way xx 

talisman - Poor you with the bloatedness, that sounds painful - definitely down to the progesterone, my tummy has been so swollen (and windy!) too - bleurgh. So I think I'm definitely going to wait till Monday for my test, because mariemarsh (sorry to namedrop you marie!) and I are at the same clinic and ours seems to have the minimum OTD date of 14 days after ec, and I know marie's BFP didn't show up till the OTD, so I want to do the same basically! Hope that makes sense xx 

mariemarsh - hope your scan date comes round really quickly - it's neverending this waiting isnt' it?! xx 

joshie, welcome to the group - sorry to hear about your BFN, but yes there's loads of time for that to change. Sorry to hear you're feeling quite lonely too, I'm feeling a bit of that today, but watching Celebrity Juice to try and cheer me up! xx 

ok that's it can't scroll anymore - sorry to rellie, noelle, mani, anna, mrst83, ustoget, and anyone else I've missed xx 

AFM, bit of a sad day for me because DH has gone off on his business trip for 10 days - feels so pathetic to be this upset about it but we're not really used to more than a couple of nights apart so this feels like a long time and at a particularly poignant moment in time - absolutely dreading getting a BFN and not having him here to go through it with me. Fingers crossed it won't come to that though. 
Symptoms-wise I'm 4dp5dt, still got AF style cramps sporadically throughout the day but the biggest symptom for me today has been nagging pulling pain on my left side, pretty near my hip bone. It's been almost constant at times and I could sort of feel it going through my leg if I was leaning to my left side a bit. At one point I started to wonder whether or not I've just pulled something at transfer when my legs were in those bloody stirrups! Other than that, totally off food. I've forced myself to eat 3 meals today and have been hungry, but have no idea what to eat, don't fancy anything at all - not even CHOCOLATE! This is a first. I could fancy a glass of wine though.... oh well. I'm sure I mention wine in these posts at least once a day - going to get a name for myself!


----------



## Katie791

Wow mumtomonkey, very impressive personals!! Puts me to shame! I totally understand why you'd feel vulnerable about DH being away, it's such a momentous time. Have you got other family around that know about it all? And   about the wine comment! We're going down to Cornwall on Sunday and I'm gutted I can't have a lovely glass of vino by the sea!!

Mrst83- don't worry about the follies too much...I had over 30 ( well that's when they stopped counting anyway!) on my baseline but they collected 9 mature eggs and left alone some of the slightly smaller ones and touch wood I've had no symptoms of OHSS since EC on Monday. It's scary being told you're at such high risk but it's only risk, not definite. Plus they take extra care to monitor you when they know you're at high risk.

Ustoget, those symptoms sound pretty promising to me.... 

Bexswar, 8 could be a lucky number as someone mentioned! I got 8 fertilised too so everything crossed that they get jiggy overnight (even if it's forced jigginess if it's ICSI!).

Dory, hope you're feeling better soon, nothing worse than that kind of bug, keep your fluids up! Ooh I didn't even think we'd get a video. Hope we do now! How amazing would that be to look back on WHEN we have our babies 

Perla, not sure if you've looked it up since but it's a time lapse photography incubator that some clinics offer (£700 a pop at ours) but let's them monitor them more closely so the idea is that it helps the embryologists pick the best ones.

AFM, I don't think I believe it might go ahead tomorrow, seems two mins since EC! Going to be a nervous wait for The Call.

Sending strong, sticky vibes to all you ladies that are having bleeding 

Xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Just had a read before bed.
Wanted to say a personal to Helen.

Sorry that nasty AF turned up ( stay positive however hard... Sending you hugs xx


----------



## smiling angel

Loads if hugs and wishes hen xx

Best of luck tomorrow Katie x

Mumtomonkey sorry you'll be missing your DH. I'm with mine 24/7 as we work together also and don't know where I'd be without him x

Perla I'm not sure what type of customers you have but if I was a size 10 and people asked me about pregnancies I'd hit them! They are phi ably jealous of your figure!

Hi to all the newbies and getting close utogest!

AGM another day dine very sick tummy tonight but I think that's the glucophage. Boobs sore again and still feeling optimistic x


----------



## Perla

Hi everyone, 

Smiling angel- I know can you believe the cheek of some people I had it from someone that was really big and my comment back was ... " that's something you should never say unless you're sure really is it " felt good saying that!! 
I also have people say things like " so when you have children who with have them when you're at work " there's one person that says that practically everything and she's in on my first day back ( tomorrow )

Katie ok thank you for that I am nhs for now but will bear it in mind. Good luck for your ET. 


Mum to monkey. Sorry to hear your husband has gone.
Have you got close friends to be around? 
You will have to FaceTime him.
I also only fancy plain kind of food!
I have a lot of period pain and back ache I really go feel like AF is going to happen  

Ustoget that us so funny about the dress! Hope they felt awful! 
My pains feel just like my period! I can't help but think it's just that. 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Perla that's a brilliant comment - I'm so the sort of person who gets too irate to speak then thinks of the perfect response hours later ... So frustrating! 
Thanks perla - yeh we'll do Skype and ******** and all that. My best friends aren't actually close by as I left them all behind in London about 6 months ago. They're all good on the texts but not as good as a hug is it. Feeling a bit happier today though. 
No AF pains for me so far today but that random left hip pain is back. It's quite annoying actually! 
I bet it's not your AF coming perla - Would you normally have these cramps so far in advance? Its not coming for either of us, we're not having AF again till 2015! Xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Katie - good luck this morning, let us know how you get on?
Smiling angel - how are you feeling this morning? Glad you're feeling optimistic, I think I am too although do also swing to the side of negativity a bit too! Only 4 days to go!!!xx


----------



## Perla

Hi mum to monkey! 
Ha I know I am the one that normally thinks those things after! 
So where are you living now? Do you miss London? 
I have the horrible pain still but few sharp pains too it's so confusing and messes with your mind even more! 
I can't wait to just know now! Back to work tomorrow and dreading putting on a brave face! Only a couple of people know at work. X


----------



## Katie791

Thanks smiling angel, mumtomonkey and Perla. Been wide awake since about 6, in fact I've been waking up bang on 545 every day for about a week despite not being at work. Argh. Not going to help the waiting for the phone call is it!! 

Perla, the embryoscope is something you have to pay for but we got the choice of paying even though we're on our nhs funded cycle. Only heard of it on here though, it wasn't something that was offered by the clinic. And don't worry about the AF pains, every person I've seen get a bfp has had AF style cramps before and after anyway. Naughty bodies tricking us!

Right, need to distract myself for a couple of hours....will let you know what they decide (still hoping for a 5 day transfer I think!). 

Xx


----------



## Perla

Hi Katie thank you that has made me feel better it's just they are so like AF pains.
Look forward to hearing when you have your transfer xx


----------



## smiling angel

Hi mumtomonkey I'm fine thank you. No real symptoms at all but I spoke to my friend last night who at 40 and 15 (!!!!) treatments later is 13 weeks pregnant and she had zero symptoms in her 2ww. She had spotting for 4 days on day 14 and everything is fine so I hope that helps us all to know (spoke to her last night).

I'm still thinking I might test on Monday although I'm so scared to.

So am 7dp3dt and it's getting closer xx good luck to all today on this wait. X


----------



## elmo283

Hi all. Hope everyone ok this morning. 
On way to EC.


----------



## noelle80

Good luck with EC today Elmo  

Little pea hope you don't have to wait too long for your test results  

All the best to anyone else having tx today  

Another day closer everyone! Sorry no personals yesterday, intended to but I was knackered. Slept much better last night so will hopefully catch up with everyone later.

10dp5dt and hoping my stash of tests from amazon turns up today, want to do a digital to show hubby, still not told him the good news as I didn't believe it myself at first and I think he will understand the word pregnant better than a stick with two lines!! Xxx


----------



## Talisman

Morning all
Good luck to anyone having tx today anx good luck to little pea for yr blood results. Also a massive good luck to anyone who otd is today or any of u testing sgain...noellle.

I was woken at 3.30am with the worst stomach n  back ache ever.....i was in agony for over an hour (tmi but went the loo abit constipated still and passed some wind and managed a small poo) sorry!!And then the pain started easing...id had no bread yesterday either but am suffering with bloatedness n trappped wind so bad.......only 4 more sleeps until otd. Im knackered!

Catch up later ladies....sticky  ibes to all u 2wws.
Xxx


----------



## Katie791

Aw that's lovely noelle, you're being very strong not to tell him, I'd have blurted it out by now!! 

Talisman you can get some awful pains with constipation and trapped wind and if it felt better after going then sounds like it's that rather than any embie related problem. Some people have been known to think they're having a heart attack when in fact it was just trapped wind!!

So we got the call to say we've got 6 lovely little embryos which are all equally as good so pushing on to day 5 transfer on Saturday!!!!! Yippee!! So relieved to get the call. Not got a time yet though. Just need to banish the paranoid thoughts of what if they all die before Saturday!! 

Good luck with EC Elmo, I don't remember a thing from the sedation being injected to coming round in recovery. 

Xxx


----------



## Talisman

Katie thats fantastic...good luck for sat...sounds like there maybe some to freeze too. Yes i agree with your comments re trapped wind....i thought to myself last night if this is what labour pains are like then i wouldnt last very long at all!!!! I still have  rumbling of pain around my rib  cage this morning feels like bad indigestion going into my back. Glad im off work.
Xxxx


----------



## Bexswar

Thanks so much for all of your lovely comments about our 8 eggs, being new to this I hadn't realised how supportive it is to know I'm not alone! 24 hours off the call to see if any have fertilised...in the meantime I have started the pessaries which so far are pretty gross!!! 

Katie791 - good luck with the call today, thinking of you and hoping you get some gooduns!

Helen - sending hugs 

Perla - hope things are ok at work and that you get a supportive ear from those who know. 

Elmo283 - all the very best for egg collection. I had mine yesterday and physically it was fine. Hope you get some good quality eggs

Thinking of people on the 2ww, lots of people have told me that whether you're pg or pre menstrual the symptoms can be exactly the same so stay positive!

Happy vibes to all!
Bexswar


----------



## Peppermint76

Bex good luck for your phone call 

Katie good luck ET on Sat 

Noelle that is a lovely way to show your DH 

Elmo good luck for EC today 

Little pea I hope the phone call today is very good news 

Tailsman I hope you are feeling better now good luck for OTD  

Mumtomonkey, perla and everyone else in the 2ww good luck ladies

AFM I should have gone for another scan yesterday morning but the nurse looked at my scan results on Monday and said she did think the dominant would jump from 10 to being ready to ovulate (and there wasn't even a dominant follie Monday just lots at 10)by Wednesday, so she said just to come Friday (tomorrow) but I'm starting to panic a bit. What if I am ovulating at the moment they won't know exactly when I ov to put my frostie back! It would be month wasted!


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
I'm not sure how any personals I'll manage because I can't scroll back far but I'll give it a go. 
*little pea* how are you? Hope everythings okay today. Are you back at work? I, not sure whether to of back tomorrow or not. 
*Peppermint* sounds like it's all a it chaotic for you at the moment. I know it's really hard but you have to trust that the clinic know what they're doing. Fingers crossed for your FET. 
*Bexswar* congratulations on your 8 eggs, that's great news. 
*Katie* sounds like your embies are doing well. Congratulations on getting to blasto!
*Talisman* I feel for you! I had horrendous trapped wind during the 2ww and I was terribly constipated. The clinic gave me lactulose which really helped and I'm taking fibrogel too. The thing that really shifted the trapped wind was peppermint cordial, you can buy it in the off licence. It worked a treat!! 
*Noelle, *wow, you've done rally well no to tell hubby yet! I bet you feel like bursting with the news! Congratulations to you both. *elmo* hope you're EC went well. 
*Perla* try not to worry about the pains. Plenty of pregnant women feel like AF is on the way. Hope the first day back at work is going well. 
*Mumtomonkey* you're symptoms all sounds very positive! Fingers crossed for another BFP!
*loopy chicken. Mani and Hetty* congratulations!!!!!

AFM I'm still bleeding. Still terrified I'm losing my babies. I can t believe I've gotta wait til next Friday for my scan. I've even been to the GP this morning to ask for a HCG test. He phoned the EPU who said they wouldn't do a blood test because I'm not in pain. He said it could be implantation bleeding, but I just don't feel pregnant anymore. So down, I'm not sure I can keep going til next week without losing it!!! I might even go back to work tomorrow to take my mind of it. The clinic said nothing I do will stop me miscarrying so maybe I could do with the distraction. This journey is so bloody hard!!! DP is trying to be supportive but he's so bloody optimistic that sometimes I feel like screaming at him " be sad, it's all sh*t!" like a mad woman!!!
Poor bloke, he can't do anything right at the moment. 
This is worse than the 2 ww. ARGH!!!!

Lisa xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi ladies just a quick update as I'm crazy busy at work (yes still working)! 

Embryologist called to say all 7 of my embies are still doing very well on day 3, 5 are now 'excellent' and 2 are now 'very good', so will be doing ET on Saturday!
No time to scroll until tonight... Katie, I do hope your call was similar if not good luck for today!

Hugs XX


----------



## elmo283

On way home after EC. 5 eggs collected. Not as many As last time but hoping they are good quality. Had a trial ET too after last time - not easy! Not looking forward to that although consultant said he would do my et as he knew what to do in my case . 

Sharry - pls update with EC 8th may. Thank you

Xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Lisa? What has you clinic said will they not give you two hcg test?


AFM

I'm not bleeding today. This may change later like it has before.
So bled for 7 days since period was due,  maybe it's breakthrough bleeding?

Finally got my test results at 11

Good news is that my HCG has more than doubled

19 days 0930 -  1146

21 days 1700 - 2825

Finally spoke to a nurse about the bleeding and also having back passage bleeding from
Cyclogest (tmi)

My notes have finally been reviewed by consultant and have an apt at 1620 to start progesterone injections and reduce to 2 cyclogest

Be back later xx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi little pea, .
Nope, clinic will just scan me early next Friday. They thnk that's the best as they will be able to see any signs of pregnancy. Consultant rang me just now I asked again about CYCLOGEST and she said there's no evidence that progesterone stops miscarriage in case of fresh IVF. She also told me not to go to work until the bleeding stops even if I hAve to stay off til the scan. Feel like going back would be a good distraction but then as I keep bursting into tears maybe I wouldn't be able to hack it! Totally at odds with GP who said I could go back and with the nurse at the clinic who as said if I'm miscarrying there's nothing I can do to stop it!
It's all so confusing. I would love it have the HCG just to see if my levels go up. 
Really happy that you are okay, fingers crossed it's the same for me. 

Lisa xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Lisa would you ring your local epu and eexplain everything that has happened so far and of you have to say your in pain to get them to do the blood test. It is ridiculous that they are not offering you one   good luck hun and thanks for your response to my post xx

Little pea that is great news I hope things settle down xx

Well done Elmo and happybabycoming xx


----------



## Talisman

Ljp hugs to u hope the  leeding stops..thanks for the advice about peppermint cordial im def going to try that.
Little pea good news re your bt.
Xxx


----------



## Perla

Tallisman Ah i have also been getting taht. I feel so bloated and have hardly gone to the loo sorry for tmi since EC!! 
I have a lot of tummy and back ache that I get when I come on normally.

Bexswar Thank you xxx  

Happ baby coming that is great news re your embryos!! 

Lisa sorry to hear you are having a hard time, hope you get sorted out soon lovely!!  for your GP

Little pea That is fab news  

Elmo great news 5 is plenty... xxx

I am actually back to work tomorrow. I am dreading it, I am so tired and bloated still I wish I could just have tomorrow and Saturday off now.  

Today I have been to the clinic to get more progynova tablets, then I had a manicure and pedicure, met my Mum for lunch and now chilling. So a nice day for me really but still so emotional and stressed thinking I am going to get AF    xx


----------



## Dory10

Lisa - Just want to send you a huge hug    I think with any situation like this the waiting and uncertainty is the worst thing.  Rest up and take things easy.

Perla - Sounds like a lovely relaxing day!

Anna - Great news on your embies.

Elmo -   5 eggs.

Peppermint - Good luck tomorrow  

Bexswar - Hope you get your phone call soon.

Little Pea - Glad your blood test is showing rising levels  

Talisman - I found dried apricots helpful with the wind/constipation.

Katie - Great news you're going to blast.

Mumtomonkey & smiling angel - Hope you're both doing ok.

Noelle - Bet you can't wait to tell your DH!

Afm - Still lots of AF cramps and have been on constant knicker watch today but my appetite had returned and I've not been stuck on the loo!  Hoping for a better night's sleep tonight too.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Perla

Hi dory,
Mine have subsided a bit too! Feeling a bit more positive, are you? X


----------



## Ljp64

Thanks Dory and Perla,
I keep thinking it's stopped but then it doesn't. OH says he feels helpless and is treading on egg shells. I feel like he just doesn't get it at all. He's really stressed and grumpy, I suppose it's his way of coping with all. Thank goodness for you ladies on here and for my girlfriends, mum and sister.  I'm sick of having to put on a brave face and be positive. I know there's a chain ethers nothing wrong but I also know I can't keep bleeding indefinitely and not miscarry. 
I'm just hoping it stops  and doesn't turn into AF.


----------



## Perla

Lisa I really hope it stops! Think the men don't know what to do all I can say is...........


----------



## Ljp64

Absolutely Perla, 
I just discovered the extra icons! I am determined to use them now whenever I can!!


----------



## Jacstarr

Good evening ladies, hope everyone's ok xx

*Dory* - Glad you're feeling ok and fingers crossed for a good nights sleep.
*Perla* - My lovely ET buddy, sounds like you've had a lovely relaxed day, keep chilling out  Can u believe we're at day 7!
Same message to you too my fellow ET buddy *SmilingAngel* - 7 days gone already!
*Lisa*- Feel better soon and try stay relaxed until your scan. Crossing everything for you.
*Talisman* - My Hull IVF buddy - how are you feeling, hope you're more comfortable one and less clogged up.
*Elmo* - Hello! Great news on 5 eggs, hope they have a good ole party. When just 2 we're retrieved from my EC I just hope they had a little mini orgy that night 
*Happybabycoming* - Hello! Great news on your embies, you must be so chuffed!

I'm so sorry I can't personal message everyone, there's so many on here now and I need to read back a bit and catchup!

AFM well it's 7dp3dt and today is the first day I've actually felt a bit poop. I've had twinges and cramps, painful boobs for quite a few days but today I woke up feeling so sick and have felt like it all day and also my gums are a right sore swollen mess! Even my lips touching them hurt! Keep having a swill with Corsoldyl but bloody hell it's uncomfortable! Haven't actually been sick but it's just been following me around like a teasing vomit cloud. I know it could be the excess progesterone from the 600mg of fanny bullets (sorry for being crude ) but human nature wants to think could this be it and something's working??
Anyways I'm not testing til the 15th, it's 3 days before my OTD but it's also the date AF is due so I'm sure it can't hurt.

Lotsa love peeps
Jac xxx


----------



## Perla

Hello jac, nice to hear from you! My test date is the 14th!? 
Sorry to hear you're not feeling great. Look after yourself! I am back to work tomorrow and feel half ready half not but I do think I just need to get on with it and face the world! I have been a bit weird avoiding people recently. 
I still have period type pains and they worry me I know they can be a good sign though! Xx


----------



## Katie791

Ooh jacstarr, those symptoms sound really positive even if they are making you feel rubbish!

Fab news about your embies happybabycoming!! We're going to be ET buddies too! We have 6 very good blasts today so far, just hope they don't perish between now and Saturday!! Are you as crazy as me and talking to them in your head??  Makes me feel better anyway!

Ljp, it's all been said by all these lovely supportive ladies so I'll just send you some hugs instead of rambling    


Brilliant about your hcg levels little pea!

Perla sound likes just what you needed today, I had a similarly chilled out one. Just want to get to Saturday now but then I know the crazy 2ww will begin!

Dory glad you're feeling better 

Elmo great news about EC, well done!

AFM, just waiting to hear tomorrow about our time slot for ET on Saturday. Seeing a really good friend tomorrow and her delicious babies so that will be a good distraction.

Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Evening all and great to read all the updates. 
Little pea it's all sounding great for you do am delighted for you girl!

Ljp64 really hope everything works out did you and that bleeding stops it must be so hard on you poor love

Hey et buddies Perla and Jaqstar. Still not sure when I'll test. My OTD is 16th but I can't see myself being that strong to wait till then. I'd love to hang on but my personality might not allow that! If I can hold till 15th jaqstar I might do it with you 
Although I was thinking of 12th ohhhh the challenge of it all! 

Good luck to all in embie watching and hope those dishes are good homes for them x


----------



## Perla

Hi smiling!! I am meant to on he 14th but going to on the 12th! I can't stand this todture anymore! These period pains are playing with my mind and read somewhere that all the progesterone can stop it coming until you stop! I am on 4 tablets a day of progynova xx


----------



## Dory10

I wonder if the different clinics know what a can of worms they open by giving everyone different OTDs?


----------



## Perla

Ha yes very true! Do they do it from ec date? X


----------



## Dory10

Yes but different clinics seem to wait different times from EC.  Hetty, Noelle, Sonya and I all had EC on same day and 5dt on same day and we all have different OTD ranging from 7th - 12th May, random?!  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Perla

That is weird isn't it dory x


----------



## Jacstarr

I wonder if it's so they can control the intake of phone calls and scans, suppose if they have a lot of ETs with same test day it'd be pretty busy for them?? 
Unless it's so forums like this stay busy as dates are all over the place  
Oh I don't kno, I'm having a waffle


----------



## Mani80

Hi sharry please can you update me to bfp please


----------



## noelle80

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been posting personals as prolifcally as previously... I've been so tired recently... not sleeping well at all! I promise to try to make up for it now 

*Little Pea* hopefully you will be feeling better now that the clinic have altered your meds. When is your first scan due? Hope DW is looking after you well 
*
Lisa* I can't imagine how worried you must be, especially when you get such conflicting advice about work/rest etc. I think to be on the safe side I would definitely take it easy. I hope the blood eases off & your little embies are still ok 
*
Sukama, Marie* have you settled into your roles as pregnant ladies yet?

*Mani *has your BFP sunk in yet? I keep doing tests and expecting them to be negative, I just can't believe I've gotten this lucky! 

*Hetty *did you do any more tests? I am addicted to seeing those BFPs! I would test everytime I have a wee if I could afford it lol 

*Loopy chicken* how are you today? Did you do another test or are you waiting till otd? 

My Buddies *Dory & Sonya* I admire your willpower not testing yet. 
*Sonya *you are very quiet, hope you are ok & just keeping busy 
*Dory *your symptoms sound awful but maybe promising?! I also haven't slept really well for days, or maybe weeks, I've lost track! I can't wait to tell hubby, so hard not to let it slip but I want it to be a big surprise for him on Saturday 

*Perla *please try not to panic about the feelings of AF, I actually felt worse when I could feel nothing as I thought there was nothing going on in there! Work will be a good distraction, and if anyone asks if you are hiding something tell them to eff off! How rude! 
*
Smiling angel* hope you are staying positive, it is difficult when you aren't getting the "classic" symptoms, but I had very few either, and any I did get were probably just in my head or down to the drugs 

*Mumtomonkey *it must be hard with your DH away right now, mine is too but I am used to it as he is in the RAF so is often away for months at a time. In fact when I move to Denmark we will be there for 3 years, and that will be the longest we have ever lived in the same house together... I am afraid we are going to kill eachother... I quite like my own space from time to time lol! 

*Jacstarr *I hope those are positive symptoms hunny! This whole process is so stressful, it really takes it out of you so no wonder we get run-down & ill. Hope you feel better soon anyway, even if it is pg sx it's still miserable to feel like crap all the time 

*Ustoget *not long now for you! The "womb pain" you mentioned yesterday sounds promising! Could be your embie making itself at home  Sorry to say I laughed at the story of the dressmaker leaving room for your baby belly! I'd have been mortified! 

*Helen *how are you doing hun? have you tested again? I am really hoping for a miracle BFP for you but if this isn't to be the time for you then I send you lots of hugs 

*Talisman *the bloating is awful, but yours sounds even worse than mine. I can't wear any of my jeans or trousers, even had a pair of chavvy trakkie bottoms on today and they were too tight! Mine did ease off for a while but seems to have returned now, hope yours gets better 

*Mandy *how are you hun? going tww crazy yet?  

*Joshie *how are you doing today? Did work manage to keep your mind off things? Hope you are still staying positive 

*Rellie *how are you feeling today? my clinic weren't forthcoming with information about sizes at the scans, I aked what size they were at the first one, and at the next 2 scans I photographed my notes on my way back to reception! Good luck for your EC tomorrow, all you can do is take it one step at a time, that's what I did. 
*
Anna & Katie*, happy to hear your embies are all doing so well, good luck for you both on Saturday! 

*Bexswar *congrats on your 8 eggs, hope they are doing well, it is nerve-wracking waiting for the call isn't it? 

*Elmo *congrats on 5 eggs! Will you find out tomorrow how many fertilised? 

*Dlf *are you in for EC tomorrow? hope you are enjoying your drug-free day if so! 

*MrsT *it really does move fast once you start stims! The end is finally in sight! I hope your follies behave themselves and don't go too mad, don't want you getting ohss 

*Peppermint *I am sure you will be fine, 10 was still pretty small, they only grow by 1-2mm per day so I think the nurse was right, hope the scan tomorrow gives you good news. 

*Nadsi*, how are you doing? 
*
1978Bex *hope you are ok hun, please let us know, even if things haven't gone well, we are here for you 

if I have left anyone out I am very sorry! Hope everyone's treatment is going well &  to anyone who is having any setbacks... it will happen for us all eventually! 
*
Afm 10dp5dt*. Phoned the GP today to make an appointment and it was the frst time I'd said "I'm pregnant" out loud! Felt like I was jinxing myself by saying it lol. Not sure if the GP will actually do anything, the receptionist just said I would need to book in for a referral. I'm hoping they'll do a blood test or something! I guess I'll have to go to a doc in denmark asap to sort out my scans  
I still don't relly feel pregnant, probably because I haven't told anyone yet... I am waiting till otd on Saturday. No delivery from amazon today so hopefully will come tomorrow or I'll have to go back to Boots again! Luckily I've been saving up all my advantage card points so can treat myself to a few tests without spending any money lol!

phew, that took the best part of 2 hours! A little tip if you dont know, you can change the number of posts displayed on each page, stops you having to scroll back through lots of pages. I always set it to the max on forums, so for instance this is only page 2 of this thread for me 

love & hugs xx


----------



## Mani80

Hey ladies

Hope your all well.
Sorry no personals today have had a long day at work followed by wedding dress shopping with a friend so just got in and am totally pooped, off to bed I go!

Xx


----------



## Perla

Blimey Noelle that was good going! I will change that on mine thank you! 
Night x


----------



## Mani80

*noelle* you are soo good with the personals!  
It still hasn't sunk in and I resisted doing another test when I got home!
I was thinking to go docs next week too and get a blood test done.

X


----------



## Jacstarr

*Noelle* you are the queen of personals 
I now have just 2 pages of messages too! That's going to make life easier!
xxx


----------



## Jacstarr

*Mani* xxx


----------



## Talisman

Wow noelle your personals are AMAZING!! 

Sorry for short post but on phone i will catch up tomoro.

Still very bloated and tummy hurts...not eaten much today to see if that helps (not so far). I rang clinic n they said i  can have lactulose so going to take some before bed. Thanks for all the suggestions re dried apricots and lactulose and peppermint cordial im going to try everything! 

4 more sleeps!! Eeek xxxx


----------



## joshie

Wow Noelle, that was impressive!
Mani, goodnight, hope you sleep well 
Everyone talking about otd's. There would be one date only by all clinics, think that would reduce our stress a little!
Perla, not that I've ever suffered with period pains ( I also don't think I suffer with mood swings either but dh would say the opposite!!) But there has been a lot going on down there so maybe then different pains could be mistaken? My nurse told me if it was negative then period wouldn't come until I'd stopped taking cyclogest.
All the ladies having bleeds, I hope it stops and everything OK.
Had first day back at work today which was horrendous! I'm a teacher and thought returning on a day I havev2 free lessons would be easier for me, how I was wrong, it gave me time to think!!! Went in very down and everyone asked how I was feeling (they think I've been off with stomach cramps for 2 weeks, not really a lie!) But was finding it so difficult to be cheery everyone was worried about me. Even worse I went to the loo and sat on the floor holding back the tears. Managed to pull myself together and have actually felt a lot better this evening. Didn't help going back to work with 3 things wrong with my laptop and no one came to fix it, talk about increasing my stress levels! We are going to test sat morning ( praying yesterday was too early) so two more sleeps.....
Thank you all for being there xxxx


----------



## smiling angel

Noelle incredible what a white up!

Mani massive congrats

Noelle yes I'm still fairly relaxed about the whole thing and trying to remain as positive as I can. No symptoms but I think that can also be good so sweet dreams all and May tomorrow bring someone's dreams come true x


----------



## Ljp64

Congratulations Manisha


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies, 

Massive congrats to *Mani*, *Hetty* and *Loopy* on your     Lots of BFP's give me hope for when my time comes! Hopefully at the end of June! 

*LJP* I hope the bleeding stops and your wee embies are just snuggling in for the long haul! Big  *Little_Pea* hope you're embies are still growing strong too! 

2wwrs hope your otd comes round soon! Hoping to see more BFP's in here! Wishing you all the best! Another day down! 

I've been in touch with *Borntobeamum* and she's asked me to pass on a message to you. Firstly she sends her love to you all and she's very happy with all the BFP's you ladies are getting.  She also sends her love to those of you who tx hasn't worked this time!  *Borntobeamum* has had further delays in her own tx. They have found a dodgy cyst in her right ovary and she's now being referred back to oncologist. So she's got yet more waiting to do. She can't face writing in here herself yet and so asked me to do it. Hope that I've managed to pass on message ok. Sending her big    too!

I can't believe how many teachers are on here! *Joshie* it's hard going isn't it? A girl I work with recently announced that she is pregnant! I've surprised myself with how positive I have remained. She is lovely and I really wouldn't wish this IVF hell on anyone! I just can't wait for it to be me!

Afm My packing for new house continues!  7 weeks tomorrow! It's actually helping in the wait for FET. Only 4 weeks and I can call hospital to get the ball rolling for FET. *Peppermint* hope your scan goes well and you can get ET soon!

Thinking of you all!

Skye


----------



## dlf

Noelle yes I am going for ec tomorrow. Thanks for your concern. Drug free day is great. How are you doing.? Will update tomorrow.


----------



## smiling angel

Dum de dum de dum alas awake again dear petals. Last 3 nights now ahhhh!!!!


----------



## noelle80

*Smiling angel* how strange, I woke at 4:15 today as well! Just been reading a book to pass the time as I couldn't get back to sleep 

*Dlf* hope everything goes well today, I found EC the easiest part of all as I slept right through it! 

*Skye* lovely to hear from you, the time will fly past, both until you are in your new home and till your FET! Hope you will keep us updated even if you do defect to another cycle buddies thread 
Thanks for letting us know about *borntobeamum*, what a lot for someone to go through, sending you  If you are reading xx

*Joshie* glad you survived being at work even though it was difficult for you, I hope it is a little easier today 

*Talisman* hope you get some relief, don't overdose on the Lactulose & dried apricots though... don't want you ending up with the opposite problem!! 

*Mani* I'm going on Monday. I don't even know if they will do a test but I would like someone official to say I'm pregnant, I feel like then I might believe it is real!  I'm only going so soon because I've only a week left in the uk though x

As for the randomness of otd's I had wondered if it was to do with when you started stimming? Like if you stimmed for a short time maybe your wait was longer or vice versa? Maybe that's rubbish though and they literally pick a date out of the air! Does anyone else's clinics do blood tests to confirm the result or is it common to just do a home test and phone with the result? I kinda assumed they would want to double check but I guess that's partly what the 7 week scan is for


----------



## mumtomonkey

Ugh me too with the early start- was wide awake from 4-6 then managed to get back to sleep only for my alarm to go off. Am exhausted 
Will get round to some personals later. My symptoms seem to have vanished which I'm a bit concerned about. No sore boobs, no cramps or hip pain. Hope that's not a bad sign.


----------



## smiling angel

Hey noelle & mumtomonkey. Been up since 4am so only 4 hours sleep for me. Will try and get to bed in the  late afternoon if I can get away from work. This has happened me the last 3 night but last night was the worst. I am going to the loo literally every 20mins and I have serious night sweats especially in the downstairs area because if the pessaries. 
Don't worry about the lack of signs mumtomonkey if you read that 'symptoms of bfp in the 2ww' so many on there say they have no symptoms so it could be good. My last pregnancy I found out I was pregnant at six weeks and only because I suddenly remembered it was ages since I had a bleed and did a test but I had zero symptoms so don't worry x

Maybe you are right nioelle about the  stunning as I was on a short one but in the clinic they said it was based on ec date. 
So am 8dp3dt and haven't surrendered to testing and don't have the urge either so I'm proud of myself for that. 
I am pregnant this is working


----------



## Perla

Looks like we are all waking early atm! 
Brains on overdrive! 
I just want to test now it's so hard isn't it. X


----------



## Loopy Chicken

OTD finally here ... 



Good luck to anyone else testing, scanning, EC,ET today

And anyone else on 2WW...it HAS worked 

Xx

Sharry can you update front page for me. Thanks


----------



## mumtomonkey

Loopy that is absolutely amazing news, I knew that bfp would stick xx 
MASSIVE congratulations xxx


----------



## Perla

Loopy!! Woo hoo that is brilliant news!!! Congratulations lovely!! Xxx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Perla yes waiting to test is so so hard, the only thing stopping me is the absolute certainty that it would be bfn at this stage and I think that would finish me off. Better to live in hope a little while longer so I'm holding out till Monday otd. 
However... I have a truckload of tests arriving tomorrow courtesy of amazon so let's see how strong willed I am once the clever little sticks are in my house. Might have to try noelles trick or keeping them in the garage xx


----------



## noelle80

Woohoo!! Congratulations loopy chicken!! 
    ​
I love looking at all the bfps on the front page, hope we have many more over the next few weeks


----------



## Perla

Ha ah yes get your husband to hide them! I have bought lots too! I can't earl out what I feel! I still have a period type pain and lower back ache but that's it. How about you? 
It will be so nice to know now! I hope I don't have to report a bfn! We have had so many bfp recently it's been lovely x


----------



## joshie

Yay, massive congrats loopy!
I'm joining the up early gang too! Awake a 5, stayed in bed till 545 for cyclogest! Showered, dressed,hair sstraightened, packed lunches made and kitchen all cleaned by 7! I'm knavkered now! Xx


----------



## Rellie

Woohoo loopy! Congrats! 

Thanks Noelle what an amazing personals post! On route to EC, I am so happy I can't wait as I am weeing every 20 mins at the moment as the pressure hurts!

Dif, good luck my lovely let's see that otd's we get!

Will come back later to be a bit more personal, on route, showered shaved and prepped, dp driving saying I'm obsessed with reading peoples stories! 

Xx


----------



## ustoget

Morning early risers.. I've Ali been up since 5am but got some good news 
I caved and tested last night with clear blue and a early strip one I found that I brought of amazon last year... Both positive!!!
We couldn't believe it, I think my husband just stood and scared and read the instructions about 10times ha ha
So we said let's wait until the morning and do the clinics test, he gets up for work at 5am so I got up with him and done the clear blue (actually woke up at 3am to go to the toilet so left clinics one til now) again positive and then tried to get back to sleep and build up some wee but couldn't.. Just done the clinics test and it was faint but defo positive
Yaaaay    can I count 4 positives as correct, still doesn't feel real!!!

Congrats Mani again


----------



## noelle80

Ha ha dh thinks I'm obsessed with this forum too! Men just don't think about it in the same way as us. My hubby has never asked if I'm tempted to test early, he just assumes I'm waiting for otd tomorrow! It annoyed me so much during stims when I was drugged to the eyeballs with hormones and worrying about every little thing, that he could just get on with his life and often forget all about the treatment!


----------



## noelle80

Ustoget yay yay yay!!


----------



## mumtomonkey

Ustoget - amazing news for you too! Big congratulations! We're on a roll!!! Xx


----------



## ustoget

Thanks noelle and mumtomonkey... Not sure I believe its real!! #completeshock


----------



## mumtomonkey

Ustoget, I think everyone goes into denial but it's 16 days since ec.... It's real!! Such wonderful news xx


----------



## Loopy Chicken

Ustoget - congrats Hun

Xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Congratulations ustoget  
AFM. I tested again this morning and got a BFP but then googled it to find that you can still get one after bleeding and not be pregnant. Back to square one then! Can't believe I have to wait for a week til my scan. So ****** off!


----------



## Mani80

*loopy* and *ustoget* such fab news!loving these   
Hope they keep coming!!!


----------



## joshie

I think 5 positives is defo safe to say you are pregnant ustoget!!!! Congrats xxx


----------



## joshie

Sorry meant 4! iPhone keys too close together!!! X


----------



## sonyab1983

Morning Ladies..

Ustoget - Fab news, Big congratulations to you!

Perla - How you feeling? This wait is so difficult, so your going to test on Monday? That's my OTD  

Loopy Chicken - Amazing news, Congratulations

Joshie - Sorry to hear you didn't have a very good day, i hope today is easier for you, sending you big  

Sky - Those 4 weeks are going to fly over, especially with the big move! Hope it all goes well for you, and wishing you all the luck in the world with both the move and FET x

Mani - Yaaaay another! Massive congratulations

Little_pea - How are you feeling? Hope you are OK and you are resting plenty  - Thinking of you and sending you big  

Lisa - I cant imagine how your feeling with worry, cant understand there is nothing they can do for you at the minute - I hope you are resting sending you big 


noelle - I'm fine thank you , just really struggling with this 2ww, i haven't been very positive at all, Ive had AF pains everyday! I cant believe you haven't told your dh yet what a surprise he is going to have tomorrow...

MrsT - How you feeling?

Katie - Good luck for Saturday & enjoy today with your friend

Dory - How are you??

I see there has been alot of talk about OTD i don't understand it at all, my test date is 21 days after my trigger, seems so long!
Anyway i haven't been feeling positive AF pain Ive had everyday and for the last 3 days i have brown when i wipe, not loads, but its there. so i caved this morning and at 6am popped to the loo and did a test, and there was no second line feeling gutted i went to the kitchen washed the cups from last night, with the test stick in my dressing gown, went back up to the bedroom and handed the stick to my dh, and said sorry - And with that he dived out of bed asking what was i talking about there was a second line!!!! Its faint but its there - So fingers crossed this isn't a trick and it sticks, need to hold out until Monday!

I'm so sorry i have missed some of you, but i am thinking of you all, and wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Ljp64

Wow Sonya
Great news. Congratulations!!


----------



## Fallon123

Good morning lovely ladies,

I haven't posted on here since I started stimming but I have kept up with all your stories throughout, you are all just lovely and so supportive..

Noelle, our cycle has been soooo similar, all dates have been the same and I tested same day as you and got a BFP! 

It has been a roller coaster of a ride and both myself and DH are still in massive shock that it's a BFP!! I have ordered 25 pregnancy tests (cheapies!) to keep checking until my scan date. I was surprised that there is no blood test either, I wanted that absolute confirmation but have to wait until scan now.

Thinking of you all whatever stage you are at and sending big hugs. Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Yippee loopy chicken & Ustogest!!!!
Sonya fingers crossed it stays positive for too xx


----------



## Katie791

Yay, some lovely news this morning   !!!

With all the talk of OTDs, I'm intrigued to hear what my clinic say tomorrow about when I can test. I think we might end up delaying it by a couple of days so that it's a Saturday as the two days before I'm on a really intense course with work and just wouldn't be able to concentrate if testing on one of those mornings. 

Sonya, I love stories with a build up like that! Are you testing again tomorrow? 

Well I better get my bum off the sofa so will do some personals later, big hugs and positive thinking to all you lovely ladies


----------



## Talisman

Huge CONGRATULATIONS to Mani, loopy  ustoget and sonya im blubbering here             so pleased gor u all xx

Mum to monkey a symptons went 2days ago to...well the pulling pains in pelvis....im just left with awful bloating  n pain....but the lactulose has helped abit.

Good luck to ec girls today xx


----------



## noelle80

Sonya I am sure you are going to get a bfp too!! Even a faint line is a line, and I've found that some tests take ages to show up, I want it to be instant! What test did you use and did you use your first wee? (Not that I've found that makes much difference as I wake 1-2x a night for a wee anyway!) I don't want hubby to think I know before him, I'm gonna skype him in the morning so we can "find out" together! I did ask him if he wants me to bring the laptop into the bathroom while I do it but I think that's a step too far lol  

Fallon hey secret cycle buddy lol congrats on your bfp! It is a great feeling isn't it? 

Lisa it is awful you have to wait so long for your scan, have you tried ringing in hysterics to see if they will bring it forward? Xx

Positive vibes everyone


----------



## Peppermint76

Ustogest, loopy chicken, Sonya and Fallon a huge congratulations on your 

Lisa sending all the best and I hope the time goes very quickly to your scan  

I had my scan today and my lining is 10.7 the dominant follie is 16.5 (but not needed) to I'm doing my trigger shot tonight at 8pm, (which is safely in the fridge)
Then my frozen embryo transfer is booked in for next fri!!  

* Sharry would you pls update me for ET 16th May pls? *


----------



## Ljp64

Hi Noelle and Peppermint,
Thanks for your good wishes. I've spoken to the EPU again this morning. They said a blood test at this stage wouldn't tell them anything, it's too early. They said wait for the scan. That's the same thing my GP and the clinic said. I'm just in bits, can't stop crying, convinced it's all over. Then I start to feel guilty in case I'm giving up on my babies and I am still pregnant and all this stress is bad for them.
Can't believe how hard I'm taking it. OH thinks I need to be more positive and says he feels helpless. Feel like screaming at him but men just don't feel as connected as us. 
Sorry for the rant, I just feel so ****. I know there's such positivity on here, I don't wanna put a damper on things. It's just so bloody hard


----------



## Peppermint76

Lisa you need to get it out and that is what we are here for, you are going through hell at the moment and I am hoping and praying there is a very positive outcome xx


----------



## Talisman

Congratulations Fallon  

  ljp i hope everything will be ok xx


----------



## sonyab1983

Lisa - Thank you. It's what we are here for, to support each other, no matter what big  

Smiling angel - I hope so, Monday seems so far away

Katie - Yes i 'll probably do another tomorrow, will pop out afterwards for some more

Talisman - Thank you   It's strange isn't it that we don't know each other, but we have a cry at each others news, i know i do, i want it for you all as much as i want it for myself

noelle - Well i still have until Monday to go.. I tested with a clear blue but last year i tested clear blue but the one that said pregnant or not pregnant, these are so much easier to understand lol. Awww that's going to be sooo lush, do you think you hook us all up so we can watch (Not the bit where you take us to the loo).

Peppermint - Thank you..Yaaay for trigger tonight! Enjoy your injection free day tomorrow.

xx


----------



## mrploddy

Hi all,

My wife and I are starting on our IVF Cycle journey. We're on Day 3 of 3 weeks down reg today.

Wife is 41 and I'm 32. Her tubes are fine but blood tests show low LH ? so diminishing chance of success. I'm azospermia due to cancer 10 years ago but had some chappies frozen before I started treatment. 

I posted here back in June last year. It's been quite a long ride but we're now on our cycle. 

12/2012 - Wen to GP and got referral for infertility investigations
01/2013 - Had appointment as hospital for investigations
02/2013 - HyCosy / Sperm test etc.
05/2013 - Went back for follow up - told I was azospermia due to cancer but had some frozen chappies in the freezer from before I started cancer treatment - the new policy had just been brought in and all sorts of confusion about whether policy would be updated. 
06/2013 - 08/2013 - Had a battle with the local CCG but they weren't budging - took it all the way to appeal but when they came back with a ridiculous wait my mind was made up. 
- At this point I'd been looking for a new job to try and up my salary a bit so I could help towards private treatment if necessary and I'd found new employment. 
08/2013 - Move to new town and start new job - new health authority WILL pay for us (why I chose it)
10/2013 - First appointment at local hospital - put on to waiting list
02/2014 - Follow up appointment - start ball rolling to move my frozen chappies
04/2014 - Frozen chappies move to new clinic
05/2014 - The Mrs is late with her period and we spend 2 weeks thinking she might be pregnant - day 38 comes around still BFN so hospital gives us 10 days of progesterone to induce bleed
05/2014 - Get first batch of medication. 

So looks like as long as everything goes smoothly up for egg collection in early June. 

It feels like I've already fought a war dealing with our previous town's CCG. Even though the new IVF policy was in place they weren't going to budge for ladies over 39 years of age. So in the end I've moved house and changed jobs twice to get my wife to the stage she can get funded treatment. We could have gone private to begin with but with there only being one shot of NHS treatment according to NICE guidelines + the chance of success being lower at her age the thought process was that it would be more worthwhile to pay privately after 1 funded cycle. I still feel agrieved as to how the previous CCG treated us and I'm pursuing avenues of redress - seeing if we have any route using the Equality act but that's a back burner issue. For the time being just need to focus on the here and now and getting through to ET and hopefully a BFP. 

As for yesterday my wife decided she was going to do her first buserlin after her bath so she procrastinated about it for 3 hours but finally we got to it. It was scary drawing up the syringe and doing it ourselves for the first time but after all the worrying it was done in no time at all. Hopefully we can get a nice rhythm going till our down reg scan.

I know husbands are in the minority on this forum so I hope you don't mind me butting in on this thread to share my experience. It's good just to write things down - relives the stress. 

-mrploddy


----------



## Bexswar

Hiya ladies,
Sorry for people I've missed on here but came back online to realise I'd missed 6 pages worth so just trying to catch up!! Here are a few messages anyhow...

Mani, loopy chicken, ustoget, noelle and sonya.....yay!!!!! Congrats on your bfp, fabulous news!!!!

Katie 791 - great to hear that 6 of yours got jiggy in the Petri dish and that you've got 6 lovely embryos  

Peppermint - good luck for the scan

Ljp - hope you can get a scan soon Hun 

Happy baby coming - hope ET goes well tomorrow. Someone told me to listen to relaxing music during it, might be worth a try!!!

Elmo - 5 embies is great, sounds as though they had fun at that Petri party!!!

Perla - hope work is ok, and you're looking after yourself. Good idea for manicure and pedicure in 2ww, reckon I'm going to do that too

Jacstarr- hope the 1ww goes ok, did lol at your reference to fanny bullets, haha they are horrid things!!!

Afm, just call "the call" and 6 of my 8 eggs have fertilised. 5 are doing well (3-4 cell stage) and 1 is partially fertilised. Am over the moon, even though I know we have a long way to go!!! Speaking to them tomorrow, possible ET sat/sun/mon...

Happy thoughts to all xxx


----------



## Bexswar

Mr ploddy - only read your message once I'd posted mine. Sorry that the journey this far sounds so difficult, keeping everything crossed that June will be your month. Good luck with the DR, it seems to affect everyone differently but I found baths helped relax me!


----------



## mrploddy

Yep my Mrs does baths. 

She gets in virtually scalding hot water - too hot for my tastes. Literally pours a few kettles full of water in. 

I can see signs of the moodines starting. Hopefully won't be too bad. 

-mrploddy


----------



## elmo283

Welcome Mrploddy. Hope all goes well for you both.

Bexswar - 5 eggs collected. Had the call this morning that only 2 fertilised. 1 'activtated' but can't count that one. So I am praying that the two are strong and they can be put back. 

Congrats to more BFPs - fantastic news.

Having the dilemma about work should we succeed to ET. Had a few messages from work yesterday regarding number if weeks delivered so now feeling like I have to go back to work. Debating whether to ask to cut back until end of term (term ends here in June) or just take each day as it comes and see how I feel. I am not great at asking to go home if I don't feel good though. Felt very stressed about it yesterday and very tearful but I think some if that was after effects of sedation. Other than that I don't think I would know that I had anything done yesterday as feeling ok. The cyclogest is not pleasant but it'd just part of the process. I like the term F bullets - they do look a bit like them don't they?!

Have a good day all

Xxx


----------



## Dory10

Wow things are moving fast on here this morning  

First of all HUGE congratulations to all the BFP ladies this morning Sonya, Ustogest, Loopy, Fallon ( don't think I've missed anyone that I've not already congratulated but if I have then sorry and of course CONGRATULATIONS)  

Lisa - Huge hugs    So glad you posted on the other thread too, there are so many lovely ladies who have been or are going through the exact same thing and understand just how you are feeling right now.  They certainly got me through this past 6 months xxx

Elmo - Take each day as it comes and put yourself first, don't think about it as putting yourself first but putting your embies first.

MrPloddy - Good luck to you and your wife  


Bexswar - Great news  

Peppermint - Yey trigger for you!

Hi to everyone else and sending lots of   thoughts to you all today!


Dory
xxx


----------



## Perla

Hi Sonja, how are you? I am back to work now and ready to go home already! Yes I am going to test Monday, it should be Wednesday x


----------



## mumtomonkey

Big congrats for Sonja and Fallon - that's so exciting for you guys - wow it's been a good day for BFPs!!!

AFM - uh-oh I've got watery slightly brown spotting as of just now. This normally happens 1-2 days before my AF so I'm fairly sure that this is the beginning of the end (so dramatic) for me. Feel quite sad naturally. xx


----------



## sonyab1983

mumtomonkey - Thank you, i have this at the minute and ive had it for about 3 days..xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

sonja, would you normally get this before your AF like I do? It's one of my signs you see.


----------



## sonyab1983

Yes i do, usually 2 days before, along with AF pains...Still have it today aswel


----------



## mumtomonkey

well then as you have a BFP this has put me in a slightly brighter mood, thanks so much xx 

Tried to call the nurses team at the clinic but no-one is picking up - you think they'd be able to stagger their lunchbreaks!. I wondered whether they might advise me to up my dose of cyclogest and I'm running low, so I've found a pharmacy near me that stocks it and are happy to accept a fax prescription. Will try nurses again in a bit.


----------



## Rellie

Jut a very quick one im home and still feel groggy, but 17 eggs!!!!!!!! i cant beieve it, im dead chuffed with myself!

They had to take blood to make sure i can stll go with ET and will scan me before ET whenever that may be to make sure no OHSS. Will know tomorrow about the fertilised... please let them not cancel the ET..

Off for a big cup of tea and something to eat, love all the news today so far! Congrats ladies!

xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

That's brilliant rellie - 17 is loads, fingers crossed you get a great number fertilise too xx


----------



## elmo283

Well done Rellie! Hoping they all fertilise and you get to go ahead with ET.


----------



## Trigger38

Hi everyone, this thread moves fast! I've been reading all your posts and love the positivity.  Quick update, I had egg collection yesterday and 7 eggs collected which was better than the 5 predicted. Called this morning and 4 fertilised, feeling very relieved as quite nerve racking. Wait now for update Sunday morning for transfer either Sunday or Tuesday. Very excited and praying they grow well now and are good quality. 

Congratulations to everyone with BFPs and big hugs to those who this time were unlucky.


----------



## Peppermint76

Bex well done that is great! Xx

Mumtomonkey that could very easily a be an implantation bleed 

Mrploddy welcome and good luck to you and your DW  You might be better joining the next thread which is May/June cycle thread (I'm on there too). There will be more people going though the same stage at the same time as you  

Rellie congrats on the 17eggs and good luck for fertilisation   

Trigger well done on getting four embryos  I hope they are strong ones


----------



## Little_Pea

Mani
Loopy
Sonya
Gallon

Eeeek 4 more BFPS    

I am so chuffed for all of you xxxx

Rellie - congrats on eggs. Amazing number. 

Went to the clinic last night and refused to leave till I had answers to every Q I had written down.

My HCG levels are fine and they are happy

My progesterone was 87.2 and the like women BFP from
IVF to be between 100 and 150 hence moving me onto gestone

Didn't offer and reassurance or reason for bleeding but assured me gestone works very quickly at stopping bleeding

Moved my scan forward to 20th / will be 6 weeks and 6 days )

Gave me my first gestone injection and a tutorial wow.

Anyone else on them? They are oil based and you have to use a huge needle to suck the solution up. Then change to a smaller needle but still huge to let the liquid through - it's so thick. Goes into upper butt and needs to be asperated and then injected uber slow as so thick. More complicated then a gonal f pen 

I struggle with piriformis pain so injecting into my piriformis is PAINFUL.

I will be on these for first trimester 10pm each night. And two cyclogest 400 at breakfast. I'm now using a blob of KY as my poor bottom is irritated.

I only bought 4 days worth at the clinic at this cost 180. When I got joke I realised it was only 120 and I had been charged 60 for another womens smear test?!?! Just got that credited back now!! Got to get a prescription for rest every 10 days.

If I continue to bleed I have to go back for more tests,
No bleeding today only old black stuff (tmi) so fingers crossed!

Been trying all week to get a GP appointment. Called 120 times today to get through. Finally it through and got put ok hold for 10 mins only to be told NO appointments grr.

When are other ladies with BFPs telling GP


----------



## Loopy Chicken

Thanks littlepea

I am really surprised by how things have been handled by your clinic. Glad that your meds have been changed - hope that it sorts everything out. Cheek of them to charge you for someone else's tests ...  
Well done you for persisting

You just reminded me .. I need to phone my doc. I am on regular meds for BP and they need to be changed 

Will try more personals later. I am supposed to be working .. 
Xxx


----------



## Talisman

Welcome mrploddy....i agree you may  be more suited to may june thread.

Mumtomonkey hope u are ok i usually get brown spotting 2days before AF too and am on knicker watch....really hope it is implantation bleed for u fingers crossed....our otd is mon are u tempted to test today with u spotting? Xxxxxxx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Thanks peppermint and talisman - I'm obviously hoping it's implantation spotting but less than convinced. I still don't think I'll test before Monday. I would think if it's AF then it'll be here by Sunday. I wouldn't normally have spotting for longer than that. But then I was thinking about this and I wouldn't normally go for 14 days between ovulation and AF, really more like 12-13 days so maybe period is due this weekend after all. 

How are you both doing today? 

Little pea - good luck with this change in meds. I cannot believe you got charged for another woman's smear test! What a joke!!!


----------



## Talisman

My fingers r firmly crossed for u mumtomonkey xx  im alot better today thanks the lactulose helped me go to the loo so im not in as much pain or as bloated more just tender now.... im getting nervous about testing monday but am very tempted to test sunday.


----------



## Mani80

Hey all

*sonya* congrats looks promising!

*littlepea * glad you managed to get answers from the clinic. When do first scans usually happen I thought it's at 6 weeks? Mine is booked for 22nd may so in 2 weeks time why was yours at a later date as you had your transfer before me??
Also why don't you use the cyclogest on the front door rather than back. I have been and prefer it.
 everyone else wherever your at with your treatment.

Xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Mani - my clinic do it at 7 weeks??

I sometime use front door when I'm off work. But when in work use the back to limit the mess :-/ xx


----------



## Rellie

Hi Littlepea, i had Gestone on my last transfer, it is a thick ole substance, we ended up getting my DP to do them for me in the fatty bit of the upper thigh, he used to have to kinda of dart throw it in!!! It may be easier getting yur partner to do it there? You wll get used to it, and i hope all goes well.

xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Rellie.... The clinic never even mentioned thigh? Where on thigh did you do it. Not looking forward to DW doing them after all the pain I gave her during stimms lol


----------



## Rellie

The outside was good for us, the fatty bit, say mid thigh, i would kind of take a squeeze of a handful then he would aim!!!  . Apparently there is a part in the bum that can hit a nerve, and can be painful, My DP is extremely clumsy and trust me, if anyone was going to hit a nerve it would be him!!! so i asked for the easiest spot! Maybe your DW will enjoy having a go at the fleshy dart board! haha... Maybe try where the clinic say and if its a pain, ask them can you move to the thigh.

Good luck

x


----------



## Mani80

*little pea* having done some googling I think 7 weeks is better as at 6 weeks a heartbeat may not be detectable. Not to worry anyone but I was reading about chances of miscarrying after an early scan and seems a lot of people are questioning this too. In a normal pregnany u wouldn't have a scan until 12 weeks and it would be an external one as opposed to transvaginal at 6 weeks. Now I'm starting to worry about actually having this scan so early??


----------



## Perla

Trigger That is great news well done. Hope the updates are good for you xx


----------



## Dory10

Rellie - Great news on your eggs    Keep up the fluids and take it easy to keep OHSS at bay.

Mani - Clinics tend to do early scans at any point from around 6 - 8 weeks.  A heart beat can be detected at 6 weeks but it is not unusual for it not to be seen until 6.5 - 7 weeks.  I questioned whether the internal scan was safe last time and my clinic reassured me as they said it stays the right side of the cervix so doesn't interfere with anything, just like inserting the cyclogest.  Unfortunately, as happened to me, a healthy early scan doesn't mean something won't happen later on.  What I can say is that I treasure the scan photos of my baby and am so glad I have something to treasure.  The only reason they do internal until about 10 weeks is because you can see more and get clearer images and photos.  Honestly there is nothing more precious than those scan photos.

Little pea - There are some videos of the gestone being injected on youtube if that helps?

Dory
xxx


----------



## Mani80

Thanks for the info *dory* what I may do is rearrange the scan for the following week and make an excuse that I can't do that week. Would rather have it done at 7 weeks.


----------



## Mrst83

Wow congratulations !!! Lots going on today. So many bfp!! 


Sonya my fellow ivf Wales lady I'm so happy for you!!!

I do not know how I'm going to last 2weeks! 

Will use your tips about buying some tests online though imagine I could go through a few x

Aww I really am chuffed for you all a bit of positivity will do us all good.

Welcome mrploddy and good luck . It's not easy for you guys either.
I keep telling my hubby there's a blokes section on this forum he should really read but he thinks I'm mental. He's a head in the sand kind of chum


I'm struggling a little with stims. I had headaches throughout DR and although I'm only day 4 of stims I'm a lot more uncomfortable and the headaches haven't shifted. Boys those jabs hurt more too! Sorry moan over....man up mrsT!!!  
I'm worried about ohss after nurse scanned a shed load of follies and said "ooh it's going to be interesting to see what happens to you on stims my love" yeah thanks. I am drinking plenty of water and eating lots and lots of protein . I did read about citrus oil to put on water to help stop dehydration but j could not find it anywhere. Well none that was safe to drink. Does anyone have any other suggestions, old wives tales or advice to prevent ohss?? 

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Bexswar

As ever, it's so helpful to hear people's experiences. I am due to have an update on the embies progress tomorrow (day 3). Does anyone know how they decide which day to put them back in? Is it on the strength of them and if so are they more likely to put on blastocyst back?

Mrst83 - good luck with stimming, my mood was overall better then than in the DR phase, hope that's the same for you too. Can't really comment on ohss but I did take some vitamins that guru Zita West recommended during stimming. These included a enzyme 10, DHA (a form of omega 3/6), oil of evening primrose and arnica before EC. That's on top of my standard conception vitamin pill. I don't know if it makes any difference but my view is that we are throwing anything at this in hope!! Also bought some flowers to watch them grow as my eggs did! Bit hippyish but it didn't make it any worse and I like to think it helped my state of mind!!

Rellie -17 eggs..wow! You should get some good numbers from there.

Mumtomonkey - thinking of you and hoping that your symptoms are early pg signs, fingers crossed!

Elmo - hope those embies keep on growing, remember it only takes one!!!

Happy Friday evening all,
Bexswar


----------



## Jacstarr

Happy weekend ladies 

Firstly how amazing about all the ! So happy for you all, well done embies!!  It's made my day, was jigging up & down on my chair at work, my fellow workers must have thought what a nutcase!

*Rellie* - 17!!! Brilliant harvest! Big party in a Petri dish! Lotsa luck x
*Mrst83* - lotsa luck with stimming. Sorry I have no advice on how to avoid OHSS, I'm sure there's someone on here who will throw some wisdom your way.
*Bexswar* - good luck with embie update tomorrow, I'm sure it goes on quality but I'm not sure myself as I only had 2 eggs anyway which went onto embies they did 3 day transfer as was pointless hanging on as they'd be put back in anyways.
*Littlepea* - good luck with your injections, I'm sure it'll all be ok. If it gets tough you kno where we all are xx
*Talisman* - glad you're feeling better honey, u decided on Sunday or Monday test yet or do u think it'll be a wait & see how u feel on Sun?
*Perla & Smilingangel* - how's my ET transfer buddies today?

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx

Well AFM - knicker watch alert.... Am spotting today at 8dp3dt, light brown so I'm thinking maybe implantation bleed?? Have corking AF pain tho and hope she's not on her way  I'm usually 28days regular but the odd 21day cycle happens a few times. So I'm kinda **** is something happening whether good or bad?!? Had a really metallic mouth this morn but thinking it cud be cos my gums are still a bit sore and swollen so maybe they bled in the night? Am testing thurs if AF doesn't come aknocking so trying to survive the 1ww now!

Have a lovely weekend lovely ladies
Jac xxx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Jac, I'm in the same boat as you with the spotting... It's rubbish isn't it. I'd like to think it's implantation but something about mine says I'm out. I've made a big long list of nice things I'm going to do if this doesn't work - so I've got a big shopping trip planned and going to book a weekend away with DH. Good luck with yours too Xx


----------



## Jacstarr

*Mumtomonkey* I've got a list too if I'm out, booking a hol is at the top!
I'm so up and down today, it's horrible isn't it!! Why do PG symptoms hav to be the same as AF!!! 

Lotsa luck for a BFP hun xx


----------



## Perla

Mrs t 83 
    don't worry too much about the ohss they really banged on about that to me too  I had 21 follicles one side and 26 the other they were pretty concerned! I drank between 2-3 litres of water everyday, also isontonic drinks like lucozade sport! I found a nice still raspberry one! Are lots of protein and took zita west supplements. 
I think I got in it mildly after et but was ok! 

Hi jac, we are getting there now! I have not had any spotting and I actually see that as a bad sign! So do not worry! Have had a lot of AF Pains though. 
Not long till our test! 

Mum to monkey that sounds a great idea xx


----------



## Dory10

Bexswar - They look at the number of embryos you have and their quality.  If you have a good number all at similar good quality they'll probably go for a 5dt when your embies will have hopefully reach blast stage.  Sending you lots of   for your call tomorrow.

mumtomonkey, jac, perla -  

Mrst - Just keep up the fluids and milk and rest if you can.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Katie791

Mrst83, I'd echoe what Perla said. I had over 30 on my baseline scan but they managed to "recruit" a smaller number and even then not all of them got to the right size so got 9 all mature eggs. No symptoms of OHSS Whatsoever but I think that's probably because they left some of the smaller ones alone. There's a whole protocol of drugs you'd be given just before and after EC if they're really concerned. 

Jacstarr and mumtomonkey, hope it does turn our to be implantation bleeding, I was reading about late implantation today so it could be that. 

Rellie congrats on your little crop, that's brilliant!

10am tomorrow for my ET, just   The little ones keep going overnight. 

Good luck to any other ET buddies or anyone having ECs over the weekend xx


----------



## Bexswar

Just a quick one to say Dory - just read your diary and wanted to say how well you've written it, thank you for sharing it and I am keeping everything crossed for you. 

And Katie - good luck for ET, hope to be doing the same this weekend (but maybe Monday).

Thanks to all if your advice about the days of transfer, makes total sense.

Night all!
X


----------



## Talisman

Hi jacstar im thinking sunday for test as i know a few ppl will be txting me on monday asking me the outcome.....at least sunday i can prepare myself either way. If i wake up on sunday n decide not to test though obviously monday will be the day!! Hope yr bleed is implantation bleed....i havent had any spotting....does that mean it hasnt implanted? 
Tmi question... ive got pains in my vagina...anyone know what that might mean? Xxx

Katie good luck forET tomoro xx


----------



## Jacstarr

*Talisman* I've had 'those' pains too, feel like its kind of inside at the top, maybe some weird cramps?? 
Not everyone has implantation bleed so please don't think you haven't implanted hun xx


----------



## MarieMarsh

Hi everyone....
Wow more  on here!!! Let's keep it going!!! 
*Talisman* I had them pains too as jacstarr said inside at top sharp pains... Also I haven't bled at all and I got a BFP
*Mani* I think ur doing right thing postponing it a bit, I think it is better the later you are, I was first BFP but my scan is not till 22nd x 
*littlepea* After my scan I get signed off and go back to my doctors, then it might feel a little real!! X
*noelle* I nominate you to win the best personals ever on ff, you never seem to forget anyone!! Thank you... And it don't feel real that I'm pregnant!!

I hope the few on here that are getting bleeds are just implantation bleeds or old lining 

Good luck to all having there ET/EC this weekend!

And hope the 2ww add to the list of BFP'S x x x

DH taking me out tomorrow (surprise) for my birthday haven't got a clue what we are doing, he has sorted someone to have dog and gotta drive to London 

Hope everyone has nice weekends x x x


----------



## clare davies 87

Hello lady's
Just a quick update, I had egg collection on wednesday but had to go back Thursday for a scan as they saw fluid in my womb lining but it had gone Thursday so was given go ahead for transfer. They collected 10eggs 1 was immature and 9 mature, 7 fertalised, 1didnt last long after being fertalised and they broke 1. Were gettin a call in the morning to let us know if they want me in that afternoon or monday morning.I just hope my embryos have been growing strong. My DH has decided he's goin to call our embryo we have transferred Pedro the embryo lol.

Hope all you lovely lady's are all well


----------



## Talisman

Ooo marie and jac lets hope these wierd pains are a good sign then! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone....and i agree with marie... noelle should defo win award for best personals.         to u all.xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

First gestone injection done.

I had a mini melt down and some tears. Two attempts later and it's done...

Full post Tomo  night ladies xxx


----------



## Jacstarr

Well done littlepea - nighty night xx


----------



## smiling angel

Evening all! Loads on here today!

Little pea well done!

Best of luck Claire Davies

Happy birthday mariemarsh and have a brill day tomorrow  

Talisman I haven't had any spotting either and I'm remaining positive so hang in there!

Katie best of luck for tomorrow!

Perla I'm getting a few twinges too but no spotting. Don't worry about not getting it as implantation bleeding doesn't happen to everyone

Jaqstar great idea buddy about the list if it doesn't work out (but it will!) I planned a holiday to go Immediately after one of mine. Another I sat with my hubby and we bought expensive white wine and drank it all day!

Mumtomonkey try not to worry about spotting either x

Rellie & mrst best of luck!

Hi dory & bex and sorry if I missed anyone

Another day over and catch up with ye tomorrow! Hoping I'll sleep tonight!!


----------



## joshie

Well seeing as today is 12dp3dt and I got a bfn this morning. Its safe to say its accurate. I'm gutted, angry, cross, devastated all rolled into one. Just keep saying to myself its our turn, we were extremely lucky last time working first time and have a fabulous son out of it. Think I thought well it worked first time last time why shouldnt it this time? This ivf roller coaster can be really crappy. Feel like I've been on this road since jsn when I decided to give up wine for it (that's hard for me!!!!) Not just the month of treatment.

All the bfps, lots of luck, bfns may see you again and good luck for whatever your next steps are and the 2ww hoping and praying for positive results for you
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Perla

Oh joshie I am so sorry! What a shame! Hope you can enjoy a nice wine now. I can't imagine how you feel! I have my test next week and am dreading it xxxxx


----------



## Rellie

Oh Joshie, i am sorry, is today your OTD Just give your son big cuddles.

Lots of love

xx


----------



## Talisman

Joshie so sorry to hear that....enjoy the wine xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Morning ladies, 
*Joshie* so sorry to hear about your BFN but I think you should try again on OTD. I didn't get my BFP til then. 
*little pea* sounds like the injections are literally a pain in the ****! God, our clinics have such a different approach don't they? I have been offered nothing extra. They just think if I'm miscarrying they can't stop it so I have to wait til Friday for the scan. I am comforted by the fact that that seems to be backed up by what I read online, but what if I'm not miscarrying? How long do I have to bleed for?!!! It's doing my head in. DP is trying but with his practical analytical approach he's neither use nor ornament. Mum and sister is much better. 
*Clare, Bexswar*good luck for the call from the lab. 
*Katie* I hope ET goes well for you. 
*Marie* have a great birthday.

As for 6/7 week scans... They are perfectly safe. My clinic used to do them at 6 weeks but although they can see whether there's an embryo and sac they can't always see a heartbeat until 7 weeks so they were finding women either had to come back or go for a more detailed scan ( not sure why they can't just do the more detailed one but I think they had to send them to hospital maternity unit). So they changed to seven weeks. In my case I'm having one at six weeks so they can at least tell me if there's anything in my uterus and maybe see what is causing the bleed if I haven't def lost the babies. They have told me to be prepared that I may have to go back at seven weeks if they can t see a heartbeat. I think seven weeks is ideal if everything is progressing as it should be but obviously mine isn't!

Well, I'm gonna try to have a positive day today. Out for lunch with Mum and sis. OH is supposed to be going away for the night, he's said he'll cancel but I've told him to go! I need a bit of female time!!!

Have a great weekend. Here's to lots more 

Lisa x


----------



## ustoget

Sonya  - congrats love the story

Ljp-sounds so hard what your going through... I can't imagine what I would do. Try and stay positive x

Fallon - congrats another BFP

Rellie- wow 17eggs ... Well done!!! 
make sure u keep up drinking loads of water

Trigger- good luck, I hope all 4 grow big and strong 

Mumtomonkey- fingers crossed its just implantation bleed

Little pea- sounds like you are on track to stop the bleeding. New injection don't sound pleasant but if it works then great.

Joshie- don't give up hope yet !!

Good luck everyone who's Otd is today!!!

Afm
bfp Still not really sunk in but getting there 
Rolls on scan 3rd June !!!


----------



## elmo283

Looks like we are out of it this time. Embryologist called and said that although they had fertilised, and they were still alive there had been no division which they would have expected. He is going to check again in two hours but I have lost all hope. Devastated is not the word. Roman Keating's 'Life is a Rollercoaster' was playing on the radio - what timing. 

Good luck to all

Xxx


----------



## Jacstarr

Elmo I'm so sorry about your sad news this morning.
Take care honey and sending u   
xxx


----------



## Trigger38

Apologies if this is TMI but has anyone else experiencing severe diarrahae on the cyclogest pessaries.  Not sure if this is normal.  Can't get through to my clinic at moment to ask them.  I managed to hold off for 50 minutes last time - do you think thats long enough to absorb?  I have been having to take them rectally since egg collection thursday.  Transfer may be tomorrow or tuesday. 
Any advice/reassurance appreciated x


----------



## Little_Pea

Elmo - so sorry to hear that news, praying for a little miracle

Trigger - as soon as te go up my bottom I have the urge to poop. By lunch time I always have diarrhoea, even now bleeding from the bottom.

I'm
Moving to front for a Few days relief xx

I think 30 mins to an hour is all it takes to absorb xx


----------



## Trigger38

thanks little pea - just had a bit of bleeding too.  this is definatley the worst drug in the whole process!


----------



## Dory10

Bex - Thank you    Glad you like my ramblings - sending you  

Talisman and Jac - I have had those pains too and had them last time and during my pregnancy, another lady said her midwife described them as 'fanny daggers' and they were common.  Hoping it's a good sign for us.

Elmo -   really sorry for your news.

Joshie -   is it OTD today?  

Katie - Good luck for ET  

Little pea - one injection down  

Trigger - I'd go for the front entrance for a while if they are upsetting you like that.  I just use the front and was told to lie down for 30 mins to help it absorb.

Lisa - Hope you enjoy your girly day  

Claire -   for ypur call.

Smiling, Perla - Hoping you're both ok  

Can't scroll back any further so hope everyone else is doing ok whatever stage they're at  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Talisman

Yes Dory...fingers  crossed the fanny daggers are a good sign haha made me smile  

Elmo very sorry to hear your news...we had zero fertilisation in january so completely know how u feel hugs to u   

Progesterone is def the worst drug of them all for me too for side effects i agree xxx


----------



## elmo283

Embryologist called back. One has now divided but nothing about other one. Heading in tomorrow for ET. Keeping feet on the ground though and not getting carried away. We go through the mill don't we?!

Xxx


----------



## Peppermint76

Elmo I pleased you have one to put back I hope it is a strong little fighter xx


----------



## Jacstarr

Great news Elmo  
You only need one xxx


----------



## Talisman

Great news elmo u only need one!!!! X


----------



## noelle80

Hiya Ladies 

*Elmo *I know it is not the best outcome or the one you would have hoped for but at least you are in with a chance, you never know what that little embie might do once it's back in it's natural environment 

*Joshie *so sorry to hear it is still a BFN 

*Katie & Anna* (happybabycoming) good luck for ET today, at least you know the madness that awaits you after reading all us long-term (or so it can seem) Pupo ladies' TWW ramblings! 

*Lisa *enjoy your day, hope it helps to take your mind of things for a bit 

*Peppermint *congrats on triggering! Good luck for ET next week 

*Little Pea* you GP sounds worse than mine for appointments, I phoned yesterday as you normall have to book a week in advance and I leave UK on sunday week, managed to get an appointment for monday! Not sure if they will actually do anything though! Good luck for your scan on the 20th x

*MrsT *sorry to hear you are still getting headaches, I got a few on DR but they settled down after a few days of stims. Have you been taking paracetamol? It is allowed throughout treatment. I have heard lucozade sport is good for ohss. Hope you feel better soon, and just remember it will all be worth it! 

*Claire, Bexswar, Rellie* good luck on your calls from the lab, hope all youe eggs have fertilised 

*Dlf *how did your EC go yesterday? 

*Marie *Happy Birthday! 
*
Dory, Jacstarr, Perla, Smiling Angel, mumtomonkey, Talisman, Trigger* & any other twwers I've missed, sending you hugs & positive vibes, you've almost made it now! Good luck for your tests over the next few days, looking forward to many more BFP!!

Sorry to those I have missed. 

*AFM OTD 12dp5dt*
So finally let DH in on the good news... lol he was so shocked! I think he is more of a realist than me, he knew there was a high chance it would not work first time so I think he was almost expecting a BFN! Now he is at the stage I was a few days ago of not really believing it! I'll give him a day or two for it to sink in lol! I did a clearblue digital which took ages but eventually came up with pregnant 2-3 weeks, and a FRER which came up almost instantly with a really strong line, darker than the control! I've not had any spotting at all for those who were talking about it, normally I get some a day or 2 before AF. However earlier when I wiped I thought there was the tiniest bit of pink, just checked now and nothing so hope all is ok. I'm still getting the odd little ache & twinge but not as strong as AF pains. I don't know when I'll be having my first scan, it might not be till the normal 12 week one  Guess I'll find out next week when I get to see my Danish GP. It has crossed my mind to fly home for my 7 week one at Nurture but would cost a fortune and I think they said it's not really necessary to have it anyway, it's just so they can dot the i's & cross the t's. I'll check with them when I call on Monday.


----------



## noelle80

*Sharry *please update me to


----------



## Jacstarr

Yay Noelle!!!!!!!!    
xxx


----------



## Katie791

Brilliant noelle and Elmo I hope that one little embie is your fighter  

I'm officially PUPO!!! Got one frostie and three more than they're watching until tomorrow to see whether they're good enough to freeze. Totally didn't expect any frosties so we're delighted!!

Sharry could you update the front page for my OTD which is 23rd May....leeds like to give long 2ww apparently! I'll be 18 days post EC then, strange how they vary so much. 

Xx


----------



## Talisman

Excellent news noelle and good luck with move xx

Welcome to the crazy 2ww katie

Xxx


----------



## Perla

Noelle, That is great news.
Elmo I only had 1 too and had 3dt 

Sorry for rubbish personals but I am in bed. Had to come home from work suddenly as I was in so much pain on one side, it feels like I may have a cyst. I have been really sick too. 
I cant see this has worked I still have period pain too x


----------



## Rellie

Hi All,

Perla, Awwww you are really having a bad time of it all, easier said than done, but a few hours trying to chill will be good, also nerves maybe contributing to the bad belly.. thinking of you  

Congrats Katie on being PUPO! now 2ww, but another milestone ticked off for you. 

Noelle, how lovely, i read your diary, i had a tear in my eye!  
It only takes one elmo as everyone said, its a shame they gave you that bad news, but atleast they turned it around with some good at the end, they shouldnt have bothered with that first phone call to upset you 

Ljp, i hope you are doing ok today 

Claire & Bex, hope the lab sends good news??  

Little_pea, hows the injections.. 

And to everyone else on the 2ww and more that i have missed, sorry!    
AFM, well second day from EC and i am still in agony, im ok if i dont move, but movement really hurts im massively bloated and ive been getting really worried, however, i dont feel sick, thats seems to be a plus. Doctor internet is not the place to start looking at this time at all! I am constipated, (sorry tmi), that will be the codeine and i was told to start my pessaries last night 3 times a day and they bung me up!. i wish they did give me the trots, like some have mentioned, as i would maybe feel some release (again tmi) in my football of a belly! one side is really tender to touch... on the plus side, clinic rang and i have 13 fertilised! me and dp nearly fell over, and they have booked for a 5 day transfer on Wednesday, but they need to scan first as they are a little worried... damn thing! ill be so upset if i need to cancel and freeze, i have had my first lipid transfusion at a cost of £270 last wednesday so if they cancel that will be down the drain i think. So please please please let this belly go down and give me a decent nights sleep    

Love to all...... Rellie


----------



## Perla

Hello Rellie, Thank you. I dont know if it was the pain that made me sick, I was in agony, it still hurts but I do not feel so bad.
I also was so bloated after EC and also in a lot of pain, I have to say the time I was most bloated was after ET. I was very scared of ohss.
Good news about your embryos x


----------



## dlf

Noelle is went great. But I had a lot of pain. Today I feel better. I had 8 eggs. 5 fertilized and I am having a 5 day transfer on may 14th. Dr said it was good for a 40 yr old. And I did a low dose ivf cycle. How are you doing.


----------



## smiling angel

Rellie I'm in same drugs as you! I did my intra lipids, on Clexane, steroids but also in pregnacare max and calci chew! You mat had had immune tests also? I've had 3 chemicals and one m/c so know all about it. Hoping this is 5th time lucky for me x

Perla you poor pet you've been so sick. I'm getting away with it all fairly lightly I think.

Yippee Katie well done and here's going the 2ww flies by for you!

So delighted for you and your hubby Noelle that is fantastic for you both 

Elmo I've a sneaking suspicion that little embie will be a fighter and it's just desperate to get inside you. As the rest have said it only takes one x

Trigger hope the diahorrea subsides honey x

Jaqstar how are you holding up tempted to test?

Joshie so sorry for you this road is not easy x

Ustogest I hope it's  sunk in at this stage brill x

Afm 9 dp3dt HCG trigger would be out 3 days now so tests are calling out to me!! Few slight AF pains today and stitch / pulling feeling on left side. Also tired but I worked all day so that could explain that! Time is ticking can't wait xx


----------



## Perla

Thanks smiling, I am so bloody sensitive... annoying really just want to feel well x


----------



## clare davies 87

Well we only had 2 embryo's out of the 7 so was in today for transfer had both of them put bk in and they both had 6cells which they said was good, I've not had that much pain , now its the hard part the wait get to do a test on 27th

Good luck to everyone havin EC and ET. And best of luck for the lady's that have this long wait ahead
Xxx


----------



## Dory10

Katie - Welcome to the 2ww madness    don't worry I've had to wait 18 days after EC for OTD too!

Perla -   Hope you're feeling a bit better xxx

Noelle - EEk it's official for you and DH now!

Rellie -   hope you have a better night - have you tried fybogel for the bunged upness?

Only one more sleep for me until OTD  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Talisman

Dory good luck for otd tomorow! 

Rellie and perla...ive suffered very badly over the last wk with constipation/bloated  n lots of pain and i have lactulose which has helped alot im still very bloated n abit of pain but much better than i was worth a try xx


----------



## Rellie

Oh smiling how exciting! this will be my 4th transfer so im hoping 4th time lucky for me? yes i had the test done afer a BFN, a chemical and an early miscarriage. It was a biopsy. levels were 240, whatever that means, i just know it was high! i have some good feelings, if i could just get to transfer stage grrrrrr!!! Just need more PMA! I am doing all the same as you, what is a calci chew though, i am on zitas supplements. All the best Smiling, hopefully my ET is wednesday. When do you have OTD? xx

Thanks Dory, i wasnt sure what i can take, i have senokot, but wasnt sure if i can take it.. You are really good holding out for OTD, roll on tomorrow! xx  

Good luck clare and happy transfer night!


----------



## Jacstarr

*Perla* hope u feel better soon honey, this 2ww sucks even tho we're into 1ww now. Big hugs  xx

*Katie* I'm an 18 day wait too but AF is due 3 days before so I'm going to do first test then as I'm sure it would show something by then. Even so I won't believe any result until OTD date even if it's a positive.

*Clare D* Congrats on being PUPO, welcome to the 2ww xx

*Smiling Angel* U think u can hold out, I see a sneaky early test from u 

I'm still not tempted to test early than AF day but only cos I've got such horrible period pain and my spotting is starting to look like early days of AF 
I'm going to wait til Thursday to test but I got a feeling I may be out, all my other symptoms have gone, just left with this now. I kno I shudnt give up hope but every time I go to loo I just feel sad. 
Sorry for the doom and gloom ladies, just feeling a bit deflated today.
xxx


----------



## Perla

Thanks Jc, the big day is coming around. Hope you are ok x


----------



## smiling angel

Think you might be right jaqstar


----------



## noelle80

Just a quick good luck to my ec&et buddy *dory* for tomorrow, hope you get your bfp xx

I'll catch up with everyone else tomorrow, hope everyone is ok


----------



## HomemadeHetty

I'm sorry I've been rubbish at keeping in touch.

Noelle - congratulations   good to see some more BNPs

Hope everyone else is coping, I'll be looking in time to time over the next week xx


----------



## dlf

Sharry can you please update my et for may 14. Thank you and have a good night


----------



## smiling angel

Thinking of you this morning Dory. Have been up since 3.10am. This 4 hour sleep thing is mad!


----------



## Perla

I've been awake ages too! All I keep thinking is that I want to test!! Driving me mad! X


----------



## mumtomonkey

Morning smiling angel and perla - I've been up since 4.30 - I've even showered. It's driving me slowly mad. And have a killer headache too - lovely. Spotting still there. Ever so light but not going away. Jacstarr how are you feeling?
Good luck this morning dory xx 
Talisman are you testing too? If so really good luck to you too Xx


----------



## Perla

My test date is Wednesday and I just tested and it was a BFN! wish I hadn't now but thought it may have shown something! I'm taking it that uh has not worked! Not told my husband yet xx


----------



## joshie

Oh no perla. Please don't give up hope until otd. What day are you at now?

Can I ask a question about hpt. I have first response but looking at them they are not the early result ones. Says from day of your missed period, anyone else used them and when?


----------



## Perla

Hi jac my EC was Monday the 28th and had 3dt. 
Feel so gutted!!
I used a digital clear blue! I have the first response too but also noticed that! I just hope there is a chance the result is wrong! I feel awful now! I just couldn't sleep and thought it may have been worth testing. X


----------



## mumtomonkey

Perla - don't lose hope - I'm not an expert but my clinic advises not to use a digital clearblue as the otd test, (they recommend just normal clearblue non-digi), I think it's because the level of hcg required for a positive on cb digi is quite high at 50 which is higher than first response early response tests. So I would say that you should try again tomorrow, or Wednesday if you're being good and try with a lower sensitivity test. Xx 
Xx


----------



## Perla

Thanks mum to... I feel so gutted I don't want to tell my husband! Ok I will get some others and see. This is so awful! I just hope there is a chance it will change xx


----------



## smiling angel

Oh no Perla I really hope that changes. I do know that the first response 6 day early test picks up much smaller levels if HCG than the clear blue. Also remember on this thread a girl testing in her OTD and getting negative, then testing the following day and getting a positive. You just don't know it's 3 days early and I pray it changes honey xx


----------



## Perla

Thank you! I so hope it does! Feel a bit stuck what tests to get now or whether to hurt use the first response that I have! 
I felt like I had hope it may show a BFP! X


----------



## smiling angel

Joshie those ones are only from day if missed period generally cheaper ones are. 
Mumtomonkey my friend spotted for 3 weeks lay on a couch, took extra progesterone and had her baby girl. Try not to worry about it although I know if it was me I'd also be cracking up!


----------



## smiling angel

Oh Perla it's all crappy. I would speak to your husband also honey. We do sooo much as women going through this with all the drugs and hormones amongst everything else. I know we feel we don't want to disappoint our other halves but this isn't your journey it's both if your journeys. Explain to him about the bfn and explain that there may be a chance that it's too early and either wait till tomorrow morning and try a first response 6 day early one if you can or try it today after you've built up a lot of wee. If you can wait till tomorrow I would. 

Also you are so young and this will work in the future if it's not your time   Zero consolation to you now but as we are et buddies I'm upset for you but still holding out hope xx


----------



## Perla

Thank you! I guess I will be optimistic xx


----------



## Talisman

Morning ladies

Perla its still 3 days until otd so it will probably change for u   

Mum to monkey i hope your spotting stops...have u tested? X

Afm  I confess i  tested this morning........     i cant believe it i really thought it would be negative.....otd is tomoro so until i see it on another test tomoro im not totally convinced.

Xxx


----------



## Perla

That's great news talisman! Really pleased for you! Out of interest what tests have you used? Is that the first one you have done? X


----------



## smiling angel

Congratulations Talisman! You must be over the moon. How many days are you now?


----------



## Loopy Chicken

Massive congrats Talisman ... So pleased for you

 

Perla - I have defo heard that clear blue digi isn't yet one to go for. I think quite a few people recommend first response 
Good luck hun ... We are all here for you xxxx


----------



## Perla

Thanks loopy will use that next time! I have them too! 
I so wanted it to have worked! The pain of the last month has been awful! Feel like I have been in a bubble! It's hard because not everyone knows xx


----------



## Talisman

Than ks so much ladies as i say i will do another test tomor to confirm.

Perla i used first response the one that shows it 6 days before af due.

Xxxxx

Forgot to say im 11dp5dt and tomoro is my official otd. X


----------



## Perla

Ok thanks girls! I will just have to see tomorrow I guess! Although I probably should wait until Wednesday but then I don't think I could face work x


----------



## sonyab1983

Morning ladies..

Just a quick one from me, will pop back later..

Talisman - massive congratulations,  chuffed for you!

Perla - chin up hunni its not over yet!

Dory- thinking of you today

Xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Talisman - absolutely brilliant news, so pleased for you xx


----------



## noelle80

Morning ladies 

Talisman congratulations!!  
It took me 8 tests before I believed it lol (expensive hobby!)

Perla & joshie I definitely think the First Response Early Result ones are best as they detect much lower levels of the pregnancy hormone, I've had much darker lines on them than on the clearblue non digital or the internet cheapie ones (even the cheap ones that say they detect at 10mIU/ml which is pretty sensitive had fairly faint lines)
The clearblue digital only detects at 50mIU/ml so may not work if you test early. On 16dpo it worked for me.

Good luck to everyone else, remember you're not out yet!

Afm had 8 hours sleep for the first time on ages! Makes a change from 3 or 4 that I'd been getting recently. I think it's because I can finally believe it and stop testing now, hope you all get to that point soon!


----------



## Perla

Hi Noelle sorry not good with the lingo what is 16dpo?
I will use my first response next but feel very down in the dumps and feel it must be negative!
I hope that I have just used a test that wasn't right though!
Hope you're doing well Noelle x


----------



## noelle80

16dpo= days past ovulation which was egg collection day, add your numbers together to work it out, for me it was 11dp5dt 
I know how it feels to get a negative perla, I tested way too early at 11dpo and it was neg. I really hope it changes for you. Of course it would be best if you can wait a couple of days before testing again bit I know how difficult that is and especially when it will be a work day too xx


----------



## Perla

Thank you for that Noelle! My EC was 2 weeks tomorrow and I had a day 3 transfer! 
X


----------



## noelle80

So you are 13dpo? That is when I got my first bfp but it was with a frer and even then the line was very light, for some people implantation happens late so it can take longer to show up. I really think you should wait a couple more days before testing again perla xxx


----------



## Perla

Ok thank you! What frer? Do you mean first response? Yes so it's 13 days since my EC. X


----------



## AEK76

Hi everyone,

Sorry once again for no personals, it's been a hectic week but I promise I will endeavour to do some tomorrow.

I think I've had some implantation bleeding, well at least I think that's what it is. What concerns me though, is this morning I had a small clot on the tissue. Should I be worried? 

Mandy x


----------



## noelle80

Frer= first response early result (the one that says 6 days early on the box) xx

Mandy I hope it is just implantation bleeding, I didn't get it so can't really give you any first hand advice but hope you can stay positive


----------



## Perla

Hi yes that's the one I have so will use that and not the clear blue ones! 
Thank you for your help! Xx


----------



## Trigger38

Clinic called and my 4 embies are still going strong so we're going to day 5 blast! Never thought that would happen as always been told eggs are poor quality. So so pleased. 

Congrats talisman

Perla I think it is a bit early. I've only ever had positive hpt at 15 dpo. Good luck x


----------



## Perla

Thanks trigger, have you ever tested earlier than that? I feel so confused!! I have funny period pain and have had for 5 ish days, no blood though but I am on progynova so not sure if that stops it? 
I don't really have any other symptoms, I have been so good too have done everything they say to. 
That's great you are going to blast xx


----------



## Talisman

Perla im 14 days past egg collection today and my test day is tomoro.... i really think things could change for you if you wait another 2 days i kno its very hard chin up xxx

Thanks to everyone else for the well wishes.... it wont sink in until i do at least another 2 tests tomoro on my otd. Xxx

Mum to monkey have you tested?  Xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Morning ladies,
*Perla*try not to worry about the test, there is good reasons why they tell you not to test early. When you're first pregnant the amount of HCG in your blood is small and that's why it often can't be picked up til OTD. I did a test in the afternoon before my OTD then got my BFP in the morning. I used clear blue non digital. Don't give up hope, it's really early. Xx
Yay *Talisman*many congratulations on your OTD. You must be over the moon. Enjoy your day. 
*Trigger *congratulations on going to blast. 
*Mandy* I'm afraid I don't know about implantation bleeding but often bleeding is nothing to worry about. Fingers crossed for your BFP. 
I can't scroll back very far. I think it's your OTD today *Dory?*if so, good luck for your BFP.
Sorry for anyone I've missed.
AFM the bleeding finally seems to be slowing down but it's so hard to remain positive that there will be a baby there on Friday. I'm not sur whether to go back to work tomorrow as I'm on my feet so much and I'm so tired. The problem is when I sit at home I feel so bloody miserable! The back ache and aches in my stomache are back, so I'm just hoping that means there's still one there. I did another test yesterday and the line was much darker so I know it wasn't a chemical pregnancy. God, it's doing my head in! Thank goodness for you ladies.

Lisa xx


----------



## Talisman

Thanks ljp i am in shock.... just done the hospitals test and the line was fainter but still there  
Hope your bleeding stops u must  be so stressed.... i would take the day ofc work and rest.xxx

Sorry mandy i didnt have implantation bleed so have no idea xx

Good news for u trigger well done.

Hi to everyone else xxx

Dory hope yr ok
Xxxx


----------



## Trigger38

Perla, yes I did a hpt at 12 and 13 dpo and negative, didn't test at all 14 dpo but at 15 dpo got strong positive so it does change.


----------



## elmo283

Never give up hope. This time yesterday I thought it was game over but today I have had two (yes two) envies put back - itsy and bitsy! Eat was a breeze after trial run and I have my new song to think of - this is the moment ( recently sung by John Barrowman)! I'm in a state of calm at the moment. Of course it changes minute by minute!

Hang in there!

Xxx


----------



## Rellie

Congrats Talisman! woohoo!  

Elmo, thats fab news,   see perla how quick things can turn around! just give it a couple more days, and try not to worry as this will make you feelings in your belly much worse im sure, easier said than done, but some nice food, a good magazine, crappy TV and all that! I should liste to my own advice! while sat here worrying about OHSS!   

Ljp im happy things have calmed down, im sure there is an lip on here i keep getting confused with, cant go back enough ! going mad 

Trigger, great news, whens your ET.., mine is supposed to be wednesday, i need to deflate though im sure by errrmmmm, maybe a football or 2 before i think that can happen! i am hard and tender on one side and have like period / poo pains! Tmi i know!

Mumto and loopy, hope all well with you too..

Sorry to all missed out and hope all is ok out there


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone

Just a quick message form me to let you know we tested this morning and got a BFP  

I will come back for personals later.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Perla

Congratulations dory x


----------



## mumtomonkey

Congrats dory that's lovely news xx


----------



## sonyab1983

Dory- Yaaaaaay ... Congratulations absolutely over the moon for you xx


----------



## Dory10

Sonya - Thank you, we got there   Here's more   .

Mumtomonkey - Thank you, how are you feeling today?

Perla - Thanks, try and hang in there til OTD as it's still early for you  

Elmo - Really glad you had 2 little embies for  ET.

Trigger - Great news on your embies.

Talisman - Congratulations  

Dory
xxx


----------



## mumtomonkey

so *talisman*, in answer to your question, yes I have been testing, but I don't really feel like I have any news yet as it's all quite confusing. Cue longwinded verbal diarrhoea. 
So Friday the spotting started, waited until Saturday morning (7dp5dt) and did a First Response Early Response - I thought I possibly saw a line possibly. Just a glimpse of one, only when you hold it up to the light. This was straightaway. But I have very very good eyesight (thank god something in my body works haha!), so don't think most people would agree there was anything there and obviously DH isn't here to get a second opinion from. 
So this morning, I tried again with another FRER - now I'm 8dp5dt. This is where it gets silly, because I tested at 4.30am and I couldn't see a line straightaway, I'm still spotting so I thought that's it, it's all over and got into bed and had a proper blub, for I'm not sure how many minutes. Then I rolled over at some point and looked at the stick and there was a faint line on it. This time it was darker than the day before but still really really difficult to see. I sent a pic to DH in singapore and he wasn't at all sure he could see anything (although the pic wasn't that great). So in the meantime the spotting has got worse - it's not full on period yet, but I am now wearing a liner and it's getting stronger, still brown and watery though (sorry tmi). So the other thing is that it says on the FR instructions that a negative test shouldn't be read after 10 mins as it could be invalid. So as I'm not really sure how long I was in bed blubbing for, could easily be over the 10 mins and therefore the extremely faint line that I'm now looking at could be completely false. 
So I don't really see that i have any choice but to wait until tomorrow, my official test day which will be 14 days since ec. I think that as I'm having to squint to see lines on an FRER which are so sensitive and should be picking up hcg at this point, then my hunch is that they're either evaporation lines or I might be pregnant but it's going to be chemical as surely at 13dpo there should be stronger hcg for a viable pregnancy. So I'm pretty ****** gutted. DH very gutted. And I miss him a lot.
That's it really. Watch this space and I'll take another FRER tomorrow morning and then call the clinic for some advice.

Good luck to everyone else at the moment, it's such a tough journey and I'm so pleased for those of you who are making it through to the other side ! xx


----------



## noelle80

Dory yay!!! I've been checking in all morning to see if you'd posted! So all 4 of us EC/et buddies got our bfps that's amazing! 

Mumtomonkey don't give up yet, I only had faint lines on a frer on 8&9dp5dt, I checked again on otd which wasn't till 12dp5dt and it was much darker so you are probably still a bit early, but a line us a line! My lines didn't change very much after the 10 minute point, maybe very slightly darker but not much xxx


----------



## mumtomonkey

thanks noelle - I think i'm a bit annoyed because at first, I was really pleased to have a relatively early test date compared to many on here, but now I just wish that I had a few extra days to give it chance. 
I suppose the clinic might want to do a blood test or something so I'll know more when I speak to them tomorrow. I know that things can get better but I think because I've got spotting coupled with suspiciously faint lines, that this is why I'm feeling quite negative. 
Also, I don't actually know whether this is good or not, but ALL cramps, the AF kind and the pulling kind have completely and utterly vanished. Feel totally normal although did have a killer headache when I woke up and also v thirsty - I easily got through 3 litres of water yesterday, but I'm putting that down to the cyclogest!


----------



## Happybabycoming

Dear girls,

Wow, so much has happened while I've been gone!

Firstly huge congratulations to *Noelle, Talisman, and Dory* for your BFP's, yay!

Happy to hear things turned around for you *Elmo* and you got to transfer 2 embies....

*Perla*, I have everything crossed that you tested too early and will get your BFP.

*MumtoMonkey*, sorry to hear about the bleeding, it is really disconcerting to get bleeding, but you do have a faint BFP, so please stay positive. From what I've learnt everyone is different, hang in there, here's to a happy healthy BFP for you too sweetie!

As for me I've been off for a few days, trying to get as much work and housework done before yesterday's ET and having a a bit of a scare for OHSS too. The doc saw my huge belly the day before yesterday sent me to have scans and bloods for ohss, which took ages, but seems it's all ok.

I was elated at ET to have 2 grade 6 hatched blasts (AB+ and and AB) to put back in, as well as a 6BB which they froze! Am still waiting for the call to see if any of the remaining 4 made it to a high enough grade to be frozen.

For someone nearly 40 with diminished ovarian reserve I'm pretty chuffed at the quality. I've been guzling apimist honey with pollen and royal jelly, and taking Ubiquinol, Maca, and L-Arginine, as well as having more protein than usual and it seems to have worked. I recommend it!

*Katie*- I was really pleased you got a similar result to me at your ET. What a relief to have something in the freezer too huh? Did they call you yet today?

Unfortunately last night and this morning I got a severe case of runs (sorry, tmi)... my belly is still feeling dodgy and I'm totally paranoid it could be affecting my poor little ones' implantation.
Does anyone know anything about this?

Wishing you all a good day. Sorry to those I have missed.

Hugs XOXOXO


----------



## Little_Pea

Just popping in quickly to say massive congratulations to Talsiman and Dory!

perla - I think it's to early for you and test again in 48 hours using FR - CB digital needs a high level
Of HCG

2 injections down for us. I'm twice the size I was last week as can no longer wear a bra ( bleeding has stopped wooh. Just pray for a heartbeat or two in 9 days

Xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Little pea that's great that your bleeding has stopped! Really good luck for the next 9 days, I know you can do it xx sounds like you might need to go bra shopping thiugh lol xx 

Anna that is amazing news about your high quality blasts - it just shows how you good supplements are!  Sorry to hear about your diarrhoea, I wouldn't have thought it will affect implantation but try and stay hydrated. Good luck with the rest of 2ww xx


----------



## Calladene

Congratulations all bfps!!!
I have had my scan 
19 follies
Just waiting protocol xx


----------



## Mani80

Congratulations *talisman* and *dory* may is looking like a very lucky month!


----------



## Ljp64

Congratulations *Dory*
Wow, that's loads of BFPs now! 
*little _ pea* sounds like things are progressing nicely.
Wow *Calladene*youre back in the game already . Welcome back

AFM I tested again with clear blue digital. Came up pregnant straight away but 2 - 3 weeks. Not good as I'm 3 weeks 2 days since ET. Also weird pale clot floating in cup I weed in. Only really small but not right. Still bleeding, sure I must have mc by now. Feel wretched!

Lisa x


----------



## Peppermint76

Dory and talisman a huge congratulations on your BFP!  

Lisa I'm hoping and praying for your scan on fri    Big hugs hun 

Mumtomonkey fingers crossed tomorrow test comes up stronger  

Anna congrats on being PUPO and I hope your dodgy belly has settled down xx

Little pea I'm glad the bleeding has stopped xx

Perla don't give up hope yet there is still so long to your OTD and so many ladies get negative results up until the day before their OTD. Good luck hun   

Calladene good luck hun 

Hi to everyone I have missed xx


----------



## Talisman

Thanks again everyone.

Mum to monkey - my fingers are ightly crossed for you that that line gets darker, i'm 11dp5dt and got a positive today but am testing again tomorrow (otd) to be sure, hope the spotting stops too       

Dory - huge congratulations!!!!    

Little pea - I'm glad the bleeding has stopped  

Calladene - wow that wait has gone quick glad your back in the game  

Ljp - i really hope your spotting stops, i wouldnt look too closely in your urine, if you hadnt put it in a cup you wouldnt have seen it and hence wouldnt be panicking, try to relax   

Happy baby coming - great news on your embies, i had a bout of diarrhoea 2 days after ET i think its all the hormones.

Hello to everyone else hope you are all ok x x x x x x


----------



## Talisman

p.s. can i just ask i keep reading about a 'chemical pregnancy' what is this please? I hope i haven't got this??


----------



## Bexswar

Hey ladies!
So much to read about, apologies that I haven't responded to all!!!

Dory - fabulous news, many congratulations!!! Also congrats to Talisman, noelle, ustoget and anyone else I've missed! So pleased for you all 

Katie791 - love PUPO, had to google it to see what it means, absolutely love it. Good luck with the (less than) 2ww!

Perla - hope you're ok. I would be exactly the same and test too early, but everyone on here are right...it is meaningless until nearer your OTD. Stay strong, I'm keeping everything crossed!

Jacstar - 1w done, 1 to go! Hope you have some nice treats planned this week to make that time go as quick as it can!

Rellie - 13 fertilised, that's brilliant. Hope those embies grow good and strong. 

Elmo - yay to 2 embies being transferred, fab news. Hope they bed down nicely! 

Clare Davies - glad your ET went well, go Pedro (&...)

Trigger38 - good luck for ET on Tuesday 

Joshie - hugs to you x Hope you're being well looked after

Mariemarsh - hope you had a fab bday weekend.

We are all set for transfer tomorrow (day 5). Feedback from embryologist on saturday was that we had 5 that were developing well. update today is that 2 have now headed to morulas (just before blastocysts) with one close behind so these are the strongest now. The other 2 are still developing but slower than before. Such a bizarre process!!! So we are set for 1 or 2 blastocysts tomorrow then the dreaded 2ww!!!

Take care all xxx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Thanks talisman and peppermint, really appreciate it, I'll keep you updated and let you know how tomorrow's test goes. Something tells me there won't be a conclusion either way tomorrow and this could drag out for a bit but I might be wrong! 

Lisa - I'm so sorry to hear you're so stressed, it must be an agonising wait for you. I think talisman is right though, we don't normally get the opportunity to analyse our wee that closely do we, so could be harmless. Really hope this week flies by and you get some answers and reassurance on Friday. Best of luck and lots of love xx 

Bex, really good luck with your et tomorrow xx


----------



## Perla

Thank you Bex! 
Good luck with your transfer although that is the nicest bit! Just the horrible wait after x


----------



## mumtomonkey

How are you feeling this evening perla? 
Any symptoms? Hope you're keeping your spirits up xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Thanks so much for your well wishes *MumtoMonkey*, *Talisman*, and *Peppermint*.

*MumtoMonkey*, the others are right, a line is a line fingers crossed they get darker everyday.

*Lisa*- Please try not to worry so much, those tests say all kinds of things.... the amount of hcg hormone in pregnant ladies varies hugely from person to person. I recommend getting your hcg levels tested with a 2 day gap at your clinic or your gp, it doesn't cost them much and will give you better info.

*Bexswar*- Hi! Good luck for your ET tomorrow.

I am in total disbelief right now. My good news gets better: Not only did all 7 of my eggs fertilise and produce some top quality blasts for ET & 1 frozen yesterday, but I've now had the call from the embryologist to tell me that every single one of the remaining 4 went to hatching B+B- blasts today, and they all got frozen too!!! So from my 7 eggs 2 were transfered and 5 are on ice. Hoping whatever the outcome now I won't have to go through ivf again. Am in total shock as I didn't know it was possible to have 100% fertilisation and then 100% go to quality blasts!
I am absolutely convinced it is down to the supplements I've been taking as results are soooo different from my other round of ivf where of 15 eggs 8 were mature, 4 fertilised, 2 transfered (ended in chromosomally abnormal m/c), one didn't make it and one dodgy one (which had 3 nuclei instead of 2)

I can't recommend my regime of Bee pollen, Maca, Ubiquinol, L-Arginine plus vitamins C, D, E and folic acid more!

xx


----------



## Perla

Hello mum to monkey, I am feeling ok! Just keep thinking the outcome could change but that I am expecting the worst now! I do have period oain! I have had it all week! Went out for a really nice day in London so that took my mind off of it a bit. 
I don't have any other symptoms at all. I tested with clear blue digital, I am going to test with first response next. Have you heard of people test a few days early get a neg and then is is positive? I just can't see it happening xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Yay robyn,! Brill news, I am so excited for you

Ljp I will do my digital test later and see what I get? 

I saw so much random stuff when I peed during my 7 day bleed. I must still be pregnant with the nausea and boob pain ive had today lol

Or its the gestone jabs

Im remaining positive

Whats just being nosey over on amarch april group.... thry are all having scans, seems everybaby is due on xmas day lol

What is everyones due dates .? Ours in jan 7th


----------



## Bexswar

Thanks ladies, it's so exciting to get messages on here, what a treat!

Mumtomonkey - sorry I missed you out! Best of luck for your test, keeping everything crossed.

Happybabycoming - wowie to 100% fertilised and blastocyst, the embryologist told me only an average of 50% make it to blastocysts, so you're definitely ahead of the odds. It's really interesting what you say about vitamins and supplements, will take note of that in case ours doesn't work this time. 

Happy Sundays all, hope you have relaxing ones planned xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Wow you go to work and come back to read so much positive news!

Perla hang in there. Did you get done first response tests?

Happybabycoming ivd never seen anyone with 100% so well done!! I was on bee pollen for ages also but stopped when I started ivf as clinic didn't want me on anything herbal!

Best of luck tomorrow with your transfer Bex x

Ljp64 if you read the leaflet in the clear  blue digital it should say that 2-3 weeks actually means 3-4. It's on it somewhere as I remember reading it last year. 

Mumtomonkey s line I think is positive so cling onto the positivity and test again in a day or two x

Csladene 19 follies - wow!

Congrats again Talisman, nioelle & dory it's super for ye girls xx

Afm 10dp3dt. My OTD is Friday but I think results I will see this week should give a good indication as I'll be over the 14 days from tomorrow. Still flight pulling and light AF cramps. Not sleeping, loads of night sweats and eating all around me. Positive I hope!


----------



## Perla

Hi smiling,
Not long for testing for you! I have very strong AF pains now! Feel like I could come on any moment.
Yes I already had first response too.
Xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Thanks smiling Angel and Bexswar!

I didn't stop my supplements during stimming, and also forgot to mention I have been taking some chinese herbs in tablet form from my acupuncturist. I think in general people from western medecine say no to all herbs and supplement because they don't have enough research about it. I did my research on google and am glad I followed my guy instincts! 

Forgot to mention also that I have been yoga every 2 days up until the day of ET. That probably helped reduce stress which I think can play a huge role in the body.

xxxxx


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

I've been following your progress while I'm waiting for FET and you are giving me such hope! 

Huge congrats to *Noelle*, *Ustoget*, *Mani*, *Dory* & *Talisman*!       Loving seeing all the  I'm sure there is someone else too! Sorry if I missed you!

*Perla* I'm sure it'll be a bfp when you test on otd! Hang in there!

  for *Ljp* that your little ones will still be there when you get your scan! *Little_Pea* I'm pleased you're still doing well!

*Calladene* So good to see you started tx again! Seems so quickly! I hope the time flies in for me too! Have spent the whole day painting our hall! Knackered now!

Skye


----------



## Perla

Ah thank you Skye I would be thrilled but not holding my breath x


----------



## Little_Pea

My first response digital says whatever the screen says you olus two weeks for official weeks x


----------



## joshie

Hi happybabycoming. I notice you have an acupuncturist? What is it they actually do? I'm thinking of getting one for my next cycle, anyone else used one and would they recommend? X


----------



## Little_Pea

night night cycle buddies I hope we have Lots more BFPs this week xxx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Line on frer a bit stronger today so v cautious BFP from me. Bit nervous to be excited yet. 
Still worried about the spotting but calling the nurses to give my official result at 9am so will hopefully get some advice/info from them. 
Good luck to anyone else testing today xx 
Ps I have been up since 3.40 - how on earth am I going to get through today?!


----------



## Perla

Hi mum to monkey, that's great news! Hope the line continues to get darker! I have also been waking up so early thinking about all of this! Xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Mumtomonkey that is great news!  I hope it keeps getting stronger with each test 

Perla have you tested again?  

Good morning ladies xx


----------



## Perla

Hi peppermint! Afraid so..... BFN again with first response so cannot see it changing. Feel gutted but have to pick myself up! Xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Thanks peppermint, I hope so too. Keep starting at it willing it to get darker but it's quite clear today so am more hopeful than I have been so far! 

Perla - thanks as well, sorry you haven't been sleeping either, it's crazy isn't it, I can't work out if it's the meds or just the general frazzled brain continuously processing ivf thoughts! Sorry to hear it was bfn, but it's not too late to change yet, you've got 48 hours till otd and a lot can change in that time. And you've not got AF either so that's a good sign! Xx


----------



## sonyab1983

Morning ladies...

Just a quick one as need to sort myself out.. Tested this morning and it was a bfn.. Gutted xx


----------



## Perla

Hi mum to, hope you coping with all of this ok on your own! 
Yes I guess so! I am sure the progynova tablets I am taking hold of the bleed of your period!? 
At least I am prepared for the worst now! 
So has your line for a bit darker? Xx


----------



## Perla

Oh no sonya, is today your test day? 
So so sorry! Know how you feel. Xxxx


----------



## Talisman

Morning ladies

Sonya & Perla im so sorry you got a bfn (Perla yours may still change) thinking of you both     

Mum to monkey congratulations..... a line is a line!  

Hi to everyone else, hope to 2wws are coping ok and good luck to anyone else having treatment/ec/et/scans x x x

Afm - did another first response and got another BFP     so happy i just need to ring the clinic and tell them! Still cant quite believe it as after our disaster of zero fertilisation in january i just thought we were lucky to get to ET but surely it wouldnt work for us..... we never ever get good luck.  Just hope my little embie sticks now.  
Still very bloated grrr x x x


----------



## Perla

Brilliant talisman you deserve that after your last cycle x


----------



## Talisman

Thank you Perla.  Really hope yours changes for the better xxx


----------



## Perla

Me too but cannot see. It! You never know! Congratulations to you though x


----------



## mumtomonkey

Talisman - amazing news, well done! This is your lucky cycle, believe it xx

Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Big big hugs xx 

Perla - I'm really sorry I don't know anything about the progynova - I'm on cyclogest and aspirin only. Praying for a good result for you on weds. 

AFM - called the clinic, they were reassuring and didn't seem overly concerned by my description of the spotting which I'm hoping has actually gone as haven't seen any in a few hours. They said if it comes back much stronger or redder then I can get a blood test done for 50 quid but for now I think I'll just stick with frer and make sure that line continues to darken. It looks much better in daylight than it did at 3.40 by the light of my bedside lamp! 
Am booked in for scan on 5th June when I'll hopefully by 7+3. Yikes!!!


----------



## Bexswar

Sorry if this is a repeat, seem to have misplaced my first attempt when looking uo sme acupuncture stuff online!

Talisman and mumtomonkey - awesome news about your bfp, woop woop!

Perla - I'm so sorry that the test is not yet showing up positive, hope you can treat yourself to something nice to help.

Sonya - so sorry about bfn, sending hugs x

Joshie - re acupuncture, a friend of mine who has had ivf twice recommended it. There is mixed evidence as to whether it can increase your chances but at the very least it helped to relax you. I am having 3 sessions in total....one at the start of stimming, one just before egg collection and one the day after transfer. On the second time I felt really groggy and one of the needles literally felt like an electric shock when it went in. After that, I did feel loads more energised (which I know might be psychological but it worked none the less).  It is a very personal decision as to how you do your ivf, I was personally intrigued by acupuncture and thought anything that wouldn't harm was worth a shot, especially as we are on the NHS this time, but have to fund it next time if it doesn't work. Hope that helps!!

Off for embryo transfer today at 1:45! 2 are early blastocysts, so they are reviewing and if they are still at an early stage this afternoon they'll put them both in! Otherwise, just the one...

Happy Mondays all xxx


----------



## Perla

Bex good luck for transfer it sounds like you have good embryos! 
Thank you also for your message! Pretty gutted at the moment xx


----------



## smiling angel

Perla honey so sorry you got a bfn again it's soul destroying honey and I totally know how you feel xx

Sonya I'm gutted for you. This journey that we go through is horrendous and I hope if you have the wil to do it again that you will reach your positive x

Bex best of luck with your transfer today exciting and testing times ahead 

Mumtomonkey so glad you are getting done reassurance. Hard to do I know but try and enjoy now xx

Afm Im copying these words from another post I wrote as it's exactly how I feel so I hope you all don't think I'm being lazy  I say these words  with great caution: I started testing on Friday at 7dp3dt and within 30 seconds very strong line, same again for the past few days and this morning a bfp again. Girls I'm not ungrateful just absolutely petrified. This is my 5th pregnancy and it's been horrendous having 3 chemicals and a m/c so please God this is my turn. I just called the clinic and even though my OTD isn't until Friday they were fantastic. They said the fact the lineups immediately appearing that it's a strong pregnancy. They have advised I go for inter lipids as soon as so I'm going to book that today. If you can send wishes my way that this stays I'd really appreciate it. I'm 39 inAugust so really want this to be our time xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Bex, thanks xx - really good luck for this afternoon, let us know when you're PUPO. Do you have any strong feelings about whether you'd like 1 or 2 or just happy to go with the recommendation? 

Smiling angel - this is really really exciting! Congratulations - I know you're understandably nervous but these strong lines at 7dp3dt are amazing -( mine are a little lazy). What are the inter lipids? You're a very positive person so I know you'll keep your chin up and this will be your time. Positive sticky thoughts and good wishes being sent your way xx


----------



## Ljp64

Morning ladies, 
*Mum to monkey and smiling angel *congratulations on your BFP. Sending you positive vibes for a great pregnancy. 
*Bex* good luck for your ET.
*Sonya* so sorry to hear you for a BFN. Hopefully if you decide to try again you'll get your BFP next time. Xxxx
*Perla* step away from the tests!!!! You might still get a BFP on OTD, fingers crossed for you. 
*little pea*ididnt understand your message about clear blue digital. What did yours say? I got a really dark line this morning, darker than it was on Friday and on OTD. So I know it's not a chemical pregnancy but I also read the HCG stays in your system for a long time after mc. This is doing me in!!! I'm currently trying to get enthusiastic about Homes under the Hammer!!!!!

Fingers crossed for loads more BFPs!!!

Lisa x


----------



## smiling angel

Thanks mumtomonkey the inter lipids are for my natural killer cells. It's one if the reasons I keep miscarrying so they help. Got my apt for tomorrow at 11 xx


----------



## Perla

Thanks Lisa, I am just going to test on Wednesday and that it is now! 
Xx


----------



## Rellie

Oh sonya, i am so sorry, i know that doesnt help! Is this your OTD. Hang on in there Perla you just never know

Smiling, you are my lipid buddy, lets hope this wonder stuff for our cells can kick ****! really chuffed for you...

Good luck Bex on ET

Start to believe Mumto!

I also do acupuncture and have on my last 2 cycles, one a miscarriage and one chemical. the first cycle i didnt and just a BFN, so i am too suspicious not to do it now, i also took bee pollen which i am sure helped 13 fertilise, like someone mentioned on an earlier post... Feeling slightly less sore today, fingers crossed for Wednesday! 

All the best to all i have missed xxx


----------



## Dory10

Sonya - I'm so sorry    wish there was something I could say...

Perla - Don't give up hope yet, sending you   for Wednesday.

mumtomonkey - yey for you  

smilingangel - I completely understand your feelings, you don't sound at all ungrateful just like a lady that understands how hard this journey is and how many hurdles we are still to face - sending you lots of  

Bex - Good luck for ET  

Rellie - Glad you feeling a bit less sore today  

Lisa - I'm also getting a little addicted to homes under the hammer and other such programmes, I'm now watching first time on the front line - smiling at lots of drunk people as the police chase them around at a carnival somewhere!

Talisman -  

Skye - Thank you love, how are you getting on?

Peppermint - Hoping you are doing ok today.

Joshie - I've not done acupuncture but have used fertility yoga and would highly recommend it, I got a book from Amazon which is fab and has a section on IVF, I can post the details if you're interested?


Hi to everyone else  

Afm -  Rang the clinic this morning so think it is sinking in a bit more but completely am also still nervous.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Good day ladies,

*Joshie*- I met my acupuncturist at the local hospital's pain management clinic when I was referred there for chronic pelvic pain following an operation to remove a cyst on my tube, which resulted in them removing the whole tube and seemingly infecting me with something unknown. I spent 3 years in pain, docs just kept giving me antibiotics, and finally a good year of acupuncture is what helped me so I swear by it! It is difficult to grasp some of their principles but they tend to treat you as a whole, not just individual parts of your body, and in laymans terms I think the real benefits for ivf and fertility are increasing blood flow to the uterus. There are several studies that show that it can increase chances of ivf success by 40%, and this is acknowledged by many western doctors. 
I am really lucky as a regular patient who met him on the nhs, I get my sessions for 20 quid as long as I don't mind having a student watching. The best is to go once a week in the 3 months leading up to ivf, and then just before and just after ET. I've noticed Zita West trained acupuncturists charge 100's, and I don't know where you live, but if it is near London or anywhere else that has acupuncture degrees in their universities you can normally arrange to be seen by top doctors for very little as long as you agree to having students around!

*Sonja-* So saddened to read about your BFN. All that build up and then this. It sucks. Do you have any frosties?

*Perla*- Kind of gutted for you but like the others think you should hang in there for a few more days. OTD's are there for a reason! Praying for you.

*MumtoMonkey*- Yay, so glad your line is getting darker. Official congrats on your BFP!!!!

*Bexswar*- Best of luck for your ET today. Fingers crossed for you.

*Lisa-* Sounds to me like you really do have a real and true BFP, woo hoo too you and enjoy it!!!

*Smiling Angel*- Big congratulations and of course with your history you are bound to feel aprehensive. I've had one BFP and m/c and think that I would feel the same if I was lucky enough to get a BFP this time around. The great thing is that you have detected the cause, and you are doing your inter-lipids thing, which I don't know much about but imagine will tell those killer cells where to go loud and clear. This is your time girl, enjoy it too!!!

Catch up with you all later.

Hugs XXXXX


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi *Dory*,

Glad it is sinking in now, you'd better believe it!!

Re the fertility yoga particularly for ivf, sounds amazing. I've turned into a bit of a yoga fanatic and found it impossible to find any good info re ivf. I ended up continuing doing normal yoga until the morning of my ET, I just was careful not to do too many deep twists to avoid twisting the enlarged ovaries. I know it is a bit late, but I'm really interested in what the book says about ivf.

I also find it mad that you have to give up yoga completely for the 1st 3 months of pregnancy, so if that book says otherwise or has specific poses that are ok to do at that stage, would also love to know about it, if you have time to post some of it would be great!

Have a lovely day XX


----------



## Perla

Thanks happy baby coming!! I know I should have just waited but I was worried about testing Wednesday and it being negative! To go to work after that being a hairdresser and having to put a brave face on would be almost impossible especially as people ask annoyingly about babies.
I will test on Wednesday but at the moment I have awful period pain so thinking that that is coming xx


----------



## sonyab1983

Thanks ladies..

I'm absolutely broken right now, and it's the end of the road for us, no frosties and certainly couldn't afford to pay for it..

Wishing all of you all the luck in the world, sending big


----------



## Perla

So sorry to hear that sonya xx


----------



## noelle80

Just a quick one to say I am so sorry sonya... I thought you had a bfp a few days ago, I can't imagine how devastated you must feel


----------



## smiling angel

So sorry Sonya I'm devastated for you x

Perla hope you will be ok it's shuts having to go back to work in your job I'm lucky I can close my office door. Can you take done time off? You are still not at your OTD yet though


----------



## smiling angel

Thanks relie yes I really believe in these non approved by the Irish medicines board inter lipids. For me it was great to get answers on why I was miscarrying. I'm booked in tomorrow again and I'll enjoy it believe me!

Happy baby I believe in everything that makes you more relaxed. I'm listening to loads of Zita, I go to hypnofertility which I swear by and I had acupuncture on day 6 around implantation and I'm going back this week. 

Thanks  for sending the positivity Dory I can feel it now here so thank you xxx


----------



## Perla

Smiling I wish I had a job like that at times like these! I have already had over a week off for egg collection etc! If I am really not up for going in I won't though! No sick pay though which just adds to the suffering!!


----------



## Happybabycoming

Oh Sonja I am so sad for you:-( Big   for you. XX


Smiling Angel - Hypnosis is something I've never tried, great to hear it works well for you X

Perla- I know how it is having a job where holiday/sick/ maternity pay just doesn't exist, and those cheeky customers going on about pregnancy must be a nightmare! If I were you I would tell them straight 'NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS', then smile or laugh sweetly. Good luck with going back to work X


----------



## Perla

Ah thanks! I have actually more or less said that recently! X


----------



## Dory10

Anna - I love yoga too - this is the ISBN for the book 978-1-936303-32-8  It says that after 3 days rest following ET you can do any of the postures for the 2nd half of the cycle as long as you're comfortable and have approval from your doctor.  I've been a bit afraid of doing anything really since ET but have been doing the adjusted legs up the wall pose and have found it very relaxing.  I spoke to my yoga teacher this morning (who knows about our journey so far), she's advised me to wait for 2 weeks and see how I feel and ring her again.  She said to continue with relaxation and meditation but take it easy given my history and the fact that my ovaries will still be enlarged from the treatment.

Sending   and   to everyone.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Talisman

I knew it mumtomonkey....congrats again   

Sonya im so sorry to hear this i totally understand as we would not be able to fund a cycle either     

Bex good luck for et x

Smiling angel    

Dory  

Hi everyone else xxx

I rang the clinic and my scan is booked for 2 june and i should b about 7 wks by then


----------



## Happybabycoming

Thanks Dory I'm going to order that! x


----------



## ustoget

Hey all,
Sorry Sonja.. Can't imagine how u feel :-(

Congrats talisman, and everyone else with there BFP

Sorry for not many personally but I'm abit worried abit about stopping cyclogest . My clinic (oxford) told me to stop after my BFP. I see most clinics tell u to keep taken til 12 weeks but they are very sure there is no proof that it helps as our bodies should now be taking over making the progestirone itself!
I had some left so have cut down to one a day but run out t'mo.

Has anyone else stopped after BFP?
Any advice would be great.


----------



## Rellie

I have sooo many of those ustoget, can you not tell them it makes you really uncomfortable to stop, proof or not aside?? failing that ask your doctor to see if will prescribe??

My clinic says 12 weeks, and if it was to distress you to stop surely they will have to give you more..

Good luck

x


----------



## Talisman

Hi ustoget
Ive been  told to use them for another month.... so up to 7wk scan. Try your gp. Xx


----------



## ustoget

They basically said I could buy them if I feel uncomfortable, I really just wanna do what they said as so far its worked and they do have one of the best stats there so they can't be wrong, can't they ? Just weird how its different from other clinics.

Plan was to go to gp but first app is now Friday.. Crazy!
So I Went and got a blood test today from the nurse and asked her to do both progestrone and hsg levels but to be honest the nurse wasn't sure which ones to do and I said the clinic wanted it so not sure what to do when I get the results lol

I'll be happy to stop if others here have ??


----------



## noelle80

Ustoget I've been told to continue for another 5 weeks. The clinic gave me a private rx for them but I went to my gp this morning and told him I'd been advised to continue with them and he wrote me an nhs rx for them. Personally if they aren't going to do any actual harm I'd rather continue with them, just in case they do help.


----------



## Perla

Bit of a confession, I had my test date wrong it is Thursday this week x


----------



## Bexswar

Perla - a lot can happen in 3 days, keeping everything crossed for you x 

Smiling angel - congrats on the BFP  

Think my cyclogest is only for 15 days too, but if we get the result we want I'll see if the gp will prescribe them...

Transfer complete! Bloody hell, i found it quite nerve racking. There were 2 early blastocysts so they put them both back in, let's hope one or both work!!! The other 3 are being monitored and they'll let us know tomorrow if they're good enough for frosties.  

Sharry - can you put my ET as 12th May and OTD as 23rd May. (Stim day was 23rd April as well, not 28th, sorry if that's my mistake!)

11 days and counting!!!!
Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Perla- that's great that I have another day, means u must of tested way to early!!?

Bex- good luck in your 2 week wait 

Interesting what someone just said on another group, she think that u only need to keeping taking cyclogest if u do a Frozer egg transfer... How does that match everyone here?
Lots of them have stopped after BFP so maybe it's not so bad!!
I feel superstitious that I want to do what they say and not go against it ahhh what to do, can't get results til frid and have been on half since Friday so may just see what happens til then... The worrying never ends lol


----------



## Fallon123

Hi Ustoget,

I was told to stop the cyclogest as my body should support the pregnancy by itself now..... I kind of weaned myself off by only using one a day for the last 4 days (was on 2/day previously) It feels strange though! X


----------



## Dory10

Ustogest - Both on my last cycle and this cycle I found ladies who have been told to stop cyclogest from anywhere from OTD to 12 weeks of pregnancy and everywhere in between.  Last time my protocol said to take up to 12 weeks and this time it said up to 10 weeks and that's at the same clinic, also I've only been on one pessary a day from the start.

Perla - Thursday - so you were very early with testing, sending  

Bexswar -   Glad your ET went well, sending   to you.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Perla

Hi dory! Think yesterday was but would you not think something would show on the first response I did today? Xx


----------



## ustoget

Hi Fallon,
That makes me feel better, we were the same OTD weren't we?
That's what I was told  I think coming off it anytime will be worrying really!!!

Dory- yeah when I google the question it's been an ongoing question for years.


----------



## Dory10

Perla - Not necessarily, last cycle I waited til OTD (18 days post EC) and the line was so feint on the test, I went out got a digital and tested again the next morning and it came up positive.  Try and hold off until Thursday if you can, how many days past EC will that be?

Dory
xxx


----------



## Perla

Ok dory thank you! How about the period pain though? I am worried it's all the progesterone holding it off! I am on crinone gel and  also progynova tablets xx


----------



## Bexswar

Ustoget - haha to the beaver, predictive texts always make me smile!!!

Quick question...any views on caffeine during 2ww? Best avoided completely or will a daily diet coke do no harm Any thoughts appreciated...


----------



## Dory10

Perla - Period pain could mean it's on its way or an early pregnancy sign - I've had it both times and not known either way until I tested.  Progesterone can delay a bleed but won't hold it off completely, you can do it only 3 more sleeps  

Bex - Not sure how much caffeine is in a can but my clinic said no more than 200mg a day which is about 3 cups/2mugs of coffee or 6 cups/4 mugs  of tea.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi Bex, there's 40mg in a can of drink. If you google government advice on caffeine you get a list of how much caffeine is in chocolate, coffee tea and soft drinks. The ill it is 200 mg a day. 
Perla, hang on in there, hopefully you'll get a nice surprise on Thursday.


----------



## Talisman

Congrats on being pupo with twins bexs!! My consultant told me avoid caffiene completely. 

Perla....i think you tested way too early....hope it changes for you x

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Perla

Thanks Lisa and Dory xx

Thank you also talisman! I would be over the moon xxxx


----------



## ustoget

Bex I would avoid it and have done.. To be honest caffeine aside diet coke has aspartame in it which apparently kills your immune system. I found this out a couple of months ago and stopped.. Used to have 2 cans a day and still miss it. U need your body to be as healthy as poss right now


----------



## Loopy Chicken

Perla - have fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## smiling angel

Please God Perla xx I also have AF pains and it does worry you but they are nothing as painful as what I normally have and not often. It's the most common symptom x

Ustogest I've to stay on prog for another 6 weeks but I've a history of m/c

Id avoid caffeine if at all possible bex. Most I'm having is one tea per day. I actually gave up coffee (my fav thing ever) in Feb 2013 in my quest for pregnancy! Doubt it makes that much difference but maybe no more than one cup per day? Glad your ET went well. 

Jaqstar hope you ok honey x


----------



## elmo283

Morning all

Bexswar - welcome to 2WW. Good luck to your embies too. I am limiting myself to 2 mugs of coffee. May reduce that  to one then none but cutting out completely immediately would bring on withdrawal headache which would be agony (tried before). There is so much conflicting advice but I always go by the adage 'everything in moderation'. I do agree with the argument for aspartame though. I get migraines if I have artificial sweeteners. 

Perks - I hope things turn around for you. I think someone has used this before on here and I told this to my husband when his parents were not well. 'It will be ok in the end, if it's not ok, it's not the end.' Music is my saving grace at this time and it can say so much. Hang in there.

AFM - 2dp3dt and I didn't think I would get even this far on Saturday. I ended up taking this week off and it is nice to have a bit of space. A few issues cropped up at work but was able to sort them promptly and get them off the radar. Feeling ok otherwise but it is early days. Swollen belly, even the leggings are chafing! Never quite sure what to wear!

Have a good day all.
Xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Morning ladies

LJP - whatever the window on your digital response  says - you add two weeks for your official weeks.

So if the window says 2-3 then you are 4-5, also remember everyone's HCG is different and can be from 18 to 10000 so a lower HCG will show less weeks on the digital. Try not to worry. Fingers crossed for friday.

Sonya - big hugs you BFP went to BFN - was that a chemical?

Smiling angel -
Congratulations and lots of positive thoughts for you

Mum to monkey - wooh congratulations

Perla - glad you have an extra few days xx

Cyclogest - my clinic prescribes it till 12 weeks. Its only about 25 quid for a box of 15 so well worth it. I had spotting so had my progesterone checked at 5 weeks and it was 87,2 they like it above 100 so I'm now on gestone injections also

7 days till scan eek 

All the bleeding and spotting has stopped since Saturday

Xx


----------



## Talisman

Littlepea i  cant  believe your scan is in 7days thats gone fast (not for u i expect). Good luck. 

Afm im on 600mg of progesterone pessaries 3x200mg and have really suffered with bloatedness trapped wing and pain+++ lactulose helps abit....had another bout of bad pain at 6am this morning and was in agony for about 45 mins until i passed alot of wing (sorry tmi).... also feel like ive got a tight belt around my ribcage...is anyone else getting bad pain?

Morning elmo and anyone else on this morning xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

yey little pea with the nausea, as unpleasant as it is, it's such a good sign that everything is progressing as it should. 

I'm a bit nervous again this morning as after having 1.5 days with NO spotting at all, I got up this morning and suddenly there was bright red spotting.  I would still call it spotting rather than AF, as such a small amount and only when I wipe but it obviously is the last thing you want to see. Had it for about an hour, during which time I did my cyclogest and now it's stopped again. 

I wasn't going to do a test today - was going to leave it a couple of days, so did my first morning wee without poas.... then after the spotting started, I decided I HAD to do a test to see if it was chemical - by this point I'd already had 2 glasses of water, so hcg would be diluted. It's still a positive test - 2 lines, not massively strong but no holding up to the light needed. 

I'm a bit freaked out that I might be about to have a chemical preg/early miscarriage (is there a difference, not sure?) and I'm so sad that my DH is in Singapore till saturday, because I really would appreciate his support at the moment. 

But anyway, I think I'll leave it a couple of days, see how this spotting progresses and then maybe go and get the blood tests done at my clinic. 

Sorry for me post - hope the rest of you are doing well? It's gone a bit quiet on here xx


----------



## Perla

Hi everyone I am holding off testing now! Really hope it could change to a BFP XX


----------



## Ljp64

Morning ladies, 
*Little pea* it all sounds very promising, your symptoms sound great! Thanks for the advice on clear blue. I'm still showing 2-3 weeks but on the normal one my line gets darker every time I test. WTH??
*Mumtomonkey* try no to worry. I was told that with a chemical you would stop getting a positive result. A chemical is a very early miscarriage where the embryo implants and then a sack doesn't form. You would get an early positive and then a negative with bleeding. So it doesn't sounds like that. Spotting is really common, believe you me I've spend hours researching this!!
*Talisman* did you try the peppermint cordial for the trapped wind? I found it really helpful! Also getting on all fours with your bum in the air rocking backwards and forwards shifts if!!! I recommend you do that in a room on your own!!!!

AFM I'm still off work and going stir crazy. I'm not allowed to go back while I'm "actively bleeding" or until I've had my scan. I rang the clinic yesterday and once again they said I have to wait it out. I'm trying to be positive but with no symptoms and the bleeding I feel I must have miscarried. I just want to know now. I've started researching clinics for my next go. Did any of you ladies have array CGH? It looks like that massively increases chances of success.

Right. I'm going to go and veg at my sisters,
Have a good day,

Lisa x


----------



## noelle80

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been posting much, I didn't mean to just get my bfp then disappear off the thread but I've just realised how much I have to do before the removal men come on Thursday. Dh isn't back till tomorrow eve so need to get most of it done myself. I had been rubbish over the tww cos I wasn't sleeping well so was too tired to do much during the day, now I'm frustrated cos there's loads I want to do and I've got my energy back, but I'm scared of doing too much!

Anyway, just wanted to day I'm still reading and rooting for you all.

Congratulations to the recent bfps, talisman, ustoget, mumtomonkey, smiling angel, dory, and so sorry for the bfns 

Good luck to those testing soon perla, jacstarr, Mandy 

Yay to the newly pupo ladies Elmo, bexwar, Katie, Anna, hope you survive the tww better than some of us! 

Trigger & rellie good luck for et today & tomorrow 

Little pea & Lisa hoping everything goes well for both if you. I've not had any spotting so far but I am still on knicker watch and sometimes convince myself there is some pink! 

All the best to everyone I haven't mentioned, I will probably not be on very often for the next week or so bit hope to join some of you in the early scans or pregnancy threads soon, are all the bfp ladies due in Jan? I'm jan 14th xxx


----------



## Talisman

Ljp that made me laugh about being on my own in a room rocking on all fours lol....i am going to buy some peppermint cordial this afternoon ....defo. hope your bleeding stops xx

Mumtomonkey it all sounds very positive for u despite the spotting x

Noelle i hope your move goes well stay in touch.x

Hi perla my fingers r still crossed for u x


----------



## Peppermint76

Noelle good luck with your move hun I hope it goes well! Xx

Dory I'm good thanks, just counting down the days to fri when they thaw my embies and fingers crossed one will be put back  I hope your resting up 

I hope you are all doing well and I'll catch up soon xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Anyone know how to calm down a psyco pregnancy test lady? I've done 7 since Friday!!! Given my history im so scared of losing little baby / babies that I keep testing to make sure it's there. Still getting bfp's and OTD is fri but clinic have even booked my scan for June 5th as they think my tests are showing a strong pregnancy as they've been positive since 8dp3st. Today is 12dp3dt so am delighted I've made it 15 days and am officially 4 weeks preggers. Just seriously need to calm down from testing though so any advice greatfully accepted xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Smiling - how many did you have transferred? Maybe it's a multiple.

Xx


----------



## Talisman

Smiling angel... dont buy any tests!!!!! I had 3 in the house and ive used them all so im not buying aymore (unless i was to bleed). Xxx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi girls,

I always think the 2ww will be the easy part but OOOOh Myyy Goooddd it is only 3dp5dt and I am pulling my hair out!!!Damn! I found some info on ivfconnections.com which says the earliest you can start testing is 4dp5dt, sounds ridiculously early but I might start doing that because I am losing the plot here!

I hope you are all having a great day.

Much love XXXXXXXX

/links


----------



## Trigger38

Hi everyone, ET complete! 3 made it to day 5, 2 early blasts transferred today and the other will be given another 24 hours to see if suitable to freeze. Tired now but feeling positive. Got my pre and post transfer acupuncture done too.


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Hey everyone
I'm still here too  we're in Greece at the moment so not managing to catch up on the news.
Congrats on the BFPs   x
Looking forward to more from those testing xx


----------



## Perla

Hi Trigger, That great. Now the wait for you.

Home made... hope youre having a lovely holiday there. So my test day is Thursday. As i told you I tested Sunday and Monday once with clearblue digital then the next day first response and both BFN so pretty gutted. 
For about a week now I have had period pain but that has gone a bit now. I am tired and have felt sick on and off. No spotting. Just confused and kind of dreading testing now as scared it will still be BFN xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Well done *Trigger *on your transfer of 2 blasts today, and welcome to the 2ww, I've been in it 3 days and losing it already!

*HomemadeHetty*- Wow you are in Greece how cool is that, wish I was there too!
*
Perla-* The good thing is the pains have eased up, and has your normal period date passed already?  for you!


----------



## Perla

Hi Happy baby coming.
My last period was the 11th April. My cycles are between 30 and 34 days normally so would be due on about now. God knows what will happen. I feel stressed out with it all x


----------



## Trigger38

Sharry can you add me to front page. Ivf cycle, Stims started 24 April, EC  8 May, transfer 13 may. Test date 24 may


----------



## Bexswar

Hey all, 
Really helpful to hear advice for 2ww. Will try not to freak out at any spotting and avoid having any tests in the house until OTD, I know what I'm like! 

Perla - only 3 days to go, and then you'll know. Really hope it's a positive one for you but if not make sure you have lots of support around you and people to make you feel good.

Peppermint - best of luck for your frozen embryo transfer

Trigger - congrats on ET. You are very similar to us...we had 2 early blastocysts transferred on Monday, keeping sane for next 10 days is a total priority!

Got a call from the embryologist today to say that none of our remaining 3 embies made the grade for freezing  Felt disappointed but I guess I just have to focus on the 2 I've got for the mo and take one step at a time! Back to work tomorrow (eek)

Positive thoughts to all xxx


----------



## Perla

Hi Bex, Thank you. We also had none to freeze and felt quite gutted but hopefully you wont need them x


----------



## smiling angel

Hi little pea I had 2 transferred (6 & 7 cell) so you never know! Now that would be amazing our family complete in one go x

Still thinking iof you Perla and hoping for that change x

Bex try not to be too disappointed as it only takes one! Same happened me so I've two on board and that's it

Trigge hope those embies are going to snuggle in nice and cosy xx

Happy baby that founds very early. I'm not one to talk but I am one to recommend not doing what I do and testing early as it drives you nuts also!

Thanks for the advice talisman I'm not going to buy anymore and am going to try and hold out till Friday and do my last one (I'll be 15dp3dt) and I think that if I'm still positive I'll relax a good bit more then

Hope hols are good home made

Hugs and kisses all xx


----------



## Mani80

Hi ladies

Sorry I have not really been posting recently have been so busy at work and by the time I get home and cook dinner I am totally pooped!

Have been popping my head in though to see how you are all getting on.
Congrats to all the bfp's since my last post.
Sorry to hear that some of you have not been successful this cycle and wish you all the best for the future.
For all those waiting to test best of luck and I definately suggest holding off until at least day before otd at the earliest!
To the rest of you ladies all the best in ec and et!

I am now 5 weeks and 5 days pregnant I think. I am however suffering from this intense tight band like feeling over my stomach and ribs seems to get worse towards the end of the day, not sure if this is a symptom from the cyclogest as I am soo bloated and look about 5 months gone already!!

Xx


----------



## Jacstarr

Hi ladies 

Sorry I've not been around for a while, to be honest I've been feeling pretty rubbish and miserable and it's silly really cos nothings actually happened really! I started spotting on Friday which got heavier and by Sunday I just thought this is it, AF has arrived. Then it stopped but I got it into my head that it's not worked, surely it's too heavy for implantation bleeding and I've been little miss negative shoes and haven't been able to pick myself up. Silly cos I couldve just come on here and I know you lovelies would've made me feel better! Yesterday really bad AF pain started and it's still here today but I've given myself a massive kick up the backside and told myself to stop being negative, theres still a chance everything's ok. Still going to do an earlyish test on Thurs as that's when AF is due if she doesn't arrive in next few days (thurs is 2weeks from ET), and then OTD is Sunday which I'll still do whatever Thursday brings. I've put my lucky fluffy socks back on anyways, they worked for ET and EC so they can go bloody work again!

Soooooo back to you guys!
So many  Such brilliant news!!!!!!

*Talisman, Smiling Angel, Mumtomonkey, Dory, Ustoget* - Huge congrats!!! Amazing news!!!  I so hope I've not missed anyone, if I have huge congrats!!

*Perla* sweetie, I know exactly where you're coming from, every time I go to the loo I expect to see something there, it's awful isn't it. I hope our bods are just being evil and throwing horrible fake periodness at us and we get a lovely surprise on test date. Lots of luck, will be thinking about u on thurs 

Lots of love to everyone, thinking of you all, sorry I've not done personals for all, again I need to have a massive catchup!
Let's have more  and  !!!!

Jac xxx


----------



## Perla

Hi jac that's funny I went through the same feeling rubbish about the same time as you are.
I feel better now and just trying to think positive although I can't get the BFN out of my head! Test date is Thursday but may leave it until Saturday so then do not have to go to work xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Perla your symptoms are sounding more promising, good luck hun  

Jac I hope your fluffy socks work for you   

Bex I'm sorry you had none to freeze but I hope your two embryos both take   

Trigger congrats on being PUPO and good luck for your last one I hope you are able to freeze it 

Happybabycoming good luck for when you start testing 

Lisa I hope you are holding up, still keeping everything crossed for your scan Friday   

Hi little pea, smiling angel, Mumtomonkey, talisman, Ustoget, dory, Noelle, mani,Mariemarsh, loopy chicken and all you  ladies   I hope you are all getting on well? Xx


----------



## Perla

Thanks peppermint, I really do help so! 
Just so want to know now xx


----------



## Talisman

Ljp just thought i would let you know i bought some peppermint cordial today....how much do you suggest i drink per day please? Xx


----------



## Mrst83

Hello all

Hope everyones taking Care of themselves. 

Sharry can you add my EC please..10th may
Had scan today lots of follies about 30 odd altogether , having another scan friday and ec Monday!!  Eeek


----------



## smiling angel

I agree happy baby about mrs t! A mother scan quite appropriate with 30 follies! I'm wide awake again. Zita had me unconscious at 11.45 and now wide awake. Will stay awake for a couple of hours and hopefully tire myself out!


----------



## Rellie

Found this, it may be helpful to those 5 day transfers, and for those, 2,3 or 4 transfers just add the days accordingly i guess...

It is not an excuse to test early ladies!! hehe, but it was on good website, and i am going to pin it up for visulisation WHEN ET happens this afternoon.. Fingers crossed     

DAY 0  -  Egg Transfer (Day 5)
DAY 1  -  The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell
DAY 2  -  The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus
DAY 3  -  The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining beginning implantation
DAY 4  -  Implantation continues
DAY 5  -  Implantation is complete, the cell that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop
DAY 6  -  Human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) starts to enter the blood stream
DAY 7  -  Fetal development continues and HCG continues to be secreted
DAY 8  -  Fetal development continues and HCG continues to be secreted
DAY 9  -  Levels of HCG are now high enough to be detected in pregnancy

I bet this is not the case for everyone, but it will give a good guideline

x


----------



## smiling angel

Yippee I didn't test this morning!!!!!! Am trusting in all the Angels, saints and positive mental attitudes out there that this is working and I'm still saying my mantra "this is working I am pregnant'. Next test will be Friday on my Otd and then I'm not doing them anymore! Strong words from the psycho pregnancy test lady!


----------



## Perla

Welldone! I also have not tested this morning! My otd is tomorrow! Feeling nervous! Tested Sunday and Monday which were both BFN so that was upsetting x


----------



## Peppermint76

Well done ladies!  Perla will you test tomorrow or are you going to wait till the weekend?


----------



## Perla

Hi peppermint! I am going to try to wait until Saturday!? 
Not sure I could get on with the day if it is a bfn! Is it too early to be feeling a bit sick? X


----------



## Peppermint76

I was occasionally feeling sick and tired in the 2ww with my DD   you have more will power than me, but I totally understand about not going to work after a negative result (Fingerscrossed it will be positive)


----------



## Perla

Thanks peppermint! Yes would be too hard to be all chatty and nice! I feel nervous and dreading it if it's a BFN x


----------



## Ljp64

Morning ladies, 
*Talisman* I had one mug of if with hot water before bed and whenever I felt the pains. It sorted me right out!!

Lisa x


----------



## Trigger38

Unfortunately my final embie wasn't good enough to freeze   focusing on the 2 I do have inside me though and hoping they are snuggling down nicely


----------



## elmo283

Morning all

Trigger - welcome to 2WW. Sounds like a few of us have two on board. No frosties for me either and I feel lucky to have the two I have. 

I was awake at 530 this morning! Not sure why. Did manage to get back to sleep thankfully. Did not help that DH had not come to bed and chose that time to come upstairs! He is very good at falling asleep on the sofa!!! 

Have a good day all.
Xxx


----------



## Love London

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to let you know that I am reading all your posts! I'm sorry for not posting much here but I find myself on the 2ww quite a lot *smiling angel* can confirm that!   but also posting of the DE feed. I seem to be all over the place 

I'm so excited for the BFPs, 
To those on the 2ww, its a difficult phase! but fingers crossed for the BFP test   I tested on 7th day and got BFN but now holding out for OTD 17/05. So nervous!

And my heart goes out to the BFNs , its hard to accept, but I hope you all take care and be kind to yourselves. xx 

I am sorry for not being a regular poster!

xxx


----------



## MarieMarsh

Hi guys, 
Sorry havent been on for a while again, had a great birthday weekend..... So playing catch up really...

*Perla* I do hope you tested too early and you end up getting a BFP 
*LoveLondon* You tested too early too  I also hope yours was incorrect too and you get a BFP 
*Trigger & Elmo* All the best for the 2ww, sorry to hear you have no frosties but hopefully you wont need them anyway!!! 
*Jacstarr* I think a lot of people bleed inearly stages of pregnancy so I dont think you have nothing to worry about, if you get it again though I would try and get in for an earlier scan... 
*Peppermint* Im getting on well still dont feel real yet.. Roll on next Thursday when i can hear my babys heartbeat.. x x x 
*Mani80* I am 6weeks today and like you look 5 months pregnant!! I have a wedding Saturday and everything has turned to lycra on me!!! and everything feels so uncomfortable... Can I wear my onesie to a wedding?? x 
*Littlepea* Im on cyclogest till 12 weeks too I get mine on NHS prescription from my doctors £8.05 then free once I officially become pregnant (under the doctors). Im due on the 6th Jan x x 
*smilingangel* I have just read your signature!!! Wow you have been through it!! Hope you finally get a BFP and it stays BFP!! x x 

Its weird as I done several pregnancy tests (and still doing them) and just waiting till my scan next Thursday, then I get signed back to my doctors then I am pregnant... will it sink in then


----------



## smiling angel

Thanks Mariemarsh. I'm actually feeling a lot better now as I went and got a blood test done this morning just to put my mind at ease and my HCG is 625 (it should be between 5-426) so I'm just delighted and I now feel pregnant. On my last pregnancy that I lost at 6 weeks I was only 350 so I think this is good. Next bloods on Friday and last test on Friday and that's me - I will happily try and relax then.


----------



## Dory10

Perla -Well done on stepping away from the poas today, hang in there  

Marie - Not long until your scan now, then it will sink in a bit more for you.

Lovelondon -   for Saturday.

Smiling - Really glad your blood test is showing some lovely high HCG  

Trigger - Fingers crossed and lots of   for your 2 little embies.

Rellie - How have you got on today?

Jac, Peppermint, Elmo, Mrst, Talisman, Bex and ervyone else - sending lots of   and  

Afm - Feeling a bit emotional and still in denial even though I told work today.  Even though it is super early but all my new classroom furniture has been delivered and I can't move it and rearrange everything plus they know about my history and realize I'm going to take things easy and not stay so late in the evenings - hence why I'm home now  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Talisman

Thanks ljp for the peppermint advice xx

Sorry for no personals today but it was my first day back at work today after 2weeks off
I had hundreds of emails which took me until 2pm!! Just home now and im knackered...got to feed my horse and walk my dogs them im out at friends for chinese tonight....will catch up with everything tomoro nite hope you are all feeling ok 

Xxxx


----------



## Rellie

Sorry no personals, i just feel i need a bit of release...

I get to the clinic at 3.10 for my appointment at 3.30, noone saw me till 4, which i had to have a scan first. The scan lady had to actually do it twice as she said there was fluid around my ovaries and pelvis, and could see why i was uncomfortable and went and got the doctor..... So i was worried at this point. The doctor took us into another room... (this is the shortened version by the way!) She advised us to freeze, as my ovaries were huge! (her words) and my risk is high. I was devastated and just burst out in tears.... she sort of then changed her tune and said, if we must go ahead, she would only transfer one, 2 as planned is not worth the risk. But still in her oppinion she would wait.

I tried to put together in my head the cost of lost lipid transfusion and steroids ive had, the scratch, the weeks of drugs, and make a decision there and then.... as surely this is more expense to start again, all be it, not stims. She informed me then we had 6 good blasts so she could freeze them all and 3 more they were watching. 

Anyway the long and short of it is i went ahead, with one, i feel somewhere along the line they just wanted to get home!. And now i am stressed to death i will get sick! So what should be really happy has turned into really $hit.... The blast they transferred had already started to hatch and they say it was top quality, but i cant help think ive really done the wrong thing.... i really need to sort myself out as i knew this drama or a drama of sorts was going to happen the way i was feeling. And they did warn me. DP thinks she was just doing her risk assesment and letting me know if i get OHSS and get pregnant they have to tell me the risks. BUt i wanted it to be a happy time, and 2 embies in there!... I know i sound like a spoilt brat now. Just feel stupid, that i may have been stupid....

Arrrggggggggg xx


----------



## elmo283

Rellie - sorry about your experience. I hear your pain. I don't know if there are more hormones floating round your system with 2 rather than 1 to make things worse. Perhaps you could ask in the future when you have a bit of distance. Every setback or change to what we expect can completely floor us so allow yourself to feel what you feel. We are all here to support you as is your DP. Take it easy this evening and good luck. Congratulations on being PUPO!  

Xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Poor Rellie. You had a great blastie put in so don't be worried. Best thing is to relax and think if your blastie embedding and sticking there. If you have Zita west 2ww relaxation it's good to relax or there are other ones that can help. I know for me I really needed something to help me relax and I'm still doing it every day. 

Dory you were probably right to tell staff at least then you won't be expected to do heavy stuff. I even feel like people in the shops should be carrying out my bags! I carried a bale if briquettes today which was stupid and now I regret it so won't be doing they again!


----------



## Rellie

Thanks girls, just need to get a grip!

Will be a bit more personal tomorrow, tomorrow is another day and i have 1 embie on board and need to look after it, and me! Its done now...

Wishing you all well though.. Note to self rellie, get a grip! its all done now!   what will be will be..xx


----------



## Mrst83

*rellie* take care hunny look after yourself.... I feel the same about 2et. We both really want to transfer two. I had to try and explain to my befst friend the other day why we wanted to transfer two. She's got a fiver year old but was very lucky to catch with her as she had not gone down the fertility route but had not been using anything for about ten years. She's since found out she can't have any more or if she does may be health implications for the baby. I felt like she was making out I was being greedy and a brat or maybe it's just her situation. In seriously going to go with embyrologist though and take their advice.

I've not lifted anything since I started meds, good excuse to be lazy! I've had to take heatpack to work so I've sat at my desk drinking peppermint tea and been quite comfortable 
Just noticed I posted my ec was 10th...type error sorry it's going to be Monday 19th. I'm actually really scared and now I feel bad as above mentioned friend bought ne a lovely new nightie to take in hospital.


----------



## Bexswar

Evening all! Day one back at work for me today...got lots of people asking how I was but luckily managed to avoid details of why I'd been off by quickly changing the conversation. A few people know, but not as many as know I've been off! I actually found it quite helpful to be back at work as it made me think about something other than those little blastocysts and whether they are implanting! 

Rellie - what a difficult position you were in today, and having to make such a brave decision in such a pressured situation. I agree that the drs were probably covering their backs, but either way whatever you felt was the right thing to do is the right thing to do. There is far more to fertility than science, and by giving that little embie a chance now could be the best decision you've ever made. I am keeping everything crossed. I would have done the same. 

Got to fly now but hi to all. 
Laters xxx


----------



## Perla

Hi rellie so sorry to hear that! Glad you have good quality embryos though!

So my otd is tomorrow and got in from work and did a test tonight it was BFN so guessing that means it's over for me! Feel gutted but will test I the morning. I really feel like my period is coming now too! Looks like I will be on here a lot more in the months to come x


----------



## Peppermint76

Oh perla I am so sorry hun sending you huge hugs xxx


----------



## Perla

Thank you


----------



## Jacstarr

Perla xxx
My period came today one day earlier than due  
I'm due to test Sunday but I really don't think there's any point. Ringing the clinic 2moro to ask if I should stop the pessaries. They may say carry on til Sunday 'just in case' but I really can't see a positive coming.
If we're allowed to try again we've saved up enough to have another try, just feel like the bottoms fallen out my world today.

Love to all u ladies 
Jac xxx


----------



## Peppermint76

Perla take it easy hun 

Rellie I'm sorry today didn't go as you had hoped it would  We all have in our head how we would like it to go and your not being a brat, as your DH said they are prob just covering themselves, if they were that concerned they wouldn't have let you do it. Congratulations on being PUPO sending you lots of sticky vibes  xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Jac I have just seen your post I'm so sorry hun


----------



## Perla

Ah jac I am so sorry to hear that! You must be feeling crap! I am gutted for both of us! I have thought there is a chance all week but not now and the period pain seems to be back! 
I will be glad to stop the gel.
Really hope you're ok! I am gutted! 
We will have another cycle but I really struggled through it so will be hard!
Good you have enough to do another cycle xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Oh *Perla* and *Jacstarr*, so sorry to hear this news. Sending lots of love your way, and hope you will be able to get back on the bandwagon very soon. Big  to you both.

*Rellie*- Sorry you had so much happen on the day of your ET. Very glad you still had one transferred and got a huge amount of blasts. You probably won't need to do ivf ever again with that many frosties in store. Big hugs to you.

*Smiling Angel*- Great news about such a high hcg, looking good for you girl. You are well on your way to getting your much deserved  Just don't carry anything heavy anymore. Very naughty! Don't do it!

For the rest of you girls stay strong, whichever part of the process you are at!

As for me I'm going nuts with the self imposed 'rest'. I usually ride my bike everywhere and do Yoga all the time. Doing nothing is doing me in! Today I bought a pregnancy test. It's called Alvita Early Response and is supposed to work up to 4 days early. I managed not to pee on it but tomorrow at 5dp5dt I doubt I will be able to resist. I spent hours reading about the few people who got their bfp's ridiculously early, and kind of don't mind seeing if the hcg is out anyway. Very silly I know.

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Jacstarr

Perla - I think the next cycle will be mentally more difficult for us cos it'll be our second and last try for us I think. Once Sundays been and gone and the pee stick has confirmed a negative we're getting a hol booked for beginning of July, then hopefully will try again once we're back. I so hope we can try again, I didn't have much follicle wise to work with for this go so hoping there's still something to work with.
Can't believe this first journey is over! I haven't cried properly yet, it'll prob hit randomly at work tomorrow, that should be fun!
Take care Perla, I'm sure we'll bump into each other again  
I'm going to keep bobbing in and out to see how people are doing, there's been so much great news on here and hope to see more!

Jac xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Jaq & Perla so so sorry


----------



## skye11

*Perla* and *Jaq* I'm so sorry to see your news! Sending you big   . Remember, delay is not denial!

_"If one dream should fall and break into a thousand pieces, never be afraid to pick one of those pieces up and begin again."_ Flavia Weedn

Skye


----------



## Jacstarr

Skye that quote is lovely.
Thank u honey xxx


----------



## Perla

Really nice Skye thank you lovely xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Sorry ladies I haven't been on here properly for a couple of days and just checked in and have only read this page (haven't scrolled back) but perla and jacstarr am so sorry to hear your news. 
I've also now got full-on red period style bleeding with accompanying abdominal cramps and blood clots in it. I ha a positive test again this morning then went to my clinic to get an hcg done, results tomorrow morning, they want it to be over 56 and if it's not then I think the plan is I just stop taking the meds and let nature continue to take it's course. If it's over 56 then I go back on Friday have the repeat the test and it needs to have doubled. If it has t then again, the meds will stop and nature will continue to take it's course. The 2 nurses I had a big chat with at the clinic were lovely but not at all hopeful so looks like that's it for me. I don't want it dragging on anymore to be honest so if the pregnancy isn't going to progress then I just want it sorted ASAP so I can move on. The bleeding is very very sad and just reminds me that my body has failed. 
Will update you all tomorrow. 
Big hugs for perla and jac xx


----------



## Talisman

Mumto im so sorry to read your post     

Jacs and perla b ig hugs to u two     im on my second cycle and got a bfp!! Hoping your second cycle is as positive as mine.... i dont think it gets harder i think every single cycle is hard but maybe we get stronger xxxxx

Goodnight everyone xxx


----------



## Jacstarr

*MumtoM* what is happening today!  
xxx


----------



## skye11

*Mumto* Sending you lots of   . Such sad news tonight! *Talisman* I think you're right. Each knock only makes us stronger when we overcome it!

"_There is no chance, no destiny, no fate, that can hinder or control the firm resolve of a determined soul."_ Ella Wheeler Wilcox

Skye


----------



## Jacstarr

*Skye & Talisman* - yes u are so right!
Right then ladies, let's hug the crap out of this crappy day!
We can do this!!

  



xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
I read back tonight with sadness. It's all a bit crap at the moment isn't it?
*Perla, *sorry for your BFN. Test again in the morning just to be sure won't you? 
*Jac* so sorry that your period arrived today. I think a holiday is a great idea.,it'll give you time to relax and decide what to do next. 
*Mum to monkey* so sorry to hear your news too. I know how you must be feeling, but hopefully you'll blood test will bring good news.
*Rellie* sorry to hear you've had such a rubbish time. Remember though, it's quality not quantity that counts. Did you know that having two put in only increases your chance by something like one per cent? And it sounds like you're going to have loads of frosties. Look after yourself and stay well. 
Big hugs to all of you ladies who've had a bad day. 

AFM My bleeding seems to be slowing down but I think I've said that before!!! Less than 36 hours now til my scan and to what I'm sure must be news of mc. I alternate between thinking the clinic should have offered me blood tests to thinking they're right to wait til the scan. One thing I'm certain of is if we were private I'd know by now. So bloody frustrating. Me and DP are going to go away for the night on Saturday to try to draw a line. I suppose there's still an outside chance it'll be a celebration.

Night night ladies,

Lisa x


----------



## Happybabycoming

*MumtoMonkey* I can't believe I'm reading this:-(

*Lisa*- The same for you.

As you both said there is still a small chance I  for some better news from you tomorrow and friday. This ivf business is so hard. Such a gamble for such a slim chance....

 to you two too.

Catch up tomorrow. XXXXXX


----------



## dlf

Et today 3 grade 1A blast transfered. Sharry can you update my otd for May 23. Thank you


----------



## mumtomonkey

Anna, Lisa, jac, Skye, talisman - thanks very much for your wishes. I've taken a digital test this morning and it still says pregnant but 1-2 weeks, should be 2-3 by now. The amount of blood is ridiculous though, heavier than a period. 
Getting the results from the clinic by about 9.30 I think. 
I just feel numb really xx


----------



## Perla

Sorry to hear that! Xxx

This morning I have done my clinic test and that also says BFN I also feel like my period is going to come! 
Been in tears and got to go to work! 
Not sure how I will do all of this again but I will x


----------



## Rellie

Morning ladies, and its lovetly out there thats something to smile about... 

Dlf, congrats, same ET as me, my OTD is the 25th however.   

Mumto, Perla and jacs, i am sooo sorry, i wish i could say it gets easier, but this sadess will pass to enable you to continue to make a further decision, some "you" time is vital at the moment.   

Ljp, you never know just yet, little-pea on here had sporadic bleeding it seems and is doing well from what i have read, obviously!.. I dont know her personally! 

Skye, what beautiful quotes, i hope your well...

Happybaby, hope you are not going to too mad  , testing this early may only show the HCG anyway wont it??

Talisman, i hope its all sinking in now!!!!!!! woohoo

Smiling, mrst and bex, hope you are all doing ok

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone yesterday in my mini melt down, this whole thing does not get any easier, it doesnt matter how many times you have been down that road, there is a curve ball out there to completely floor you!... I went to bed and had an ok night sleep, i still get up maybe 3-4 times in the night for a wee, if my bladder is the slightest bit full its still uncomfortable, but no pain, just bloatedness, no chest or breathing problems and can go the loo ok. I am just going to have to check myself all the time, but that makes you completely mad!  . Ive emailed my clinic and nurse, as annoyingly that seems to be the easiest way to contact them. Plus Liverpool womens hospital my procedure clinic, is not my IVF main clinic which is Chester wellness, so i am dealing with all sorts at the moment. I have asked them can they prescribe anything for the fluid, i think dory mentioned a drug beginning with C that can help prevent OHSS. But i dont know if i can use that after ET.

My OTD is the 25th, so roll on then and be positive!, although its effin started raining since i started writing this with glorious sunshine outside!.. Thanks for all being there, back to work Monday so must make the most of this.

Good luck to all and take car amigos!


----------



## Perla

Hi rellie this is a quick one but I had that drug they are little tablets called caberone or something like that x


----------



## Happybabycoming

So sorry *Perla* your BFN was confirmed today. Good luck with work and just make an excuse if you are not feeling up to it. 

Glad you are feeling more positive Rellie.

*Mumtomonkey*- Am waiting for 09.30 with you. Remember those tests say 2 weeks less than they should (anyway how do they know if everyone's hcg differs so much)?  xxxxxx

As for me silly idiot that I am I caved in today 5dp5dt did this Alvita early response test and got the faintest of lines you really have to squint at and DP will probably not see when he wakes up. Am thinking it is soo faint it could be a shadow or a bad quality test, or, that the hcg is still in my body. Feel like a right plonker now. 
Will be going out to get a couple of frer's later. More confused than before. Should have left it, ah well.

Hope today is better for everyone.

Hugs XXXXXX


----------



## smiling angel

Perla jaqstar and mumtomonkey  I'm again so incredibly sorry. This road is pure **** but this is my 4th time and I really found I was much more prepared this time by changing clinics and finding out what was wrong with me. I also lost 12lbs and looked forward to doing it. Although the whole thing is incredibly emotional it's also weirdly testing and trying. I was preparing myself through this that if it didn't work then yet again I would know more about myself than last time and I'd give it another go. Easier said than done after what you've been through but positivity & science will hopefully bring you your babies. When God closes a door .... Somewhere he opens a window (I just love the sound of music!)

Happy baby that can be a great sign - I started on 8dp3dt so stay positive!

Skye such beautiful quotes. I've a daily calendar on my desk with fab quotes like that and you can always take something out of your day from them!

Rellie thanks for asking I'm grand (14dp3dt) and feel extremely lucky. I am delighted with my HCG results yesterday (625) and as they are so high I'm declaring myself officially pregnant today yiiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

So SHARRY can you please update the front page to BFP for me. After 4 attempts at ivf/fet (bfp's) and one natural pregnancy and to have lost all of them I'm petrified BUT I'm also feeling blessed, different than last times and have faith this is my turn. Please let this be my turn.    

Everyone else have a lovely day. So sorry again for the bfn's xx


----------



## sonyab1983

Thinking of you Perla, sending you big   x


----------



## mumtomonkey

Hi, got my results now and whilst they did confirm pregnancy the hcg is just too low, only 50. So the instructions are to stop medication and let the miscarriage continue (very early obviously, sounds a bit dramatic even calling it that). I won't be doing Ivf again, it wasn't for me, I didn't handle it at all well and it's just put my entire life on hold. At the moment I can't bear to even think about going back to natural trying again but if we do decide to continue with our wish to give our DS a sibling then that is the only route I'm willing to take. I guess I'll discuss fully with DH when he gets back in 2.5 days time. 
Really good luck to everyone on this board - your support has been truly amazing and I couldn't have got this far without you. Good luck to all those in the 2ww, those in the 3ww and those of you who are starting again xx
Lots of love xx

Sharry - please update me to BFN!


----------



## Perla

Thanks everyone and so so sorry mum to monkey! X


----------



## Rellie

Oh Smiling!! how lovely, did yo have one lipid before ET and one after? will you have a couple more, my clinic has recommended, one a week before ET which i have had, one a week after ET, then 2 more once positive?? 

Mumto, its awful and i have been there once, you will get through it and dont make any decisions about going again till you can think straight. Mucho love

Thanks Happybaby xx

xxx


----------



## Mani80

*perla*, *mumtomonkey* and *jacstar* so very sorry to hear that things didn't work out for you guys. This truelly is a testing journey for eveyone and I wish you all the best for future cycles if you do decide to go that route. 

Xx


----------



## Ljp64

*Mumtomonkey*
So sorry to hear your news. Good luck for the future. Xxxxx


----------



## sonyab1983

mumtomonkey - I am so so sorry, sending you big


----------



## Little_Pea

Just read back 10 pages and it's made me to sad

Perla and Jac   

Mumto -   I hope you conceive your much wanted second child naturally

Rellie - sounds like a very last minute complicated decision, I pray you don't get OHSS

Smiling - you're sounding more positive

Happy baby - 10 days is a little to early - try in another 4 days

Dlf - congrats on being PUPO

Ljp - one more day. I spoke to my friend yesterday / she bled bright red and really heavy every day from week four to week 17. She had so many scans - always showed bubbas heart beating away and now has a lovely 1 year old.

I keep skipping between positive thoughts and negative ones. I am always tired, my boobs hurt beyond belief and I get waves of nausea but these are all side effects of gestone which makes me sit on the fence.

I can't wait till Tuesday for my scan

Ladies I hope you are all well xx


----------



## MarieMarsh

I cant believe the bad news on here recently... So upsetting.... My heart goes out to you *Perla Jac and mumto *    

*Ljp*


----------



## Happybabycoming

MumtoMonkey- Again so so sorry to hear this news from you. I agree you shouldn't rush into any decision at this time, but then again looking at your signature 2011 when you conceived naturally was only yesterday, so it could so easily happen again. Age is on your side too. My guess is that this was a chromosomally abnormal baby, and nature has just done what it had to do as early as possible. In some cases those embies just don't stick, in others they stick for a short while but just can't get past a certain stage. In others they stick around for months or even to full term before leaving us. Statistically speaking, if you've lost a chromosomally abnormal embie it's highly unlikely it will happen again. Grieve all you need to and then look for your pma again. Your chances of conceiving a healthy baby are very high. Much love to you xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Mumtomonkey I'm so so sorry to read your sad news sending big hugs huuni 

Perla I'm sorry that it was confirmed today with the clinic test


----------



## Happybabycoming

*Smiling Angel*- Thanks for the encouragement and glad to hear you are doing so well. When is your scan?

*Little Pea*- What do you mean 10 days? I'm 5dp5dt! Or do you mean 10 days past EC? I am currently 12 days since the trigger shot so  that it is indeed out of my system... well it's more like 11.5 because the trigger was in the evening and I did the test at about 6am!

Wishing you a good day all.

Anna XXXXXX


----------



## Little_Pea

Happy

The earliest you wanna test is when your numbers add up to 14 

So for you 9dp5dt

Xx


----------



## dlf

Rellie thank you. And I am wishing you luck on your et as well. How many did you transfer. 
Little Pea thank you so much.


----------



## AEK76

Hi everyone

I've just read back several pages, trying to get a grip on what's been happening.

*Perla, Mumtomonkey and Jacstar* I am very sorry to hear such sad news, this is such a difficult time.

*Littlepea* good luck for your scan on Tuesday, how exciting.

*Happybabycomint* good luck for your OTD, I know it's hard but don't test too early, it might lead to unnecessary upset, I know it's hard.

*Smilingangel* Congratulations on your BFP.

To everyone else congratulations on any BFP

Good luck to those having EC/ET

*AFM*

Tomorrow is D Day, or T day I suppose I should call it. I've been good and haven't tested too early and I really believe it could go either way.

I wouldn't say I've had symptoms as such, Apart from sore boobs, intermittent AF type cramps and some nausea.

I guess I'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## Rellie

Hi Dlf, i had one blastocyst transferred, it was supposed to be 2, but that is a loooooooooooong emotional story i wrote a few pages back. But still count the stars this little one id a fighter and hangs aroung for the long haul!

GOOD LUCK TO US BOTH!


----------



## Bexswar

So sad to read the news on here, hope you are all ok.

Jacstar - hugs to you. Glad you are booking a holiday, make sure you're properly spoilt.
Mumtomonkey - heartbroken for you, you've come so far. It sounds as though you're being incredibly strong, hope people are looking after you x
Lisa - hope you're ok, hugs x
Perla - so sorry Hun x

Not much to report here, am now 3dp5dt but have no symptoms whatsoever other than mood swings which seem to be part of the territory of late. Am determined to wait until 22nd (which would be 9dp5dt) just because I know what I'm like and having a result that may be wrong doesn't help me at all, so I am going to try and stay in the ignorance is bliss place for as long as possible! 

Hope the sunshine is adding a bit if relief for people and that better news is just around the corner... 
Xxx


----------



## AEK76

*Rellie*

Yay on your transfer, now hold on tight, Rellier take care of yourself during this 2ww or 10 days... They feel like they take forever!

Good luck x x


----------



## Happybabycoming

Thanks *Little Pea* and everyone else who is advising me against the early testing. Unfortunately I'm like a mad woman and can't stop!
Just got back from the chemists having bought 2X 1st response tests, and the line is definitely there, much much clearer than that stupid brand I tried this morning.
I know, the hcg could still be in my system, but according to my research, lots of places tell people to wait 10days from trigger, and I have yet to find a case of someone having it in their system for longer. Has anyone heard of that? On top of that it seems that skinny mares like myself get it out of their systems quicker. Isn't it that they say 12 or 14 days just to be 1000% sure?
Agreed, it was still a big mistake, as instead of a joyful day it is tense, nerve- wracking, confused, and agonising.

I can not wait to do the other first response in the morning, or at this time tomorrow. *AEK*- Best of luck for yours, I will be there with you!
If the line is darker than just now then I will feel much better, but if it is no longer there or lighter then I will know it was the trigger. Suddenly feeling a bit sick but it is likely due to all these nerves. My DP went to work in Scotland for 2 days today, which is partly why I tested early. He did squint and see the very faint line this morning, then when I explained about the hcg trigger he was like 'why didn't you just wait, you're mad', then went to Scotland. What an anti-climax! Glad I am going to play a concert today (it's my job). I wouldn't bear to be hanging around the whole day and evening!

Pray this is a real bfp please!

Hugs XXXXXX


----------



## AEK76

*Happybabycoming*

I totally understand why you tested early, you wants DH with you. My DW has been working nights so we waited until her days off, which just so happens to fall on our OTD.

I really think that the trigger shot should be out of your system by now, so fingers crossed this is a real BFP, good luck for tomorrow.

Mandy x x


----------



## Happybabycoming

Thanks Mandy!

I can hardly breathe.... catch up tomorrow XX


----------



## Dory10

Perla - Huge hugs I'm so sorry this time wasn't your time  Take time to feel sad, angry and to get very drunk!

Jac -  for you. A period starting is such a cruel way to end this roller coaster journey, please be gentle on yourself.

mumtomonkey - Big hugs here too  it's still a loss so allow yourself time to grieve.

Just wanted to put a couple of links on to other threads in case anyone thinks they might help...

My lovely friend Pudding has a negative cycle buddies thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=315968.0

I've found the loss threads so supportive with all I have been through and please remember a pregnancy loss no matter how early is still a loss, everyone is welcome

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

Huge hugs for everyone today 

Dory
xxx


----------



## Talisman

Perla. Jacs and mumto im actually crying here....im so sorry to hear your bad  news. Xx   
Ljp hope you are ok  

Good luck for the testers tomoro  

Afm im 3dp otd and it still hasnt sunk in that im pregnant....i havent tested again since monday do uou think i should keep testing every week up untol scan just to make sure?  I know im being paranoid but if there is no heartbeat would i bleed? Im not  bleeding....just fretting!!

Xxxx


----------



## Perla

Thanks talisman! I am too! Sitting in the garden with a glass of wine feeling pretty emotional.
Look after yourself xx


----------



## Talisman

Can i just ask also are any of the pregnant ladies! On this thread on any other thread for preggies? X


----------



## Rellie

Hi Sharry 

Can you add me please, EC 9th May, ET 14th May.. OTD 25th May

xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Talisman I'm in the one 'waiting for an early scan' I'm going to do that one before I start talking pregnant etc just to be on the safe side

Perla I really hope you will be ok and are enjoying that vino. Jaq and mumtomonkey still thinking of you guys and wishing you don't feel too sad x

Rellie yes I had inter lipids before transfer and after bfp and will go again at 8-9 weeks P.G.

Thank you AEK and the best if luck

Happy baby I think that sounds great so try and keep calm x

Hi little pea yes I'm much more positive and feeling great. 

Night all x


----------



## skye11

*Mumto* sending you big    now that your loss has been confirmed! Take time to grieve.

I just want to say that although my setback is entirely different from the bfn's here, once the haze of the drugs clears and life begins to return to normal, you will feel a little better. Everything seems so blue when you are filled with drugs and unable to think of anything else other than tx. Believe me, when the drugs leave your system, your mind will be instantly a little clearer. Life will start to look brighter once more.

Personally, not thinking about tx 24/7 did me the world of good. Being able to drink wine again also felt so good.  I started to appreciate the little things in life. There is no escape from ivf thoughts during tx and somehow with a clearer head life doesn't look so bad! As much as I look forward to FET hopefully starting at the end of June, I am also apprehensive as I know tx takes over your mind, making everything so much harder.

   for you *Perla*, *Jaq* and *mumto* that you'll find the strength to carry on whatever you decide to do!

"_When the world says, 'Give up', hope whispers, 'Try it one more time'."_

Skye


----------



## Perla

Skye I really love your quotes!! X


----------



## Ljp64

Thank you for your good wishes ladies. The support on here is incredible . 
Please send lots of positive thoughts for my scan tomorrow . At least I'll know what is happening. Sorry for the lack of personals and the me post but in sure you'll understand I'm in a bit of a fog tonight ! 
Lisa xxx


----------



## skye11

Thanks *Perla*. You can download free Quotes apps on iPhone. Some fab quotes on there. I've found they help me to stay positive!

*Lisa*,    you get good news at your scan tomorrow!

Skye


----------



## Talisman

Thanks smiling angel x

Ljp positive vibes your way for tomoro xx


----------



## smiling angel

Good luck ljp x


----------



## Happybabycoming

Just got home from working, not sure if I should have gone as it was high energy but hope for the best.

Just wanted to say *Lisa,* I wish you the best possible result for you tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you!

*Perla, MumtoMonkey, Jacstarr*- hope you are all bearing up ok.

Also *AEK-Mandy*- Fingers crossed for on your OTD tomorrow (today).

Fingers crossed for mine too please ladies this journey is so incredibly hard for us all.

Good night XxXXXX


----------



## Little_Pea

Lisa (LJP)

Thinking of you today hon. You, DH and bump are in my thoughts.
I'm praying for a heartbeat for you today.
Good luck

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elmo283

Good luck LJP

Off to work today myself. I get so bored when I can't really do very much. Trying to travel light and not lift lots. 

Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Happybabycoming

Good luck *Smiling Angel* with your second beta today. I'm 
for a healthy doubling number!

*AEK*- Any news?

Well, it's a cautious BFP from me today at 6dp5dt or exactly 12.5days from trigger. It is very early and I have used first morning rather than 2pm wee like yesterday, but the line is still there, and darker than yesterday's. Now just  I don't get the same catastrophe as the last time. Could not bear another m/c... so positive mental attitude...

Wishing everyone a good day XXXXXXX


----------



## Perla

That sounds positive happy baby coming! Good luck x


----------



## Peppermint76

Just a quick one

Lisa I hope it goes really well today at your scan  I will be thinking of you xx   

I had my phone call and my best snow baby survived the thaw so ET is at 1.30 today!!


----------



## Happybabycoming

Great news Peppermint! Good luck for your ET!

Thank you dear Perla XXXXXX


----------



## AEK76

Good morning all,

Just a quicky to say I got my BFP this morning! Ah .......... Totally in a state of shock! 

X x x


----------



## Happybabycoming

Wooo hooo *AEK* - Congratulations!!! Very happy for you XXXXXXX


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies,
Congratulations to *AEK,happy baby coming* on your !!
Good luck *Peppermint* on your ET today.

Thanks to everyone for your kind words and well wishes. The scan didn't go well. There is a sac, embryo and fetal pole but the sac is measuring at five weeks and I'm six weeks from ET today. Also, no heartbeat although that isn't unusual at this stage. They say it's not hopeful, the embryo probably stopped growing at five weeks. Also my womb lining has thinned out a bit. Bottom line is I haven't miscarried but this doesn't look like a viable pregnancy and my body is trying to deal with it, hence the bleeding. I have a rescan next Friday to see if the sac has grown and if there's a heartbeat. At the movement I don't feel to bad because the confirms what I already felt, but I think it'll hit me next week if it's all over. This is such a hard journey isn't it?

To everyone else, good luck be it this cycle or next. Baby dust to all,

Lisa xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

What a mix of news.

AEK congratulations xx

Lisa - I don't know what to say, I feel for you I really do ( I admire your current strength at dealing with this news. I'm very nervous now for my scan.

I wish you all the best with whatever road you and DH take next

Xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Thanks little pea,
Well we will just get back on it as soon as we can!  But I'm 42 in three months so I think we'll have to consider DE if the next cycle doesn't work. That will be the crux for us I think as DP is really not keen on that. But I know he won't adopt and I have real reservations about that too so DE would be logical thing if OE doesn't work out. Of course there's the money issue too.... I think we can afford a few cycles using OE but DE is so much more expensive and prob means going overseas which would be difficult with work. It's. Bloody minefield.

Anyway, I'm going to see my mum now. She sounded devastated when I phoned her, crying more than me!!! 

Lisa x


----------



## mumtomonkey

Lisa, I'm so sorry to hear your news. And I'm also really sorry to hear you have to wait another week for a rescan. You are absolutely right, it's such a hard journey and still very hard even when the outcome isn't a shock. 
I hope that you and DH manage to take some time out to refocus on yourselves, it's such a cliche, but I think it's a really important step. Good luck with a future cycle whether it be OE or DE I know you'll make the right decision for you xx 

Congrats to mandy and anna with their BFPs, that's lovely news xx And massive good luck to peppermint for FET xx 

AFM I'm feeling really quite exhausted and a little lost about what to do with myself at the moment. I drank a bottle of wine last night, not very clever and didn't make me feel better so won't be repeating that mistake. I'm fairly sure that in a couple of months we'll find ourselves trying naturally again. Need to heal a bit before that (tmi alert but really wasn't expecting the bleeding to be so gross - so much tissue and clots and stuff coming out) physically and mentally. I had this list of things I was going to do if the cycle failed and don't actually have the energy to look into any of them yet. I'm still taking bucketloads of vitamins so I guess there's part of me that hasn't quite given up yet. Also my DH sperm morphology improved so much from the vits I made him take so maybe theres some hope in there somewhere. 

To everyone else, thank you so so much for your kind words and support, as always you ladies are the best xx


----------



## AEK76

*Lisa*

I am so sorry to hear your news, this is an unbelievably hard journey. No matter what you were expecting from the scan, it doesn't make the outcome any easier to bear. Try and keep yourself busy until your next scan. Big hugs

X x x


----------



## Happybabycoming

Dear Lisa,

So sorry to hear this news from you:-(


----------



## Happybabycoming

*MumtoMonkey*- Thanks so much for the congratulations, especially at this testing time for you. You are essentially miscarrying, and I would say drink all the wine you want until this episode is well and truly over. So sorry again for your loss. Mumtomonkey in the short time I have known you here you have been one of the kindest, most thoughtful and inspirational of ladies, always remembering every little detail about everyone. I wish I could be more like you!
Bless you and your time will come soon. Naturally would be way better than in this crazy way. Wishing you a speedy recovery and a bright future. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ljp64

Thanks ladies, 
I am feeling okay . I look forward to hearing all of your news, especially those of you who got BFPs . 
Little pea you are due the same day I would have been . I want to hear all about that baby of yours when he or she comes along. 
I'll be keeping up with all your progress . Maybe we should set up a new thread after this one finishes? I don't know how it works. 
Lisa xx


----------



## Love London

Hi Ladies

Sorry for not doing all the personals, I exhausted myself on the 2ww feed 

LJP64 I'm so sorry to hear your news  we can only try to stay positive and hope that a heartbeat is found 

Dear ladies who have had the dreaded news of BFN, it's a really hard time for you, please take care and be kind to yourselves 

AFM: 13dp4dt OTD tomorrow morning 
I have already laid out my pregnancy tests by the toilet &#8230; but this is my question:
Do I pee into a pot and stick the 3 test sticks in, or, do I pee as slowly as poss straight into the bowl to allow 3 tests to be done? Or, do I pee in the morning test 1, midday test 2, evening pee test 3 I'm unsure which is best! 
After having a negative pregnancy nightmare last night I'm not feeling too positive, but trying to be.

I look forward to your responses, Many thanks 

Congratulations to the BFP ladies, I hope it all goes smoothly from now on 

Best wishes, Jane.xxx


----------



## elmo283

AEK and Happybabycoming: congrats.

Peppermint - hope ET went ok for you. 

LJP - sorry it was not the news you wanted to hear. Keeping fx in case. 

Survived my day at work and don't feel too bad considering. May consider going to meet friends after all. I have the we to recover! Only stressy bit today was when I found out my schools had not been told I would be off! My first school thought I might be lying in a ditch somewhere. I am pleased they care  

Enjoy the weekend.

Xxx


----------



## elmo283

Sorry Mumtomonkey that it has not worked out this time for you. I had the same experience last time with the bleed. It was only a few months afterwards that I started to feel like me again. 

Xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies,
thank you *mum to monkey, elmo, love london, happy and aek fof your lovely words, 
xxxx*


----------



## Peppermint76

Lisa I'm so sorry it wasn't good news at you scan sending you huge hugs xxx


----------



## Talisman

Huge congratulations to AEK and happybaby!!! Thats fantastic news.

Ljp im so sorry to hear yr scan didnt go well.... my heart goes out to u xx

Mumtomonkey... again im so sorry xx

Welcome to being pupo peppermint!! X

Hi to everyone elso sorry not many personals as on phone n its too hard! 

Im ok still bloated... did another test today as i still cant quite believe im pregnant!! Xx


----------



## Dory10

Lisa - Huge hugs    wish there was something I could say xxx


mumtomonkey - Big hugs for you too   I remember thinking the same thing - why does no-one tell you about the more unpleasant sides of life?  Especially one that is unfortunately surprisingly more common than any of us ever think, I was ranting to DH that it should be on the secondary curriculum with sex ed!

Anna and AEK - Congratulations  

Peppermint - Hope ET went well with you!

LoveLondon - Personally I find it easier and less messy to wee into a pot and then dip the stick in - good luck  

Elmo - Glad your survived work - what do you do?

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

Dory
xxx


----------



## elmo283

Dory - I'm a violin teacher and travel round schools. I only took record sheets and pen today. I'm usually a pack horse when intake music with me and everything! Only need a pen really next week. I can always demonstrate on their instruments although they can be quite small!! 

Hope you are ok.

Xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Evening ladies. Ljp I'm so very sorry for what you are going through. It's so not fair to lose your baby at this stage and I pray you gather strength from somewhere after all of this. On our first one we had the same tissue etc and buried ours in our garden and planted an apple tree. It really helped me xx

Enjoy it Tslisman x

Mumtomonkey I agree with happy baby enjoy all the wine you want and don't be remorseful in the flight eat as you totally deserve it xx

AEK congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee xx

Peppermint how was  ET?

Little pea hi again and try  not to be nervous not long now x

Love London I would pee into your cup thing and test that way x

Afm I got my second beta today 1323 at 4 +3 so I'm completely over the moon ..... Just wish everyone else here had the same xx


----------



## Peppermint76

ET went smoothly thank you I have one expanding blast on board and my OTD Wednesday 28th May


----------



## Rellie

Oh what a day i have missed!

I am so sorry to mumto and ljp, my heart is with you and i know how it feels, there really is no words.. I would also drink as much wine as you wanted, and i dont stop at one bottle unfortunatey!

But in the next breath i want to wish AEK a big congrats and Smiling great news on the Beta... 

Peppermint great news about the ET

Littlepea, not long for the scan im sure that will really put your mind at risk..

Happybaby, your OTD is the same as mine, but you ET was days earlier, its bizarre isnt it.

Elmo, like you i got through work today, i went back a day early, i am glad a did as changed a day off for next week for my lipids... it is stressful, as my work can be mentally tiring more than physical, so a friday was a good day to go back....

another day closer to OTD... 

Lots of           to you all whatever your outcomes have or will be....


----------



## Happybabycoming

Yay, well done *Peppermint* and welcome to the oh so lovely 2ww!

*Smiling Angel*- So happy for you that your betas are doubling! I also want to do mine as soon as possible! In the meantime I've bought some clearblue digis to do closer to my official otd and later, if God allows us to get that far!

*Elmo*- How funny, I'm a violinist too. Defo not a teacher though, I play everything that isn't classical so don't think kiddies parents would approve! Thanks for the congrats.

*Dory, Talisman*- Thank you for the congratulations. How are you both? Talisman you had better believe it repeat after me: pregnant, pregnant, pregnant!

*Love London*- Best of luck for tomorrow!

*Lisa* Such a big heart to be concerned about all of us with what you are dealing with. My last pregnancy was similar at that date... a week later there was a heartbeat, although in the end little baba did not make it. It was very early and you never know.

Hi *Rellie*- I know, my clinic makes us wait 15 days after ET!! I called today to tell them about my bfp since yesterday, and I got an angry message back telling me off for testing early, and not to call them back until otd! Naughty naughty.

Big hello to the rest of you hope you are all doing ok.

Hugs XXXXXXXX


----------



## Rellie

I forgot to say happybaby, when you said you had a concert, i had imagined you moving about to the music wit the little embryo getting down to it! I have no idea what music you play, and now i know its the violin, but it made me smile this morning! Having a little party in there!

x


----------



## Happybabycoming

Lol Rellie that is a nice thought! XXXXX


----------



## Perla

Hi Mum to monkey, so sorry you are having a rough time.
I got my bfn yesterday and today have a very painful period.
This is such a crap time I am thinking of you x


----------



## Talisman

Thanks happybaby... ok here goes I AM PREGNANT!!!
Eeekkkk!! I just wish my clinic did blood tests...oh well only 2weeks 2 days until my scan x

Goodnight ladies xx


----------



## smiling angel

Perla xx

Girls I'm a blonde and due to get my highlights in the morning. Do you think it is safe


----------



## Perla

Hi smiling! I am a colourist and yes it's very safe! You can have a bleach root tint and it's safe! And the highlights won't touch your scalp anyway! Your hair can lift a bit differently when you're pregnant though sometimes better sometimes not as well.
If you are at all worried ask for ammonia free colours xx


----------



## smiling angel

Thanks so much Perla just don't want to risk anything x


----------



## Love London

Good morning ladies

I'm sorry to be telling you that I got the  I hoped I would never need to use this _'smiley'_' 3 pregnancy tests used.

Regardless of the blood test on monday, I'm flippin' well having a glass of wine tonight because I know its failed!

I really hope that you all get your BFPs and I am so sorry for the BFN ladies, I can definitely now say with all my heart, I'm in the same boat with you.

This will not be my last post, but my husband and I are going to treat ourselves to a nice last minute sunny holiday to help the healing, and be ready to face the next hurdle.

Love and best wishes ... and tonnes of Baby dust to you all. Thank you SOOOO much for your support, you really have helped me get through this.

   

Jane.xxx


----------



## Mrst83

So many ups and downs on here I honestly can't keep up . Thinking of you ladies who its not worked out for this time and I have to say how much I admire you girls who has 've sadly been in that situation more than once. How strong you must be and how strong your relationships must be too! 

I just woke up to read a ** post " I knew it was too good to be true I'm pregnant". That mde me mad...... Get off your soapbox at 8 am on a Saturday morning kirsty ( I tell myself) 

I was due for ec on Monday but they've put me back do to oestrogen levels in my bloods being too high. I have lots of follicles and they're worried I'll get sick after. Going for ec on Wednesday now instead xx


----------



## smiling angel

Lovelondon I'm so sorry. I'm delighted you are heading on hols and have the bestest time. Xx


----------



## Peppermint76

Lovelondon im so sorry hun   I hope you can enjoy your time together on holiday xx

Aek sorry I didn't get round to congratulating you yesterday congratulations on your BFP xx

Good luck Wed mrst xx


----------



## Talisman

Love london so sorry to hear your sad news xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Sorry about your bfn Love London. Not easy after so much invested emotionally, physically and financially. I hope you have a great break, enjoy the wine, and try again soon. XXXXXXXX


----------



## Dory10

LoveLondon - So sorry to hear that    I think some time away in the sun is a very good idea.

Perla -   so sorry, have you got today off work?

Elmo - We have a lovely violin teacher in school (it's not you though as our lady is much older with grown up children) and it makes us giggle because there's always a mix of terrible screeching noises ( when the little ones are playing) and then some beautiful music (when the teacher is playing)!  The violin is a lovely instrument when played well but unfortunately we get most of the 7 year olds murdering it!

Hop everyone else is doing ok in the sun this Saturday - afm - I'm starting the reports  

Dory
xxx


----------



## skye11

*LoveLondon* So sorry to hear your news! Sending you big   

*Lisa* Thinking of you at this difficult time.   

*Peppermint* Congrats on being pupo!!  I've been reading about the natural FET and I think I'm beginning to understand it! Do you start tx on day 1 of new cycle? My af is due in about 2 weeks and then I can call hospital to start the ball rolling for my FET. I'm guessing I wouldn't start tx until then of June at the start of another af?  I have a feeling it will be a natural FET based on the way I responded to the drugs during stims!

*Dory* Good luck with reports! Its def the worst time of year for them! Still can't believe how many teachers are on here!

"_When you feel like giving up, remember why you held on for so long in the first place."_

Skye


----------



## Sarah151181

Hi, I had 8 eggs collected on weds all fertilised n mature had call from clinic today he said he couldn't pick two for et yet as they are all doing as well as each other so hope to have et mon which will be day 5.
Surely this is a good sign if they are all progressing as well as each other? 

Xsarahx


----------



## Peppermint76

Skye natural sooo much shorter and from what I have read the success rates are roughly the same for medicated and Nat. Good luck hun for when you get going  

Sarah good luck for ET


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi Sarah,

The fact that they all fertilised and are all doing well at day 3 sounds great! Heres hoping you get lots of quality blasts to transfer and freeze in the next few days xx


----------



## Perla

Hi dory yes I am off and loving the sun.

Love London sorry to hear that I know how you feel xx


----------



## Perla

By the way I thing bfn needs to change to bffn hope you get what I mean x


----------



## Rellie

Hi Sarah, good luck for ET..

I am sorry love london, it can be heart wrenching..

Peppermint and all i hope you all ok!

Well i am 3dp5dt and i can honestly say i feel nothing really, the odd ovary twinge and my boobs are huge and tender if i poke them but thats it.... I had so many AF cramps when i got pregnant last 2 times.... Feeling really deflated. I think its stemming from going back to work on Friday and feeling really quite paranoid (inter office afairs between fellow managers and directors make my job really difficult and unfair!) so i had a terrible nights sleep also thinking about things.....

Hopefully an early night and a day out tomorrow, the zoo or something, i will feel better. Its awful to know what is too much!, stress, walking, cleaning i mean whats the limit!

xx


----------



## Talisman

Rellie try and keep positive... in my 2ww i took 2wks off sick so as not to be stressed... i visited friends for coffee  gentle dog walks no more than a mile  no heavy house work,  no mucking out my horse, no horse ridinv or strenuous exercise and im now pregnant!! Its worth being bored for 2wks!! X


----------



## Calladene

Hi girls
Iv not been on for a few days as I find my self addicted and stessed as it's all I think about
Iv been away on a hen do and totally forgot about my ivf journey and this site! But as soon as I'm home I'm bk on it

I have had my period after my ivf
On 18th April and now 30 days later iv still not had another :-(
I'm normaly clock work every 28 days 

I do know on my scan last Sunday I had ovulated 
Does ivf mess the cycle up?? Xx


----------



## Rellie

Thanks Talisman, my last couple of times i have taken the time off work and felt this time i would try something different! its so hard to predict how i should be feeling as this protocol has so may different drugs. I actually feel great after all the drama of them not putting 2 in because of the the size of my ovaries and fluid etc! ive lost a few pounds, minimim pain, bloating massively reduced and generally much better! my last bfp's i was in quite alot of AF pain, although this time im not due til the 29th, previously i have been due on or around test day. Oh well, i just have to try not to worry!!!

Calledene, my cycles always mess up after or during the IVF, i used to be bang on 28 days since my last IVF in december i vary from 28 to 34 days! nearer the 34 at the moment, i have no idea why!. Dont worry too much...  

Happybaby, are you still testing? you must be 6or7dpt? good luck!!!!! xx  

Peppermint how you doing

and to skye, sarah, dory, mrst, perla, little-pea, smiling angel and all the others i may have forgot! sorry   i hope you are all well


----------



## Calladene

Thank you rellie ! 
Iv also put about 10lb on is this normal iv been on 1500 calories to limit this weight gain so I'm down!
I'm not fat I just feel bleeeugggh!
I'm 5ft 9
11 stone 7!
I'm never over 11! I'm hoping it's coz I'm due on anytime !!
Back on the ivf as soon as AF comes! Xxx


----------



## Bexswar

Morning all,
Well the weather is gorgeous but this 2ww is definitely not. Am driving myself a bit crazy swinging between thinking I'm pregnant with twins to fearing it's not worked at all, and the latter has been more dominant this weekend.
Rellie - like you I feel quite normal (although knackered, went to sleep yesterday afternoon which I never do). I am now 6dp5dt and am going to test Thursday morning as my DH is going away for a week that day. Can completely relate to what you say Rellie...I am like a symptom detective and when tiredness is the only thing I feel I just think it has not worked. But I guess the proof is truly in the pudding!!! 

AEK76 and happybabycoming, congrats on your BFPs, great news.
Love London - sorry about your bfn 
Lisa - omg, I'm so sad for you. Am hoping they are wrong about it all.
Peppermint - good luck with ET (has this happened now?) 
Sarah - good luck for tomorrow. I had my two transferred last Monday. Bit random but I put my iPod earphone in one ear (other side from DH!!) to help relax me, think it did. 
Calladene - hope your AF turns up soon so you can start your treatment.
Hi to Dory, Perla, mumtomonkey, trigger 38, smiling angel, elmo, Katie and everyone else xxx


----------



## Talisman

Morning everyone what gorgeous weather.

Hi calladene glad to hear yr tx is startinv soon...i would say ivf messes up yr cycle abit try to relax and af will vome good luck with it all. Xx

Afm i still dont beieve im pregnant but surely four test dont lie!! Roll on 2 june

Have a lovely day xx


----------



## smiling angel

Hi to all and the very best of luck to anyone testing this week. Also best of luck to all people transferring wishing and hoping all goes well. 

I'm grand almost 5 weeks. Most times I feel something (like pulling feeling) in my tummy but when i don't like now I get worried but my DH keeps reassuring me lm perfectly preggers! At a wedding yesterday and I've never felt so fat. The steroids have my tummy absolutely massive. I'm actually afraid to weigh myself!!

Xx


----------



## elmo283

Morning all

Rain here in NI so enjoy the day in the sun for me!

Calladene - cycle does get messed up. I'm normally about 30 days but last one before starting stimms was about 42! I thought I was going to have to cancel cycle I was so frustrated. 

Rellie - I was in a quandary about whether to take time off or not because I don't like letting people down. In the end I took the 2 days of EC and day after plus with my ET being Sunday I took 4 days off. Went back on Friday and was ok. A couple of things but nothing major. I think stress works like the heart when we start to exercise. It is not a good feeling as we work up to normal levels but then we hit our rhythm and it is ok. If it goes beyond that I would suggest you take time off though as you can do without the office politics. Zita West is quite good, I have been using it every day. I haven't really had many symptoms apart from when I get up too quickly.

I always feel that if I am off sick, I have to be housebound. Otherwise people would start to question why I am off if they saw me. Maybe I am just being silly.

Bexswar - hope you are ok. 

Dory, Talisman - is it sinking in yet? 

I think Noelle80 went off to Denmark. I don't know whether she can get back on here once settled but hope everything is going okay. Til lykke med alt! 

Hope all embryos growing well and ETs have gone well. Have a good day.

Xxx


----------



## Dory10

Elmo - No not really but I think I am blocking it out a bit for my own sanity.  I said to my mum yesterday, I'm trying not to think about it but being very careful in all I do, eat etc. I have my early scans which I'm torn between wanting them to be now and then not wanting to go - bonkers I know!  I'l try and send some sun over for you!

Smiling - Hope you managed to enjoy the wedding  

Talisman - I'm feeling the same!  Is yours a 7 or 8 week scan?

Bex -   the 2ww does have a habit of sending everyone a bit  

Calladene - Hope Af hurries up and arrives for you but as the others have said it perfectly normal for your cycle to be a bit all over the place.

Rellie - Hang in there  

Sarah - Good luck for ET tomorrow  

Skye - Thank you - I always feel the same about reports every year    I'm just trying to do them bit by bit...

Peppermint, Anna - Hope you're both ok.

Perla - Yes I think BFFN would be a perfect summary  


I'm still plodding away with the reports and hoping to sits out later with a chilled shloer!


Dory
xxx


----------



## Peppermint76

Calladene the best of luck for your next cycle  

Bexs yep I'm 2 days past ET now, thanks for your well wishes  I hope the rest of your 2ww goes quickly and has a positive outcome 

Elmo where abouts in NI are you? My family now all live in Enniskillen. Good luck  

Smiling angel and talisman I hope the time flys by till you viability scans   

Noelle I hope the move went well and you are all settled? Xx

Dory I hope your scan goes well  

AFM im very calm so far though only 2 days in and 10 to go!! I took my last HCG shot today so hopefully in the next couple of days my body will start making its own 
Im going to go out in the garden later and get a bit of vitamin D!


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi girls,

Nice to hear what you are all up to. AFM I live very close to Arsenal stadium and it has been absolute madness around here since last night! No tubes or buses and the roads blocked off and chocablock full of fans... helicopters flying everywhere etc.

So as Rellie was saying I had no idea but ended up taking my bicycle last night to get to my brother's house, and of course have been paranoid about doing damage ever since! I rode slowly and used the gears for every little hill... didn't get out of breath or feel I was making an effort, but am still petrified now.

I don't have any more frer's and so today 8dp5dt I used the clearblue digi which came up as 1-2 weeks past conception. Now I am fretting because 2 weeks from conception (or EC) would actually be tomorrow. Now fretting my levels are too low. Argh, all I can do is wait and keep testing. But I can safely say it really is a bfp at this stage. 

Wishing you all a lovely peaceful sunny day XXXXXXX


----------



## Talisman

Dory, elmo hi. It is sinking in slowly!! But because i dont feel sick i keep thinking it must be a mistake!! My scan on 2nd june is  7 week scan roughly xxx


----------



## elmo283

Morning. Seems to be quite quiet on here the last couple of days. 

Migraine today - not too bad but hints if it in last couple if days. It led to my AF last time but could just as easily be the start of something too. Will listen to Zita before I go to work this afternoon and will hopefully ease by then.

Xxx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hello, where is everybody??

I hope everyone is alright. I am fretting about an ongoing pain in my left side and exhausted as it kept me up all night. Have been terrified I did some damage after unwittingly riding my bike on Friday and being forced to help carry a very heavy box of papers off the bus last night. Am hoping it is just a cyst or something.

Today is 9dt5dt so according to Little Pea and Smiling Angel I can believe my BFP today. I should be over the moon but am feeling so afraid!
Frer test today is darker than the test line. But think I will try and get my GP to do some hcg bloods later in the week as my clinic doesn't want me to even call them until 27th May (17dp5dt!)

!!! 

So sorry for the me post. Feeling weirded out by this pain and the bike/ heavy lifting... hope you are all ok, please everyone let us know how things are going?! 

Anna XXXXXXX


----------



## elmo283

Hi Happybabycoming! Very quiet today. Must be out enjoying sunshine. Rain here again and I am working. 

Easier said than done but try not to worry. I read an article (just by googling) that talked about embryos inside the womb and it said that they can generally withstand normal activities. You may have just pulled a muscle. Stay positive but I know it is hard.

Migraine is not as bad but keeps coming in and out. Keeping eating and drinking to try and keep it at bay. 

Xxx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Hi Everyone

I'm back from Greece and survived a stressful week with some of DH's friends and their OH's, it wasn't easy - some people are very inconsiderate, selfish and downright rude!!

Sorry I haven't been able to keep up with everything - the WiFi connection was rubbish at the hotel  

So sorry to hear about some BFNs 

Elmo - my first indication was a migraine so fingers crossed  my first migraine was at 5dp5dt, I got another migraine at 6dp5dt and 8dp5dt and 9dp5dt and 11dp5dt, thankfully I haven't had any since - I took soluble paracetamol as they seemed to get into my system a lot quicker than tablets.  I got a BFP at 6dp5dt using a Clear Blue Digital test - the line didn't show up on anything else including the clinics test on my OTD at 9dp5dt.

AFM - still can't believe our BFP, we've told a few people including the inconsiderate, selfish and downright rude ones  turns out my stepson overheard me telling someone on the phone and has told his grandmother and between them they have deduced it must be someone else's baby as my DH can't have children - oh the joys!!


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
Just a quick one, it's gone very quiet one here all of a sudden. Have we all defected to other threads?
Anna, don't worry, you can't have done anything to cause the pain. Normal activities will not harm the baby, obviously rock climbing and lifting barbells are to be avoided though! 
*Calladene * IVF does mess up your cycle and it takes a while to get back to normal, but I bet it's really frustrating. 
*Littlepea* don't know if you'll the this but it's your scan tomorrow isn't it? Just wanted to say hope everything goes well and can t wait to hear your news.

AFM still hanging in there for the scan on Friday and feel now it'll inevitably be bad news. Bleeding is very light now so I'm sure if the baby hasn't grown I'll ask for an ERPC next week. I need some closure now. I still have my fx for a miracle though!!

Right, I'm off to sit an a beer garden. Soft drinks just aren't the same though, are they?!

Lisa x


----------



## Jacstarr

Hi lovely ladies

Sorry I've been off radar. Been feeling pretty low after bleeding started last weds. It was OTD yesterday and even tho I knew the outcome I still had to do it so I could confirm it when I rang the clinic today. Still bleeding now, this is one helluva period, probably just to rub in that this IVF cycle didn't work! I'm feeling a lot better in myself now tho, to be honest today I've been ok but am finding writing this really hard. Feels like I'm saying goodbye but it's only au revoir 

I'm prob going to sign off from this thread now, I'm hoping to start a second cycle in July after a holiday so will be back on a different thread but will try and find those who are still about  Just want to wish all the luck in the world to everyone. It's been such a help being able to pop onto here for advice, a good natter etc etc. Apologies for this being a me message, I've missed so much by being away from here for so long xx

Take care everyone, lotsa love and take care of each other!
Jac xxx



*Sharry* can you please update my first page wotsit to BFN please x


----------



## Peppermint76

Jac I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. Take care and have a few drinks on holiday and I hope that your cycle in July has different outcome   

Lisa I will be thinking of you Fri and will keep my fingers crossed too  

Little pea I hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow   

Hetty that was nice of your stepson and his grandmother! 

Good luck to all the  ladies with scans coming up!


----------



## Rellie

It has been quiet on here! i thought the same, i have also been looking at the 2ww thread so as not to think i am going mad alone!

Happybaby, i am sure you can beieve the BFP now, god how i wish mine will come..... i am not sure i can deal with a bfn... but you have got to get on with it havent you!

Hetty arent people so $hit&y sometimes, its so funny how you have been through treatment, but they can be sooo effin rude! just shout at the top of your voice "back off"! well maybe just in your head then!

Hey lisa, talisman and elmo, hope all ok with you guys.....

not many syptoms here, started with twinges today and woke up once in the night with a rudie dream! swiftly followed by a pincing in my abdomen! how embarrassing, and once dripping in sweat, think the stress is getting to me!


----------



## Katie791

Hello girls,

Sorry I've been absent lately, we've been away for a week but have been following all your nattering. 

Happybabycoming that's brilliant about your BFP,    I'm your ET buddy but my OTD is this Friday. We've decided to wait until Saturday though so I don't have to go to work after whatever the result. My friend gave me a CBD test at the weekend, says she won't use it (currently 38 weeks herself!). It's now calling my name from my knicker drawer!! Pretty determined to wait though because i wouldn't believe the result yet...although I also read that 9dp5dt should be far enough to give an accurate result. 

Also, happybabycoming, I've got pulled muscle type feelings in my right side and plevic Area. Can't decide if it's linked to some constipation I've had on and off and/or messing around in a playground on holiday!! I have had some central pelvic stabbing sort of pain too, right underneath the pubic bone. The other twinges I've just put down to my ovaries settling down after EC.

Rellie, I've herd those sort of dreams are common with progesterone and that night sweats can be signs of a BFP so fingers crossed!

Jacstarr and Lisa I'm so sorry to read your news, be kind to yourself and don't lose hope.  

Big congrats homemadehetty, brilliant news! Sorry to hear your OH's friends aren't very considerate. Hope you still managed to have a relaxing time. Where abouts in Greece did you go? 

Talisman great news too!! Yay! 

Hi Elmo, hope your migraines settle.

AFM, trying not to overanalyse every twinge just like all of you! I've been really tired the last three evenings but there's always a reason I can think of why I might just be tired and nothing else! First day back at work after a week off after EC then a weeks annual leave so bound to be tired tonight but the little voice in my head is saying what if it means something more!? I was disappointed not to get any signs of implantation, I.e. Spotting, but turns out a lot of my friends who have had babies didn't get it either.

Xx


----------



## Talisman

Hi to all you lovely ladies... katie i didnt get implantation spotting but got a bfp!! Pulls and twinges are a good sign too. 
Ljp sorry you are still going thru it...hope yr scan isnt too upsetting.

Jacs sorry to here yr bad news too.

Litylepea good luck for your scan.

Hi to homemade. Hetty. Elmo. Peppermjnt. Happybaby. Perla and anyone else ive missed. Xx

Afm im about 5wks and have had some period type pains today...no bleeding tho. Xx


----------



## smiling angel

Oh jaqstar the very best of luck and u truly hope your dreams come true in July xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi!

Nice to hear from you girls, I was thinking I was the only one left on the board!

*Elmo and Lisa*- Thank you so much for the reassurance. I really got myself into a panic this morning. The pain seems to have subsided a lot, and I must just pinch myself and believe in my BFP now!

*Elmo*, I heard lots of others referring to migraines as BFP symptoms so wish for the best for you!

*Lisa*- I'm praying for a miracle for you on Friday too... stay away from the beer a bit longer!

*HomemadeHetty*- Great you were in Greece, but what an awful gossiping story they have made up about you. I recommend laughing hard and loud about the absurdity of it all, with everyone who knows you and your dh well enough. Let the others talk until karma catches up with them, because it will.

*Jaqstarr*- Thank you for your lovely message, good luck with getting through this disappointment and getting ready for your next cycle.
Please do come and say hello!

*Katie*! Long time no hear! Yes I must admit I am rooting for you to test too. Sorry! Your symptoms sound very promising.

Rellie- It made me laugh to read about your dream. When I got my last BFP my main symptom were completely wild, action-movie like dreams. Lots of them, several times a night. I could have written a few movies. That was so weird it made me suspect the bfp and I was right. Upon research I saw that it happens to lots of people, and for lots of others it is the erotic type of dream... with lots of women waking up to spontaneous orgasms! Got to be a fun way to wake up!

Hi to *Peppermint, Talisman, Dory, Smiling Angel, Little Pea *and everyone else

Hugs xoxoxo


----------



## smiling angel

Big congrats homemade great to hear!
I also woke up very excited during the 2ww and felt so guilty but maybe it is a positive sign!

Katie again bring tired could be a great sign as it's one if the top symptoms

Rellie I've woken up so often in a ball of sweat. Slept in the nude last night which really helped but again could be a great sign!

Ljp your scan is so close! I so wish mine was on Friday! Try to relax and not worry I'm reading 'what to expect......'and the baby went s peaceful stress free environment so just keep talking to it and stay positive. X

Afm I should be reading and feeling my own words! I do find it hard to stay positive but mostly because I'm dying to feel something. 50% of the time I do and the other 50% I don't. My scan is not till June 5th when I'll be 7.5 weeks so it's a good long 16 days away I suppose we all just want to know that baby is doing well. Went to my hypnofertility last night which really helps and I'm going to do acupuncture this week I think. I might do a clear blue on Friday to see if it says 3+ but then you dread not seeing that! Oh well let's get through another day! 

Have a good one ladies x


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Morning everyone

*Ljp* - it's not good going to the pub and not drinking alcohol is it? I lived on a diet of orange juice in Greece, I don't normally drink anything with caffeine or sweeteners normally as they cause migraines for me so it really limits what I can drink without avoiding alcohol, I must admit though I didn't miss alcohol too much on holiday, I drank lots of mocktails though 

*HappyBaby* - Congratulations on your 

*Rellie and Katie* - I've been having very vivid dreams ranging from erotic to tragic, woke from a dream about a fire on our street this morning and then lay awake worrying our house is going to burn down because my stepson smokes, I don't think he smokes in the house but your mind does funny things in the early hours. One of our neighbours had a fire a few years ago - I was talking about it in the pub last night so I guess that's where it's come from. We went to Kefalonia, it was really lovely and relaxing - I'm not very good at doing nothing so I took my knitting, finished the back of a cardigan but not sure when I'll do anymore. I didn't really get any implant signs until 6dp5dt and then it felt like a small animal boring into my insides, my nipples were extremely tingly as well at the same time but apart from that I haven't really had anything apart from some pulling and twinges and I get a bit sore if I try to do too much.

*Smiling* - I'm so glad I have run out of tests, I was thinking on my dog walk this morning it would be nice to see 3+ weeks but I'm not sure I can afford any more, I have already tried 10 tests of varying types 

AFM - I picked Jack the spaniel up from the kennels yesterday, he is hoarse and struggling to bark so he's probably been barking all week. I really missed him. Asked my stepson if he wanted to come with me to the kennels so I could have a chat with him - DH is a rubbish talker but he was at his friends so didn't see him at all last night as i then went to the pub for a village committee meeting as I am joint secretary - guess what, more orange juice  Took the opportunity to sit with stepson this morning, he was quite sweet actually; he's 15, I asked him if he was ok about it and he said it didn't really make much difference whether he was or not but he was fine with it, tried to explain we didn't tell him as it is early days and told him if all goes well I'll need his help as we all know DH is useless  it also means he gets a bigger bedroom as our lodger (who is also my stepdaughters ex - a long story) will need to move out. My other stepson's girlfriend is also pregnant, she's due in November, she's only 23 and already has 4 children who are not with her - another very long story which I am sure we will never fully understand!! Anyway she is still smoking which I keep harassing her about it, they are coming round tonight so I will try again to make her see some sense.

Anyway ladies, hope you all have a lovely day and take things as easy as possible xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone  

Hetty - Glad you're feeling ok and completely understand how difficult it is when pregnant ladies don't seem to be taking care of themselves.

Anna - The pain you've been experiencing could be your ovary - it will still be enlarged from the treatment and the exercise will have aggravated it a bit.  Hope it's subsided a bit today.

Smiling - I think the wait for scans is as bad as the 2ww and all the rest of the cycle steps.  I went to the doctors yesterday and he said 'I bet you wish I could prescribe a remote control for you so you could fast forward a few weeks don't you??'  He hit the nail on the head!

Katie - I've had no spotting with either of my BFPs so don't worry.

Talisman - Hope you're keeping ok, another day down towards the scan!

Rellie - Sending lots of   and those dreams are very common on cylocgest    Just a shame we're all too paranoid to enjoy them.

Peppermint -   for your 2ww too - how's it going?

Jac - Sending you all the   in the world for your next cycle  

Lisa - Thinking about you    Hope the time passes quickly between now and Friday so you can get some answers.

Elmo - Hope you're ok.

It's gone very quiet on here but sorry if I've missed anyone!

Afm - Absolutely knackered and have had to have a nap when I've got in from work tonight.  I'm also spending a ridiculous amount of time on the loo, think the children think I'm barmy - I'm weeing more than a 4 year old (and that is a lot).  Seem to have days with lots of twinges and aches and then days with barely anything and as you can imagine I'm not happy either way    

Dory
xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Hello all I'm enjoying reading how you are all getting on this page does move very fast but has slowed down a little since so many have had results. I'm at the back end of this cycle and have ec booked in for tomorrow. I'll probably follow the other cycle buddy page now but thank you to all of you ladies for your advice and support through DR and stims. 

Good luck to you all. 

May all of your baby bump dreams come true if not this cycle then in the not so distant future.
Love and best wishes
Kirsty


----------



## Dory10

Good luck Kirsty


----------



## Little_Pea

Hey ladies

Bringing some much needed joy.  

Our scan showed one perfect foetus. Measuring perfect.

We are elated after all the earlier bleeding.

Been discharged from the clinic with a very long prescription.

Time to finally relax

Xxxxx


----------



## Peppermint76

Little pea that is great news congratulations!     

I hope it is the first of many good news baby scans   

Dory I'm good thanks been getting AF pains and since last night which I got  roughly the same time with DD and DS so I'm   This one will follow suit! Rest up hun xx


----------



## MarieMarsh

Congratulations *little pea *that's great news   I have my scan on Thursday... Can't wait!! I hope I get good news, already booked an appointment for doctors as then I class myself as officially pregnant!!

It has been really quiet on here, I'm on a waiting for early scans forum but not "bonded" as such just read this one really, but find anything I want to say is not very interesting, so I'm being nosey with everyone else..

If anyone has gone over to any groups then fill me in

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## elmo283

Little Pea - fantastic! 

Dory - I'm ok. Counting down days. Not sleeping well at the moment: was awake at 230am this morning and could not get back to sleep. Sometimes I move over onto my side and my (.)(.) feel so heavy it is quite uncomfortable! First week wasn't too bad but it gets scary as you near OTD.

Rellie- have to admit I had one too! Read something though online that said not to worry, they are well protected inside! 

Does anyone watch Gogglebox? I was rolling about on Friday!

Xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Yay *little pea* congratulations on your scan! They'd great news after some of the crap news we've had on here! 
*Marie* good luck for your scan on Thursday.

AFM I've just come back from dinner with a friend who's six months pregnant. Thought id find it hard but it was okay; she had a mc nine months ago so it was good to talk to her. It's surprising how msny people it happens to. She made me feel better. In a way Friday can't come quickly enough.

It's getting quieter on here all the time isn't it? I guess it won't be long before we all drift off . You pregnant ladies make sure you keep us posted. This is a great thread, it's certainly not as friendly on some others, 
Xxxx Lisa


----------



## smiling angel

Evening ladies! Congrats little pea you must be over the moon! I dream of that moment it would be truly amazing!

Mariemarsh I'm on the early scans thread to so I'm going to jump over there and make sure I bond with you 

Dory your doctor is so right!

Afm I surrendered and did the clear blue again today and it came up 3+!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy and myself and DH were so emotional. Could this really be happening!! My scan has been moved to next Thursday so very excited about that x


----------



## MarieMarsh

Smiling angel, I was going to do another clear blue to see it say 3+ weeks but it's not worth it as I have my scan Thursday....  
There are so many wonderful people on here that I really wan to keep in touch with.. 
Ljp you are doing so well.... I really admire you, it's so nice you want to still jeep in touch with us lucky ones... Would there be any hope of it being good news on Friday? 

Smiling angel, I've not really wrote anything on there as it's not like this forum... I. Don't like names coming up I don't recognise lol.. Will this thread disappear then soon?

X


----------



## Bexswar

Little pea - am so pleased about your scan, must be a huge relief for you both 

Smiling angel, fab news about the test showing up as it should. Not long until scan day!!!

I have to admit I've been really struggling this week which is why i've gone off radar. Was doing alright then I got brown discharge on Sunday (6dp5dt) and it has remained since then and put the fear in that my period is on its way. I know it could be implantation etc but I think that combined with zero symptoms (no sore boobs etc) has just made me worry it's not worked. Anyway, tomorrow is day 14 so I'm testing to see if I can get any answers. 

Hope all is feeling ok for you ladies xxx


----------



## Talisman

Fantastic news littlepea xx  

Im on earlyscans thread too but its not the same!! Can we start out own thread so we can all keep in touch easily?

Sorry for short post had a very long day n im pooped xxx night ladies xx


----------



## Talisman

Gooduck tomoro bex xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi!

A quick one to say congrats to *Little Pea* on the perfect scan, great news!

And of course good luck to *Kirsty *for your EC tomorrow.

Thanks for the support *Dory*, it makes sense and means alot, and thank all for congratulating my BFP, yes it is real, jeeez and peazzzz! And your doctor knows their stuff.

*Bex*- Best of luck on your OTD tomorrow. Rooting for you.

Wasn't so quick after all! Sorry to those I've missed though...

Goodnight all XXXXXX
*Hetty*, sounds like there is a lot going on in your extended family. Can't be easy dealing with someone who doesn't seem to take pregnancy and having children very seriously, apart from all the rest. You sound like you are the grounding force around there!


----------



## smiling angel

Talisman and Mariemarsh have started a new thread under 'pregnancy clubs' then called April / May cycle buddies now preggers buddies!!! Happy??


----------



## skye11

*Little_Pea* Congrats on scan news! I bet that's a relief!  

*Kirsty* Good luck with EC tomorrow!

*Talisman* A new thread for all of us would be fab! You ladies have been amazing and so friendly! I'm still on the count down to start FET. Not much longer to go and I can get the ball rolling!

*Bex* Best of luck with otd tomorrow! Hope you get your bfp!  

*Lisa* Hood luck for your scan this week! Thinking of you! 

Hope all the bfp ladies are doing well!

Skye


----------



## dlf

I am 6dp5dt n this morning a got a bfp. Otd is Friday. Glad luck to all the ladies on this ivf journey.


----------



## smiling angel

Well done dif! Wideawake#


----------



## dlf

Smiley angel thanks so much.


----------



## Ljp64

Good luck today *Bex*
*Talisman * sounds like a good idea to start a new thread . I want to hear about these babies and hopefully let you lot know when I get mine!!
Lisa x


----------



## Bexswar

Thanks for your support and wishes ladies. Well much to my total surprise, I tested this morning and there is a faint second line on the test!!! Let's hope it stays for OTD on Friday!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Dlf and Bex!! Congratulations on your early BFPs  

I have only been quiet as there was so much bad news coming out I was starting to stress myself out  but after the scan yesterday I'm happy to say I feel so ill cos I am pregnant not because of all the drugs yay

I am not in any other group. So happy this group now has one. Yay

Xx


----------



## Rellie

Oh wow little_pea and Smiling angel!!! Happy happy happy!

I also have done a test at 7dp5dt and it is BFP, i cant quite believe it and i am worried its trigger! Bex and Dlf, amazing too! i need to be able to breathe till sunday as at the moment i cant just incase!


----------



## Talisman

Huge congrats rellie and bex   

Yay smiling angel!!!! I will go  and join that thread now xxx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Afternoon ladies 

Kirsty - good luck with EC, make sure you come back and let us know how many eggs you get x

Little Pea - That's lovely, look forward to keeping up to date on the other thread x

dlf - congratulations on your BFP

Rellie and Bexswar - congratulations to you too, the trigger should be out by day 12, I got all confused as nothing was showing except on a CBD test so that's great you're getting a line!!

AFM - spoke to doctor today and he's agreed to do me a prescription for Crinone progesterone gel which will save a little, got to go and pick a letter up from the clinic today to take to him and I've checked with the pharmacy to make sure they can get it in time for me as I only have two doses left, that will teach me for leaving it so late!!  Other than that all ok here  except I can't read page 56 of this thread as work computer says it's pornography!!  I'll be joining April / May cycle buddies now preggers buddies, see you all there xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Ive joined our pregnant buddies group 

Rellie - congratulations - I hope it sticks xx


----------



## Ldt1979

Hi ladies, just wanted to say Hello, had my egg collection today and just had a phone call to 6 out of 7 for ICSI were mature enough for injection,


----------



## Mrst83

Hiya congratulations *rellie* look after yourself hunni.

I had my ec today I got a bit overwhelmed and upset as I was terrified as I had so many follies. They've got 15 for Icsi. Dh sample was good enough too. I have to go back for bloods tomorrow to make sure I'm ok as my oestrogen levels were too high and they had to put ec back two days but I'm feeling good so hopefully all going okay.

Fingers crossed we have tiny embryos by tomorrow... oooh in sooo excited now it all actually seems real today. Xxx


----------



## Dory10

DLF, Rellie, Bex - CONGRATULATIONS    Great news!

Little Pea - Really glad your scan went well and fingers crossed he/she keeps growing healthy and strong.

Mrst - Great number of eggs and really hope you recover well and the bloods go ok tomorrow.

Ldt - Sending   for your embies over night.

Hugs to everyone else    I'll go and look for the preggers section.


Dory
xxx


----------



## elmo283

LDT and Mrst - excellent. 

I hope I will be able to join you on the other board. Having a funny day today - some spotting (10dp3dt). And cyclogest did a really bizarre thing this morning. Came home from work this afternoon and slept for a couple of hours. Must be the interrupted sleep at night getting to me! 

Sun is shining and it is quite warm out. 

Xxx


----------



## Dory10

Elmo - Needing naps can be a very good sign   

Dory
xxx


----------



## Talisman

Oh bugger admin have closed our new thread 

They put another link on but i cant find it now


----------



## Talisman

Found it. Will put link on later when on laptop.xx


----------



## Sharry

Link to BFP thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=321461.0

Sharry xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi all,

Big congratulations to *Bex, Rellie, Dlf* on your BFP's, yay!!!

Also have my fingers crossed for lots of little embies tomorrow *LTD* and *Mrst*!

Hugs,

Anna X


----------



## clare davies 87

hello ladys 
sorry ive not been on for a while been busy
congrats to those that had a BFP 

i had transfer on the 10 may and ive just started spottin does this mean they cycle has failed or could it be late implantation bleedin?


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi Clare Davies it seems lots of ladies get some spotting and it is nothing to worry about. We had our transfer on the same day but I have been getting bfp's on my tests for a week already. When is your otd? 
Don't quote me on this but I'd imagine you are quite safe to test now and find out what is going on.

Afm once again I have been up since 4am. All these waits are so nerve wrecking!

I hope everyone else is well today. Wishing you all lots of PMA.

Anna X


----------



## noelle80

Hi ladies, sorry I've been AWOL for so long, it's been a busy week with packing, cleaning, driving to Copenhagen, and there's still the unpacking to do! I have been reading now & then when I've managed to get some free wifi and just wanted to send a big   to the recent bfns, I hope you are all doing ok and planning your next move, or at least having a much needed break. 

Congrats to the bfps! I'm sorry I can't do personals for everyone today, hoping to have more time next week when hubby goes back to work. Little pea great news about your scan  

Afm I should be 6 weeks pregnant yesterday. I really don't feel a thing apart from sore boobs and that's probably the progesterone pessaries. Not had any morning sickness, spotting, twinges, nothing. Getting paranoid it's not worked. I used my final test last week and it said 3+ weeks but now I really want to test again but haven't got any! I'm registered with a doctor now and have an appointment Monday and she will do a urine test. Not sure when my first scan will be.

I'll be back later hopefully for a better catch up and to try to find where everyone is moving to now. I was on the early scans thread but didn't like it.

Hope everyone still having treatment is ok and good luck to those of you on the tww!


----------



## smiling angel

Noelle congrats and try bit to worry. I'm in a similar boat sore boobs and frequent urination being my main symptom over the past week but we are still early. I'm on the early scans and the jan / feb 2015 due date one and some of the girls are there so have a look. X

Best of luck everyone with ec's, transfers  etc x


----------



## elmo283

Noelle - good to hear from you! Glad you got there ok. It must be really exciting starting out in a new city and being pregnant. Til lykke med alt! 

ClaireDavies - I have spotting too - worried is an understatement. My clinic were very good yesterday, listened and gave good advice. They said I can call anytime and they are following up today to see what is happening. It might be worth you calling your clinic if you are concerned. They might bring OTD forward too.

AFM - I am awaiting OTD which is due to be Monday but they might bring it forward. I have been spotting the last couple of days (now 11dp3dt) which really freaked me out yesterday. It has not developed to anything further at present but I am getting a few cramps. Have resisted the temptation to test as I am scared of a BFN! Have not discussed with DH either as don't want to bring him down either. I am less upset than yesterday, still holding onto hope. More relaxed day today as well as my schools are polling stations. Still have to go in later but can take it easy which is good.

Have a good day.

Xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Hiya just a quickie

We had a call this morning and they were able to use all 15 eggs for Icsi and an amzibg ten have fertilised. I feel completely lucky and blessed today. 

We may have et on Saturday or Monday not sure yet.
I had a scan as I had so many follies and ny ovaries were swollen but the doc is happy to transfer fresh so I'm over the moon.

I've had two days off now and I dont go back til Tuesday. I'm bored aleady and I dint know how you cope on your 2ww!!!


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Mrst83 - that's fantastic!!!  You're one lucky lady.  Looking forward to see how they all do over the next few days.  2WW is terrible but there always seems to be something to wait around for xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi Noelle - Glad your move went well and you've managed to get in with a doctor over there quickly    I've got nothing other than the sore boobs and weeing either but I remember last time my ms didn't really start until about 7 weeks.

Mrst - Great news   They'll probably do ET on Monday with that many embies.

Elmo -  

ClareD - Did you have a 3dt or a 5dt?  Spotting could be a good sign and bad sign or a nothing sign (sorry not much help) but hang in there, bet it's not long until OTD.

Anna, Hetty, Smiling and everyone else - Hope you're ok and  

Dory
xxx


----------



## clare davies 87

Ive phoned the clinic up they have told me to carry on with the perries and to still do a test on tuesday and to just rest and try not to worry.


----------



## Talisman

Great to here from u noelle glad the move went well xx 

Elmo and  clared hope the spotting is nothing  

Great news mrst!! X

Hi dory hetty smiling happybaby and everyone else xxx


----------



## Rellie

Hi Noelle, nice to see you on here again, hope the move has not been too stressful!!  

Elmo, well done you for not testing, i wish i had that willpower, i have tested again this morning, this is 8dp5dt and is is positive, however i was expecting a darker line and its just the same as yesterday, so i am now really worried its not progressing..... its awful..  

Mrst, what a fantastic lot of eggs you layed! well done, thats great news!!

Clare and elmo, spotting can be completely normal, so please try not too worry!

Dlf and bex, hope the BFP is sinking in, have you tested again??

happybaby, dory, talisman, little-pea, homemade,smiling and all the others, i hope you are all sailng through the madness! i know your all either waiting scans or days away from OTD!

afm, i have been getting lots of shooting pains etc, my abdomen hurts if i have the slightest bit of urine in it again, a little bit similar to a mild ohss... i have had another positive this morning on a frer but i was expecting a darker line and it is just the same, clearly visable but not darker... so that has knocked me for 6.. I also feel so goosed i have taken myself off to bed after dp picked up a chippy tea which i cant even eat as i feel sick. its awful and i am obviously worrying far too much which isnt helping...


----------



## elmo283

AF has arrived! Gutted but will dust myself off and try again. Trying to hold together as waiting for a pupil to turn up.

Have to test in morning just to be sure for clinic then they will book review appointment.

Xxx


----------



## smiling angel

So sorry Elmo thoughts are with you x


----------



## Mrst83

Oh no Elmo thinking of you


----------



## Rellie

Im sorry Elmo, thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Dory10

Elmo xxx

Rellie - Don't worry it takes more than a day for a line to get much darker and it's still quite early


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Chippie Tea Rellie? You sound like my DH  where are you from, guessing it's near where he's from.  

So sorry elmo   xx


----------



## Perla

So sorry Elmo I know how you feel! Lots of love to you lovely xx


----------



## elmo283

Sharry - pls update to BFN

hope to chat to some of you again when we go again.

Thanks for your support.

Xxx


----------



## Happybabycoming

*Elmo*, I've just seen your sad news, gutted for you! Hope you will try again soon.  to you xxxxxx

*Rellie, Smiling*, it doesn't get easier with the constant testing. My line today is a little lighter than yesterdays on the ebay cheapo. Am hoping it is just because it is an ebay cheapo and trying not to read into it too much.

*Noelle*, welcome back to the thread!

*Mrst*- very well done with so many eggs. Wishing you the best for your call today

xxxxxxx


----------



## Little_Pea

We'll I'm a little sad they have blocked and closed our group.

I won't be joining the BFP thread as I find it too hard to keep up and quite liked the idea of keeping up to date with my cycle buddies

Maybe we should make a secret ******** group like they do on net mums LOL

That's really disappointed me (

As for me. I'm so bloated - I'm huge! I'm also suffering severely with pain in my upper abdomen  feels like trapped wind but all the belching I'm
Doing isn't clearing the discomfort

Aste day goes on feels like I'm being stabbed across my waist with a sword

If i lie down it's like an elephant is sitting on my chest and the pains wake me from my sleep

Blimmin progestrone. I'm off my food today as it feels every time I eat I'm just adding to a blockage and back log of rotting food

The pain is sometimes like severe hunger pains - very odd

(

Anyway 10 days off wooh xx


----------



## Talisman

Hi little pea sorry feeling so rough with it all...im constantly bloated too but not in as much pain as i was.  I like the idea of a private ** group...are there any IT minded out of us that could set it up? Dont ask me i havent got a clue....we could private message on here to get our real names etc.

What do all you cycle buddies think? Xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

I know I am difficult but I have a serious allergy to ******** and it's invasion of privacy!

How about we continue posting right here? After all this is the group we are happy with. Has anyone said we are going to be shut down?

*Little Pea* I know what you mean about the bloating and I must admit I loved your descriptions of it! It's that damn progesterone. I used to have a flat belly before treatment now I look like I'm 6 months pregnant!

I guess the crop top fashion is out for us this summer X


----------



## Little_Pea

I've emailed the clinic to ask for some advice...

Waiting for reply.

Just found this on cycle group FAQS

Do I stop posting when I finish treatment?

It's up to you. Many members of cycle buddies really gel and want to keep the special place where they formed their friendships going for long after the initial treatment is over. Here in the cycle buddy area you are more than welcome to continue posting, so long as you respect the Posting guidelines: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=529.0 If your threads continue for a long period, they will be eventually moved into a long term chit chat area so you can keep your group together.

So hopefully we can keep something going xx


----------



## Mani80

Hey ladies

Hope your all well. Has definately gone a lot more quiet on here now that not have finished treatment.
*little pea* and *talisman* defo with you on the big old belly and stomach pains. Mine doesn't sound as bad as yours but I find that later on in the day my stomach feels like someone is pulling a tight band around it and I literally find it a struggle to breathe!

*noelle* great to hear from you and glad your settling in ok!keep us posted on how your getting on.

I think we are fine carrying on this thread as we have a similar situation on the march/April cycle buddies thread too which I also was posting on.

Xx


----------



## Little_Pea

I started wearing maternity jeans as soon as I went onto the gestone as I swelled up so much.

I've been told by other mummy's I look 4 -5 months pregnant! But it moves when I suck it in so I know it's all bloat!

I've been taking photos every Friday and just swell more and more.

Had shreddies this Am, a buttered beigel for brunch and just had cheese and crackers -  going for a plain limited food day


----------



## Mrst83

Speaking for myself I think we're all just glad and happy for the ladies who this cycle has worked for and I dint think any of you BFP would intentionally post anything on here that would upset anyone. Wee just happy for you all surely xxx


----------



## Mani80

I hope no one minds us talking on here about pregnancy, wouldn't want to offend.


----------



## Sharry

Ladies this thread will stay open for general chat but pregnancy chat needs to be kept for the babydust threads 

Sharry xx


----------



## smiling angel

You are right mrst there are other threads for people it has worked for including myself. Personally I like checking in on this thread to wish others luck and I think if should be left for people cycling. I doubt anyone meant anything inconsiderate though and if by any chance I said anything inconsiderate I apologise. 

Hope everyone has a fab evening x


----------



## Talisman

So maybe the due in jan/feb thread is the best place for us cycle buddies to chat? Hope i havent offended anyone either!! X


----------



## Happybabycoming

Surely after May is over there will be no-one left cycling on this thread? I'm too scared to go onto that thread yet as it is such early days... so am sticking to here and the awaiting scans thread for now...   If things go well I would probably only join the thread you mention after 12 weeks... am way too paranoid! XX


----------



## Rellie

Its so nice keeping up with everyone on here, i joined pretty late but still feel like i want to catch up!

Haha hetty, chippy tea! its famous on a Friday, although we have lazy chippy tea nights only about once a month. At the moment though it is too stodgy as i found out yesterday yak! i am also extremely bloated and feeling terrible, really tired, and like little_pea, anything i eat gets stuck between my boobs and belly button i am only 9dp5dt and its defo the progesterone and maybe the steroids,but if my bfp keeps coming i am hoping this does not get any worse..... i feel like a big heffa, and its soft and squigy too except around my barrel... which has hard patches. Gross!!!!!!!   

Happybaby, its awful isnt it i am too scared to believe the tests and feel like its going to be snatched away from me, i rang the clinic and told them i tested early as its bank holiday monday so after OTD on Sunday i will need more drugs. She was lovely and saying congrats etc, i kept saying dont say it just yet please, i feel uncomfortable with it. She said the tests dont lie and treat yourself as PG.... still not so sure....


----------



## Ljp64

Sharry,
Can't those of us who agree just set up a new thread?? I don't mind hearing about pregnancies from ladies I cycled with. If preg chat is not allowed can't we set up a private thread? I lost my baby and I want to keep up with everyone I cycled with.

AFM the baby was gone when I had the scan today. I can't understand when I miscarried. The chat after was so depressing, the nurse even spoke to us about DE because if my age. 

Anyway, we have a review in six weeks. Onwards and upwards!  
Lisa xxx


----------



## Dory10

Lisa -   I'm so sorry for your loss but am glad that you have a review date set already, you'll have time to think about any questions and options before then but for now take time for you and DH.

Hi everyone else  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Peppermint76

Lisa I'm am so so sorry. I was hoping today that it would be good news. Take it easy and sending you huge virtual hugs


----------



## smiling angel

So sorry Lisa and you are coming across so brave xx


----------



## Talisman

Ljp im sorry to hear that massive hugs to you


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
We could set up a new thread on the chit chat board. There are restrictions on pregnancy chat on there. What do you think ? 

I've done a lot of crying tonight not helped by a lot of wine. First drink in six months!!!


----------



## Ljp64

Sorry there ARENT restrictions on pregnancy chat is what I meant . That's d good thing I think


----------



## Talisman

Sounds good to me maybe smiling angel will set it up for us (pretty please) xxx


----------



## MarieMarsh

*Ljp* I really admire you, your going through a crap time but you still want to keep in touch and are interested in our pregnancies!! Who knows we might still be chatting a few months down the line and you might be joining us... Hopefully x x x

I'm on the due in jan Feb page and there are a few of us on there, but it's not right as I'm only interested in the people I know and that's unfair really...

Just let me know where your going and I shall follow, I really can't keep up when there's loads of people though...

Went doctors today and it's all official, getting free cyclogest now!!  x


----------



## smiling angel

Right ladies it's set up and called April May cycle preggers buddies and it's for ANYONE who wants to join preggers or not!! Its on the pregnancy chat. Don't leave me there solo please for too long I've set it up on the kind request of Tali so jump on there quick!


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi Lisa,

So sorry to hear the sad news. I was also holding on to some hope. Great that you have got a review so soon. I really hope to see you with a bfp soon. 

Lots of love and hugs,

Anna


----------



## Katie791

Lisa I'm so sorry to hear your news, huge hugs  

Congrats mariemarsh, does it make it feel more real now?

AFM, our OTD was yesterday and the clear blue digital was very kind to us and showed that magical word 'pregnant'!!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyy!! Our OTD was quite late at 13dp5dt so I'm not desperate to do another test today which is surprising as thought I'd become a POAS addict. 

Hopefully will be having a scan in two weeks ish and will try not to freak out too much before then! 

Sharry could you update the front page to   Please?

Xx


----------



## Dory10

Katie -   Yey fab news for you!  Congratulations xxxx


----------



## babyhope1986

Hello ladies! I'm new to this site. I'm about to start my cycle at create wimbledon. I'm just wondering if anyone had mild ivf cycle at create. At the moment I'm a bit confused with the process of ivf. Thank you!


----------



## MarieMarsh

Congratulations Katie x x x it does feel more real now getting very excited!!! 

I'm really not happy with this site anymore, why are they closing that thread? We want to keep in touch but some unfortunate ones are not pregnant so why would they want to join due jan/feb page!! 
Grrrr I'm  a little angry right now... Control freaks!!!


----------



## Sharry

This thread will be here to keep in touch, just be respectful and keep the detailed pregnancy chat for the pregnancy threads.

Sharry xx


----------



## Dory10

Hi babyhope1986

I hope that your upcoming cycle is successful and wanted to send you lots of luck  but you might find that many of us on this thread are quite far in front of you with regards to treatment and that the ladies on the June/July thread are more at your stage?

Here's a link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=321513.0

You're very welcome to join us too and if we can always offer support and advice from our own experiences if you think that would help?

Dory
xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Right the other thread's been closed. We can stay on this one if there's not too much detailed preggers talk. Or I can set one up on the long term chat section. What do you think? 
Lisa


----------



## Talisman

Has the new one that smiling has kindly just set up been closed?


----------



## Sharry

Yes the new thread will be closed .

Members can't start threads in long term chat area, but this thread will move there in a few months.

Sharry xx


----------



## Mrst83

Just a quickie having ET on Monday my ten little embies are still going strong and we have eight top quality 8 cell embryos. 
Amazing! And we feel very blessed today. 

Can any of you ladies explain the OTD thing? I think I remember *littlepea * saying it has to add up to 14 but I dont really understand.

Also has anyone been recommended any food to eat or avoid after et? The staff in my hospital really are lovely but there seems to be a huge lack of information and you do so etines feel rushed so you dont want to ask so many questions.
I'm a liver of herbal tea anyway so dont really have caffeine but are they all okay to drink?


----------



## Ljp64

Hi Mrs T
There are some herbal teas you shouldn't drink whilst PUPO or pregnant. I know peppermint and black currant are safe. I went to Holland and Barrett and they told me what was okay. 
Great news about your embies,

Lisa x


----------



## Mrst83

Thank you Lisa I enjoy peppermint so will buy a nice organic one and stick to that x


----------



## Dory10

Mrst

Fab news on your embies, they are certainly strong little fighters, will be thinkign about you on Monday and sending lots of .

As regards to OTD, they vary a lot from clinic to clinic, some are as early as 14 days after EC and some up to 19 days after. Basically if you were to fall pregnant naturally the main sign that you might be pregnant would be a missed period which on an average cycle length of 28 days would be around 14 days after ovulation or as in us IVF ladies case 14 days after EC - so 9 days after a 5dt or 11 days after a 3dt.

However a lot of clinics set OTD later than this as there is a greater chance of the result being accurate the longer you leave it. Some ladies do get a positive result earlier but many do not and they are pregnant so all it does is add to the anxiety - I found some research that showed that only about 60% of pregnant ladies tested positive on the day of their missed period (day 14 after EC) and only 75% the days after that. By 4 days after the missed period (18 days after EC) about 100% were testing positive. Here's the link http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When-can-I-expect-a-positive-HPT-if-I-am-pregnant.html

Hope that helps a bit? As for eating after ET just follow the advice for pregnant ladies on the NHS website and if in doubt avoid it until OTD. Here's a link to the NHS site http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx#close

Lots of 

Dory
xxx

/links


----------



## Talisman

Congratulations mrst thats such great  news good luck for monday xx

Im confused about which thread we are all going to go with....please can someone point me in the right direction if i need to move threads to keep up with you all. ******** private group could still be the answer? (Happybaby a private group on ** is very private).

Xxxx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Mrst - the only thing you might want to wait for is the trigger to come out your system which they say takes 11 days other than that I don't think any of us understand OTDs x


----------



## smiling angel

Congrats Katie yay!


----------



## smiling angel

Talisman I'm going to stick with early scans and the Jan / feb one and if another thread ends up set up then great! I've tried and they've been closed down its a pity but it's obviously the way it is. You're in the other thread anyway so chat later x


----------



## Ljp64

It seems line this is the thread we need to stay on because the others get closed ! Shared will move this to long term chat eventually . A closed ** group as well as this thread would be good I think. I could set it up if anyone is interested . Then we can choose which one to be part of, or both


----------



## Talisman

Ljp thanks i would join a closed group on ** if u set one up xxx happy to stay on here also but cant talk much about pregnancy on this thread and i guess some of us want to now and hopefully some others will want to WHEN they get their bfp! 

Smiling im happy to stay on due jan/feb also im just abit rubbish with keeping ip if tonnes of ppl xx


----------



## smiling angel

Closed ** sounds good to me so am happy to join that. Talisman there should be similar amt of people as we had on cycle thread do wouldn't worry sure see how it goes. I'm happy to chat to anyone


----------



## Ljp64

Right! 
I've set up a group on **. Pm me with your name, I'll give you mine and the group name. X


----------



## Talisman

Happybaby. If your not on ******** and you want to join the closed group on there that ljp has set up then you could register on ** with the name happybaby then noone will know its u.x


----------



## dlf

Rellie my otd was may 23 and yes still positive. My beta hcg was 73


----------



## Rellie

Congrats dlf...xxx, we are early risers on here arent we! ive been up since 5, i am still fuming, dp drank 3 bottles of red last night and was paraletic, i lost my temper a bit and i am now out of bed, before i seriously elbow him!!

ljp, i will pm you xx


----------



## Talisman

Morning ladies

Congratulations dlf  

Happy bank holiday weekend everyone xx


----------



## Rellie

Oooohhhh, smilingangel while your around, how long are you taking the clexane and steroids for??
xx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies , 
Congratulations dlf !
Just a quickie. The ** page I'd up and running. PM me to join. Of course I'm sure we'll all stay on here too. 
AFM I got pretty drunk last night on not very much wine! I haven't drink this year so my tolerance is right down! I saw my acupuncturist yesterday who gave me a list of supplements for egg quality. As soon ax they come I'll get back on the healthy eating!


----------



## smiling angel

Hi Rellie until 12 weeks   Pg!! I'm on Clexane, progesterone, steroids, glucophage, pregnacare max (my body can't activate folic acid as this is the only activated one) and interlipds. I've had the interlipds twice and when I go in for scan I'll find out if I've to have them again. How about you?


----------



## Ljp64

Hi Smiling,
What do all those things do? Are they prescribed?


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hello ladies,

Sorry I have been off this thread for a while.

Firstly, *Katie*, my ET partner in crime, congratulations on your   !!!
You know we had ET on Mexican mother's day, (so of course it worked)!!

*Mrst*, Wow amazing number of eggs and great fertilisation rate! I'm sure you will be spoilt for choice with all those quality blasts you will get tomorrow! Mrst as for special foods. The old I slice of pineapple a day with the core after ET for 5 days is recommended by many, as well as avocado and brazil nuts to aid implantation.

*Smiling Angel*- I am now only on progesterone, which is a little scary. In my last round I was given fragmin (clexane) but it gave me really gross huge purple weird bruising and the doc advised me to stop taking it. This time I've just been on progynova tablets (until today) and now just the lovely pessaries.

*Lisa*- I see you are interested in improving your egg quality. Well I can tell what worked for me. Last round I had 15 eggs but only 8 mature and only 4 fertilised, and not great quality. This time I only had 7 but they all fertilised and they all got to high quality blast. I was able to transfer 2 and freeze 5, I was totally shocked! I was taking Apimist + pollen 2 teaspoons, L-Arginine 500, Maca 1 teaspoon, and Ubiquinol 600 (a better form of Q10 especially if a little older) apart from vitamins C, E and D and as much protein as possible. I would recommend this regime to anyone as I think the results speak for themselves! I must add that my clinic added Human Growth hormone every other day to my stims, as well as low dose dexamethasone until EC. Both of these are thought to help with egg quality and maturity. 
I think you should go for the special regime. I did it for about 2.5 months but ideally it should be at least 3. Oh and I had acupuncture once a week.

Everyone else, sorry I haven't kept up properly... and sorry I won't join ******** to join the group. They don't let you use silly names such as Happy Baby and it's hard enough to keep up with FF can't deal with another site, sorry!

AFM, my symptoms have totally died down. Boobs hardly hurt much, metallic taste has gone. My energy levels are high. I've been sure it was the end. 
Did a clearblue yesterday afternoon and got another 2-3. Did the other one this morning actually to see if it had gone down, and got my all elusive 3+!!!

Today is my official OTD and I am officially pregnant! *Sharry*, please update the front page!! 

I hope to catch up with you all later.

Take care,

Anna XXXXXXX


----------



## Mrst83

*happybabycoming* congratulations hunni. I have tried but I really can't stand avacado! Lol I'll stick to the Brazil nuts and will munch on some pineapple every day. So excited for tomorrow my tummy is still quite sore but I'm sure it will be fine. I am having et tomorrow but can't have any time off work but hubby is gonna look after me and I will sit at my desk and have promises from my colleagues that they will do all the running about. Going out for a meal later with friends. Close ones that know what's happening so we can relax and not worry about mentioning anything. Hope you all have a lovely Sunday
Will check in tomorrow after et. Xxx


----------



## noelle80

Mrs t good luck for tomorrow, do you know how many you are having put back?

Anna congratulations on your bfp!! Seeing that 3+ is great isn't it, but the lack of symptoms is awful, I have none and really want to test again as I haven't tested for nearly 2weeks and I keep feeling like I can't possibly be pregnant!

Lisa thanks for setting up the ** page, I hope a lot of us join, I'd like to keep up with how everyone is doing, but it's hard when we've all split off into different groups here. 

Katie & dlf congrats on your bfps! 

How is everyone else? It is quieter on here now, I haven't really got into the other threads, the early scans thread seemed a bit busy and I'm scared to post in the bfp jan thread yet. I still don't feel preggers although I am now 6+4. I should have a test done tomorrow by the gp here and I'm hoping its a nice strong bfp. Last night I dreamt I did a clear blue digital and it had gone back down to 2-3 weeks. I do look really bloated still though, not sure if that is the pessaries, can't wait to finish using them!


----------



## Katie791

Hey,

Anna, that is an excellent Mexican fact! Glad to hear that you've still reached the 3+ even with symptoms disappearing. I'm preempting that I'll be worrying if/when my symptoms seem to go...they're a bit of a comfort that things are still going on aren't they? You do read that they can come and go but still worrying when it's pre scan stage.

Noelle nice to hear from you, how's the move gone/going? I know I'm still more bloated than normal. I've been told I won't need any more after I finish my current packet which takes me up until about 2nd June...bit nervous about stopping them but suppose it's what your body is designed to do without the need for extra hormones. I think because we're used to being seen fairly often at the hospital that it's a bit freaky when there's a few weeks to wait for scans etc. Need to keep remembering that for "normal" pregnancies it's a case of a test then a scan at 12 weeks normally! 

Hope everyone else is having a lovely bank holiday weekend xx


----------



## smiling angel

Lisa to answer your question I'm
On all those meds as I was having recurrent chemicals and m/c and they ran bloods and found I'd loads wrong in my immune system so my body didn't want to hang onto the embryos so the meds seem to be working. I suppose I'll know more after my scan on Wednesday x


----------



## Talisman

Good luck mrst for et tomorrow xx

Huge congrats officially happy baby. I think uou can use a different name on ** cos my partners dad uses him biker name (which is a strange name). Xx

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Mrst83

*Noelle* we are lucky to be nhs funded but sadly only allowed one to be transferred back.

Very strange day my godmother surprised me and turned up today whilst we were out for a meal. They live 300 miles sway seriously somebody know something . I have not told family about out treatment but it just seems a coincidence that they turn up day before et


----------



## dlf

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. And I am still wishing everyone great wishes as well. 
But to I am having a problem I am on endomentrin inserts n I started spotting / bleeding this morning. Went to emergency room numbers are doubling but it is still scary. Has anyone had this.


----------



## Rellie

Good luck Mrst! xxx

Dlf, i hope your feeling better, i have no idea on the inserts im afraid, i have heard they can cause irritation, can you not use back passage for those like progesterone??

Sorry not much help! take care

Afm, sporadic period cramps freaking me out, its awful.... xxx

xx


----------



## noelle80

I hope it is your lucky one mrsT! I was NHS and only had one as well but it was all I needed! They do say having 2 doesn't really increase your chances of a bfp very much x

Dlf as long as your numbers are doubling I think that is a good thing, I think a lot of people do spot/bleed a bit and that is normal. 

Katie the move went well thanks, still settling in here and lots still to unpack but it's been great for taking my mind off things. Don't know where the past 2 weeks has gone! The ivf feels like a lifetime ago already and apart from the fact that none of my clothes fit anymore I could believe I actually dreamt it all!

I'm looking forward to seeing the gp later & finding out what happens next here, I hope she speaks good English as my Danish consists of hello & thank you at the minute! Luckily the receptionist is British so hopefully she can translate if I have any problems!


----------



## Dory10

Mrst - Sending lots of luck for ET today  

dlf - If your bloods are showing your levels are still doubling then that is a really good sign, have the EPAU offered you an early scan?  How many weeks are you now?

Noelle - Glad to hear you're settling into Danish life and hope the trip to the GP goes well (and that they speak good English), I'm sure they will it always seems to be the English that aren't very good at other languages.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Hi ladies, 
*dlf* hope everything works out okay. You could ask for an early scan at six weeks it put your mind at rest.

Hi to everyone else ! Remember we've set up a group on ** too if you're interested in joining. Thus is after several failed attempts to start a new thread on here. PM me if you would like to join. 
Xxx


----------



## noelle80

So I got to the doctors only for the receptionist to realise she had written Monday 27th instead of Tuesday... I've been so busy recently that I barely know what way is up never mind what date it is so I hadn't noticed! Oh well, back tomorrow. Lucky the surgery is practically next door! 

I was a bit frustrated though as I was looking forward to having a test done, I've not done one for 12 days and still have no symptoms so been worrying I've imagined the whole thing! Realised I had a whole load of old ovulation tests from a couple of years ago and I remember reading they will show up positive if you are pregnant so I did one, the line came up instantly and was so dark it was almost black so I'm feeling better again!

I've joined the ** group and it is lovely to put faces to names and see scan pics/talk about whatever we want without being told we are in the wrong thread! It's a secret group so no one can see that you are a member or what you post apart from other members xx


----------



## dlf

Thanks ladies I get another beta tomorrow. I am only 4wks3 days. So I have 2 wks to go before i get a scan. Will update yall tomorrow.


----------



## Sharry

noelle80 said:


> I've joined the ** group and it is lovely to put faces to names and see scan pics/talk about whatever we want without being told we are in the wrong thread! It's a secret group so no one can see that you are a member or what you post apart from other members xx


All we ask is that you use the pregnancy threads for pregnancy chat. This thread will remain open for as long as it is need/used.

Sharry xx


----------



## noelle80

Thanks sharry, and sorry, I wasn't having a dig, I just can't keep track of what thread I'm actually posting on here sometimes!


----------



## Sharry

And we also do want you to feel that we are chasing you away to ********


----------



## smiling angel

Did it's a long 2 weeks waiting for scans so try and keep yourself busy. I just cannot wait till Wednesdsy for mine!

That's a pity nioelle about the wrong day but at least it's tomorrow x

Mrst good luck for tomorrow!

Rellie try bit to worry its difficult I know. You worry when you've no symptoms and you Rory when you have them! What we all go through eh?

Guys I've joined the ******** page too and it's lully on there to see faces to names!


----------



## MarieMarsh

I'm loving the ******** one... No one to block you and put faces to nicknames/real names x


----------



## Mrst83

Well I'm now officially PUPO let the Crazy 2ww begin xx


----------



## smiling angel

Congrats mrst and the very best of luck!


----------



## noelle80

Woohoo congrats mrsT! Hope you manage to stay sane for the next two weeks! When is your otd?


----------



## Mrst83

*noelle* thank you
Not until 9th June which is fourteen days after et not ec. All very confusing. I'm not going to cheat we've made our minds up. There is defo something going on though feeling pulls and rumbles I. My tummy. Could be my swollen ovaries though. I got mild ohss so have to drink lots of fluids. Back at work today too  xxx


----------



## Dory10

Mrst -   Hope the 2ww doesn't turn you as bonkers as it did me!  Sending lots of  .

Noelle - Hope your doctor's appointment goes well today.


Dory
xxx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Glad to hear I'm not the only one thinking I have imagined all this, my friend made me feel better by telling me she didn't have any symptoms until week 10, wasn't so pleased to hear she then had terrible morning sickness and was super tired.  Saying I don't have any symptoms, my boobs are so sore and the vivid dreams are still there, last night my dream was so horrid I can't even repeat it  my belly is so swollen but I think that's just the progesterone as my lower abdomen is just starting to change shape.

I haven't tested for 1 week and 1 day, got our scan on Thursday so was thinking that I can wait until then but knowing ovulation kit tests indicate pregnancy guess what I will probably do tomorrow 

Congratulations Mrst xx


----------



## Perla

Hi Home made, That time has gone so quickly. Hope your scan goes well xxx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Hi Perla

Thank you so much.  I have been thinking of you often.

Hetty xx


----------



## noelle80

MrsT at least work should take your mind off things! I got a few twinges & af type aches for the first week or so after et then nothing much since then apart from swollen boobs & bloated belly.  

Dlf hope your beta goes ok today  

Dory & Hetty I'm so jealous of you both having your scans so early!   hope yours goes well on Thursday Hetty.

Perla hope you are ok? It's nice to see some people are still on here, feel like I've lost touch with a lot of the ladies from this thread!

Afm saw my new gp today and looks like I won't be having an early scan. They did a pregnancy test today and have booked me in for blood tests & referral on June 10th. As far as I can make out they generally don't do any paperwork or anything before 8 weeks as there is no point due to the number of pregnancies that don't make it that far (I think that was the jist of it, her English wasn't great but much better than my Danish!)
I could maybe go private & find somewhere to scan me but I'm not sure if it is worth it, it won't change the outcome one way or the other...
So it looks like a few more weeks of waiting for me! At least I have plenty to distract me getting used to a new country. Maybe I can manage to learn some basic pregnancy-related Danish before I get my scan!


----------



## mumtomonkey

hi everyone, i'm still floating round here a bit too - there's not much going on on the trying to conceive naturally board, so it's a bit boring for me 

hetty - really good luck with your scan on thursday, hope it goes well. 

noelle - your move seems to have gone well, you're making me laugh with your danish lingo skills. Frustrating that you're not going to get an early scan, but there will be so much more to see by the time you look at that screen xx 

mrst - congrats on pupo, good luck with your 2ww xx

dory - sorry I've missed when your scan is, is it this week? Really good luck for that xx 

Talisman, little pea, smiling angel, mariemarsh - hope you're all doing well  xx

lisa - was so so sorry to hear that you had your miscarriage confirmed. It's so sad and confusing - am sure you're wanting to move on now, but sending you a big hug anyway xx 

really sorry to anyone I've not mentioned, I'm not sure if there are many of the BFN'ers like me who still pop on for a read? If there are, then make yourselves known so we can have a chat too. The negative cycle thread is too busy xx 

AFM, feeling quite a bit better this week now that the drugs are leaving my body, just trying to get on with life really but still a bit sad. I think I might be ovulating at the moment, so if I'm right then it's nice to have a normal cycle back and I think me and DH have decided that from next month we'll crack on with ttc naturally for maybe another year or so and see what happens. You never know we may come back to IVF after that or we may look to adopt (keeping an open mind about both), but for now we've had enough of all the drugs and being prodded around and are just going back to the old-fashioned method! Trying to eat loads of healthy (read boring!) food and be reasonably well behaved on the alcohol front, but have had a couple of glasses of wine this weekend - oops! 

Take care everyone xx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Hi mumtomonkey

Lovely to hear how you are getting on, good luck with everything and keep us updated on your progress xx

xx


----------



## Perla

Thanks Hetty, just glad one of us got our bfp. I hope that you are keeping well x


----------



## Talisman

Hi to everyone

Mumtomonkey and perla nice to hear from you....you are very welcome to join our ******** group. 

Only 6 more sleeps till my scan. Good luck to anyone else ha ing scans this week and good luck with the 2ww mrst. Littlepea are you ok? Fancy joining us on **? 


Xxxx


----------



## Jacstarr

Hi ladies
I keep floating around too even tho I said I wouldn't  
I keep bobbing in and out seeing how everyone is doing.
Great to see the BFP ladies doing well, so sorry for all the BFN ladies too  
I'm still very up and very down but I guess that's normal.

Ive been noseying round other forums but none seem as friendly even tho I'm sure they are once u kno everyone, just feel like we've got a lovely bunch on here.

Currently I'm just waiting for the clinic to get in touch to see what they think happened in this unsuccessful cycle and what they will change if anything next time. Think I'm currently ovulating but prob won't be able to conceive naturally but hey u never know! Bring on the lovin'  

Love to all
Jac xxx


----------



## Talisman

Hi jac great to here from you. If anyone wants to join the ** group too please inbox to ljp or me or smiling angel. Would be great to keep in touch with all of you and put a name to a face....i understand if the bfns dont want to but ljp had a mc and is on the group...we would all love to follow your stories going forward.
Xxx


----------



## Rellie

Hi Perla and mum to monkey, glad to see your ok...xx   

I am kind of wishing i had no symptoms as such, ut i have so many aches, pains and twinges i have no idea whats going on, i have a stitch type feeling and i feel like ive pulled muscles in my stomach, kind of like if i did a lot of sit ups and suffered the next day, trust me i have not been doing that so all very strange! 

congrats mrst on your pupo-ness!

dlf, any news on the beta??

Some of the other ladies i have been catching up on the ** group, so nice to be a bit more personal, and meet the ladies.. xx


----------



## Jacstarr

Talisman - I've inboxed u xx


----------



## smiling angel

Great to hear so many on here guys and see all the news. Jaq delighted you will be joining us on ** it's great to see peoples faces!

Big day for me tomorrow and I'm completely  it and nervous. So please think of me tomorrow ladies for my scan xx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Good luck tomorrow Smiling Angel  only one sleep to go xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hey *MumtoMonkey, Perla* and *Jaqstarr*, lovely to hear from you all!

*Rellie*, those sound like good signs to me, something is definitely brewing in there!

*Smiling Angel*- Best of luck with your scan tomorrow!

Afm- My symptoms disappeared about 3 days ago... then today I've had lower abdo and lower back pain, af style. I went to the gp and asked to do some betas as I had a previous m/c and now have this pain, luckily she was nice and agreed. I hope to have some news on Friday. In the meantime I'm going to try and take it a bit easy. I have been off my feet and I guess my body could be rebelling.

Night night all xxxxx


----------



## Talisman

good luck for beta happybBy. Good luck for scan smiling!!!!

Jac ive inboxed u on ** to check its u first xxx


----------



## dlf

Noelle80 and Rellie yes my beta was good numbers still doubling. Thanks for asking. So they gonna take me off the endomentrin inserts n start me on the progesterone in oil. With them big ass needles.


----------



## Rellie

Haha, dlf, I've had them, do used to be practically at the other side of the room aiming at me like a dart board!!

Best I luck smiling xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Sorry ladies in away in Wales at the moment so missed 10 pages.

Firstly congratulations on the latest BFPs )

Secondly apologies if I have offended anyone with my pregnancy symptoms!

Thirdly it's so annoying not being allowed a pregnancy chat group solely for those we cycled with. It's the stupidest thing I've ever heard.

I've not joined any other threads as I can't keep up and I quite like you ladies.

I think the fact that Lisa has set up the group after he loss says everything really!

So I will be heading over to ** and staying here. Lisa I have a mega hidden ** don't even have an add friend button :-/ il message you 

Good I hear you're all well xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

And I'm in the secret closed ** group  so amazing xx


----------



## smiling angel

Hey ladies just to let you know some incredible news. We had our scan today and we saw 2 perfect heart beats. Can't believe it we just cannot imagine that is is really our time. So emotional and eternally grateful xx


----------



## Mrst83

Aww *smiling angel * I'm so happy for you sweetheart. Look after your precious cargo and yourself. I bet your over the moon


----------



## Talisman

Smiling i just want to cry tears of joy for you xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Smiling - your scan picture has ABSOLUTLY made my day xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rellie

Ditto everything the ladis have said today! Gorgeous! xxxx


----------



## Mani80

Hey ladies

Hope your all well.
*smiling angel* what fantastic news !You defo deserve it!

I had my scan yesterday at 7 weeks which showed one perfect sized peanut with a good heartbeat! Was very surreal!
I was told I no longer need to take the cyclogest perssaries so hoping my bloating will subside now.

Xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Good evening ladies,

*Smiling Angel*, I already told you on the other thread but again- MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS on your double whammy of a scan today! Brought a tear to my eye too I'm telling ya.

*Mani*- Hello dear not to forget you big huge congratulations for your perfect sized bean and heartbeat. I hope this thread stays as lucky as the past couple of day!

I'll have my 2nd beta tomorrow, really am fretting about my symptoms having gone and can't wait until friday to find out if things are ok or not. But pma pma pma pma all the way.

Big hugs to all xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Talisman

Congratulations mani xxx


----------



## smiling angel

It's amazing how you build up such friendships with people on here cause seriously guys your comments mean so much. Thank you Talisman, happy baby, little pea, Rellie & mrs t xx

Little pea thanks for your kind comments and so delighted you are on ** it's going to be so great to keep in touch. 

Happy baby there have been many tears today but all happy ones x

Mani CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!! Brilliant news and I hope this thread remains positive for everyone x


----------



## Rellie

Thinking of you happybaby on your beta today xx

And hetty of course x


----------



## Ljp64

Morning ladies, 
*Mani* great news about your scan. Is sent you a PM about ********. 
*Happybaby* good luck for your beta today. 
*Smiling angel* fantastic news about the twins!! Your scan picture looks amazing. 
*Hetty* good luck for the scan today.

AFM I'm taking my new supplements and trying to eat healthily. I've put on loads of weight since before my first Tx which they say is normal but I need to get if off before we start again. I've contacted a hypnofertility person on *smiling*'s recommendation. Part of me thinks we should go straight to DE rather than waste the money on another OE check but then I'll be missing out on having a biological baby. But does that actually matter It's all so hard to decide. Sometimes I think it would have been easier if I'd never got pregnant at all. I'm so grateful for this site!

Anyway, I need to get a shower, off to have lunch with a friend! I must stay away from the chips!!!

Lisa x


----------



## Happybabycoming

Thank you so much *Rellie*, *Lisa* and *Talisman*. Had the 2nd beta today and the gp will hopefully call me with all the results tomorrow. I am  myself to be honest!

*Hetty*, you are having your scan today...  for you. Very much looking forward to hearing the news!

*Lisa*- The question about OE vs DE is such a personal one. If you are taking lots of supplements to improve your egg health you might be in for a pleasant surprise... I would also recommend your clinic adds human growth hormone to the mix, it seemed to work for me.... if you go straight for DE you will never know, but I think only you can decide how much it matters to you!

I hope everyone else is doing ok and wish everyone a lovely afternoon.

Hugs xoxoxoxo


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Sorry if some of you will see this post on ** but the rollercoaster ride continues, before they scanned me they said I had been booked in too early and then struggled to find anything, said he could see a small sac but wasn't sure if it was it or not. He asked when I last did a test which was 10 days ago. Asked him if it was worth doing bloods which they agreed to do and then I need to go back on Monday for another blood test and back Thursday for another scan and charged me £30 for the blood test, if he'd told me it was going to cost me I'd have just gone to the doctor, I should know better by now I suppose. I bought two CBD tests on the way home and did one when I came in and it says 2-3 weeks so I'll do the other in the morning and hopefully it will say 3+ with stronger urine. He did say an ectopic pregnancy is a possibility and now I'm paranoid as I have a pain in my left side. Knew it was a bad idea having stepson in the car as had to hide my face till it calmed down from being upset. Anyway, I'll let you know what bloods say when they call later. Needless to say I'm not going into work, need to pop in after 5:30pm though. Hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Dory10

Hetty - Big hugs   what a horrible worrying day for you.  Really hope your bloods come back high and that time passes quickly to next week's scan for you.  Don't think about work, focus on you at the moment, I thinking of you  .

Smiling - I know I said it on the other thread but   for you!

Sorry I've not been about much, I've been on the early scans thread so caught up with lots over there.  I'm not on ******** but will have a look into a private account if I can work it out just for our little group.

Love to all

Dory
xxx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

HcG at 1111, doesn't really tell me much but I guess I'll know more Monday. They said I've to watch pain in my left side and go to A&E if it gets worse x


----------



## Happybabycoming

Oh HomemadeHetty so sorry you have had such a difficult day!!

Are you not more than 7 weeks pg at the moment? Or was it an external rather than internal scan you had? I know a lot of ivf clinics start scanning at 6 or 7 weeks so hopefully you are on the cusp and there is something in the way of seeing much.
But why did they book you in at this time if they thought it was too early? It sounds like you have been messed around a bit and it must be so confusing for you  
I am   you will get a good doubling on your 2nd beta and also a positive result at next week's scan.

Lots of   and   for you Hetty. xoxoxoxo


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Thank you Happybaby, it was internal and I'm sure it's not too early, he just wasn't very nice from the moment we walked in. Now I come to think about it, my boobs aren't as sore so maybe it is coming to an end xx


----------



## Dory10

Hetty


----------



## smiling angel

Loads of hugs your way Hetty  . These few days are going to be do hard for you but try your best bit to worry xx


----------



## Perla

Hi home made. Sorry to see your post! I really hope that it all turns out to be fine. So are you back there Monday? Who did you have today? X


----------



## Talisman

Hetty as i said on ** i really hope they just couldnt see it and all is ok xxx


----------



## Mani80

Really hope everything is ok *hetty*. That doctor sounds horrid. Sending you a big 

Xx
Manisha


----------



## Jacstarr

*Hetty* sending u huge huge hugs and hope everything's ok
  
xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Hetty,


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi Hetty, how are you feeling? Have you done another clearblue today? Thinking of you XX

I will get the results for my betas today and I admit I am absolutely terrified, I can't sleep, this must stop!

Wishing everyone a relaxing day xoxoxoxo


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Thanks everyone

Been reading that low HcG is likely with ICSI so fingers crossed.

Happybaby - I have one CBD left and I'm keeping it to do it on Monday before I go to clinic for second blood test. If it says 3+ then the levels will be over 2000 and we'll be going in the right direction.

Perla - I had Ken and Pat, he was really negative as soon as we walked in, I didn't like him before when he did my scan when at the end of DR and I like him even less now, Pat was nice though and Jackie called me with results, always nice to speak to Jackie but I'm just biased 

Went into work to show a new member of staff their accommodation for next year and bumped into a lady I had to give some bad news to which isn't the end of the world but the way she went on you'd have thought it was. Unfortunately the decisions are made by my boss, I just get to deliver the bad news  the joys! It was much easier this time as my mind was elsewhere!


----------



## Happybabycoming

I have everything crossed for you Hetty. Don't take any crap at work! But glad it has served as a distraction! I can't seem to focus on anything right now, doing everything by halves...


----------



## danibee2k

Hello everyone, not sure if I'm in the right place or not but I had my first IUI on Weds so am currently in the 2ww.  Should I be on the June board as that's when I'll be testing or can I join you ladies?


----------



## smiling angel

Hi dani you are more than welcome to stay here but you might find more people in the same boat as you in the June one as there should be lots starting out but welcome to here also xx


----------



## Mrst83

Dan come join us in May/June there's q few of us in 2WW wait now over there


----------



## Rellie

Hi Ladies..

I havent posted on here for a while, i keep catching myself moaning about worrying, so tried to stay off! not working!   

Its slowing down on here now... But at least we have the **...

Did a cbd at 5.30 today and still 2-3 weeks  ... If i go from last period i am 4+6, but from EC its 5+1, so i was expecting a 3+... Musnt grumble really as we have all discussed the levels can be so sporadic!

I am sooooooo bloated, the only thing comfy soon will be those really dogy elastic skirts, the type that are kind of crepe material? Yak! i could just see my DP's face if i had one of those on one day! its ok in the morning but as the day goes on, i am soooooooo much worse, i have had to come for a lie down AGAIN!

My dp is going to pick up another cbd for me to do again in the morn, although i should maybe wait till sunday and try again. we will see....

love to all ladies...  xx


----------



## danibee2k

Ok will do thank you


----------



## Ljp64

Hi Rellie,
Did you do a clear blue? They are notorious bad for dating. I'm sure it's all fine, 
Xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Hiya all I'm getting very confused about all this talk about what tests to use. 

My hospital say to use clear blue but am I right thinking that digital ones dint work when you've had ivf


----------



## Rellie

Hi Mrst, the clear blue, blue dyes are a bit hit and miss, the definate winners seem to be the first response pink dye ones. I have been trying to date using the clear blue digis and all i have been doing is breaking my heart! depending on how i date myself, i am 5+1 if using EC date and 4+6 if using last period, so i should be just going over to 3+ and i am still 2-3....     I am staying way form them for a few days to keep sane and try maybe somepoint early next week. The clear blues do you give you a very quick regnant or not pregnant, however the dating is a bit hit or miss, and they definately work on IVF.

Thanks ljp, everyday throws a curve ball at you, i wonder do we ever stop worrying, i mean at bloody 6 months, i will still be fretting at something!. No bleeding though and for me that is a massive milestone, even getting pregnant previously i have bled! 

Take care all xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Thanks rellie. Try and have a nice few days to yourself before your test again then. Xxx


----------



## Dory10

Rellie -    Step away from the tests hun, they only mess with your mind.  How long until your scan?  If you're really concerned book in to get some bloods done.

Mrst - I've always found clearblue digital reliable to get a pregnant/not pregnant result but have never done them earlier than OTD.  Wilko and Superdrug own brand tests (£2.99 for one/£4.49 for a double pack) have also been reliable for me but again never done them early.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Thanks *dory* I'm not going to buy any till next Sat so I can't be tempeted. I dint have any in the house either. I want to test a day early as otherwise I will have to test Monday am and then go to work and I dont like the sound of that either way.

Off for retail therapy....sounds a bit familiar this


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Hi Rellie, others on here have been saying take how long it is from EC and add 2 weeks to give how far gone you are, I don't think you can use the date from your last period as I think the whole process takes different lengths of time than your natural cycle would x

Not sure why but I'm feeling a bit more positive today, my boobs were sorer than they have been when I woke this morning, I forgot to use my Crinone gel last night so just did it this morning. I can't believe the gel would completely hold back any bleeding, apart from some very light pink bits in my gel when I wipe on two or three occasions I've had no bleeding whatsoever, don't seem to be in any pain so I'll just need to hope my HcG levels are up tomorrow   isn't it strange that you only believe what you want to believe from what you read on the Internet? I'll be using a CBD tomorrow morning and just hope it doesn't go down to 1-2 weeks, hoping for a 3+


----------



## Rellie

Hi Hetty

Thans for that my lovely, i am turning into a bit of an right weido about it all!.. I am going to use the EC date as my periods were pretty messed up anyway so would make sense. Good luck for tomorrow, when will they scan you again? cant you ask for another scan person (jargon alert!) next time? It will have been harder to see anything anyway if the "bleep" guy doing the procedure didnt make you feel comfortable? is this a private cycle? it may be worth asking just so you can be nice and relaxed??

take care

xx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

We've got another scan booked for Thursday, it is a private cycle but I'm not sure if it would make any difference if someone else does it, if it's good news it would be nice to see him eat his words    xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi everyone I hope you are all ok. I have had a crazy busy weekend and have a manic day ahead. I just wanted to wish the best of luck to you *Hetty* I'm  for good news with your hcg results and your clearblue today.

Anna X


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Thanks everyone, been to the clinic, just need to wait for the phone call now!!!  For those of you not on **, I feel pants today although feeling a bit brighter now.  I did a CBD at 2am as I couldn't hold it any longer  it still said 2-3 weeks but that means it is between 200 and 2000 which doesn't really help, just need to wait for the result later.  Felt sick this morning and have a really upset tummy  I just don't understand though as I am not in any pain now and I have had no bleeding except some very light pink bits in my gel when it comes back out and that's only been on 4 occasions (sorry if tmi) the nurse today seemed surprised I haven't bled at all, I can't believe that little dose of progesterone would hold everything back if it was failing :-/ also read at 2am that some people never go up to 3+ weeks and some who go from 2-3 and then back to 1-2 still have successful pregnancies, just need to pray for a good result and that they see something more promising on Thursday xxxx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Any news *Hetty*?


----------



## smiling angel

Rellie use this link to calculate how far along you are. It goes by your transfer or egg collection date:

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/749-IVF-Due-Date-Calculator-by-Date-of-Transfer-Retrieval-Ovulation-or-Insemination

Hetty still thinking if you loads but will catch up with you I ******** x

Everyone testing I can't talk as I did it myself and couldn't wait to see that 3+. There is actually a thread on here somewhere that I saw yesterday all about cbd and how long it took people to get to 3+. I think it's on the pregnancy chat ones.

Afm still no major symptoms Best if luck to everyone scanning and I hope this week is a good one x

/links


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Hi everyone HcG has dropped from 1111 to 1056 so it looks like the end for us on this attempt.  Going back for a scan on Thursday with the dreaded Ken, they did ask if I wanted someone else but it won't change the outcome.  Dreading starting to bleed  my boss asked if I needed time off but I think I will be ok until the bleeding starts - does anyone know if I will be able to use tampons or will I need to use pads the whole time?  Not sure how I'll manage to have a bath/shower  xx looking forward to having a nice cold beer  xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Oh *Hetty*, I'm absolutely gutted to hear that news:-(

As far as the bleeding, all I can say is I had an MMC at around 9.5 weeks but didn't bleed at all until 13 weeks, and it was extremely painful. I hope that at such an early stage it will be a much simpler process but do get yourself home if you start to cramp and bleed heavily as if it is anything lie what happened with me you will not be able to continue putting on a brave face. I wouldn't advise tampons either. 
Again so terribly sorry this has happened. This IVF is such a gamble and so unfair!

I hope you will recover quickly and try again soon. Sending you lots and lots of . xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Thank you Happybaby - I bought some extra absorbent pads from Tesco at lunch time in preparation and 4 bottles Crabbies so I have something to look forward to


----------



## Happybabycoming

Now that _is_ something to look forward to! I was smelling DP's wine last night and dreaming! Wish you the best and don't be a stranger xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smiling angel

Hey homemade my heart is breaking for you xx you deserve so much more and I pray you get your wishes xx

Enjoy those beers xx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

I'm still too scared to drink them even though I know it's over!  I will probably wait until Thursday night before I drink, just to be sure  xx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Hey smiling angel, my mum's birthday was also on the 19th Feb  sadly we lost her last year, she was 77 xx


----------



## Dory10

Hetty    So sorry xxx

As Anna said I was advised not to use tampons too. Lots of pads and that moist toilet roll helped a bit too.

Take care

Dory
xxx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Thanks Dory  just dreading trying to have a shower once the bleeding starts  I use moist toilet roll already, just wish my step son would!!

I didn't make any extra effort in terms of increasing my egg quality but I have been reading up on fertility detoxing and what supplements help - should keep me occupied for a few months before we try again  xx


----------



## Talisman

Hetty


----------



## Talisman

I had my scan yesterday... im measuring at 8wks today. Saw  heartbeat. Very happy. So sorry to hetty. Xxx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Congratulations Talisman  ! When is your next scan? X


----------



## Talisman

Thank u happybaby...  not sure yet hoping to have a 12wk scan...find out tomorrow.
Xxx


----------



## Mrst83

Didn't make it to OTD. Af's arrived tonight so that's us out of the game. I'm gutted, a lit more upset than I imagined I would. Not sure what to do as I'm supposed to test Monday. I actually cracked abd testes today which was 8dp5dt and got bfn. Then af showed up an hour later. It's been a challenging evening. Thank you for your advice ladies and you blessed bfp's make sure you look after your precious cargo xxx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Sorry to hear that Mrst. How frustrating. Do you have any frosties? Big   for you. XX


----------



## smiling angel

So sorry mrs t x


----------



## Mrst83

No frosties sadly. We had eight fertiliser but only two made it to eight cell. All the rest stopped dividing at four so they didn't freeze any. I dint understand how that happened. I have so many questions.


----------



## Talisman

Sorry to hear that mrst.


----------



## Happybabycoming

*Mrst*- I hope you get some answers and they can tailor things better for you for your next round.  and all the best for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AEK76

Hi everyone, 

We had our first scan yesterday but sadly it wasn't good news. They saw a normal looking gestational and yolk sac but no fetal pole or heartbeat.  I was 6 was 6 days yesterday so there is a small chance that it could be to early, so have to go to the early pregnancy clinic in a week. Fingers crossed their scanner will be better too! 

Mandy x x


----------



## Dory10

Mrst - So sorry to read this  Here's a link to follow up consultation questions you might find useful, I used it to get some for our review last time http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261901.0

Mandy - How are you doing today? Is your second scan at a different hospital? 

Talisman -  Congratulations on your scan.

Dory
xxx


----------



## AEK76

I'm not too bad thanks *Dory* just plodding on. The scans are at the same hospital, but my first was with the fertility centre which is separate/Independent clinic, next weeks will be in the early pregnancy clinic so hopefully having midwives with better scanners will give me a better clearer result. That's what is keeping me positive anyway.

X x


----------



## Rellie

So sorry mrst, i know how you feel....   

AEK, hoping for the best outcome for you. Try not to worry in the meantime, easier said than done i know xx


----------



## Talisman

Thanks dory xx
AeK my fingers are crossed for you.
Hi the everyone else xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Hoping & praying AEK x


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Hi everyone

Been to the clinic this morning, DH made us late as he was slow getting his ass out of bed.  He was acting really serious in the room and I told him off  anyway Ken was much nicer today but nothing has changed.  He has told me to speak to EPU to find out how to get referred.

Still feeling positive, looking forward to our follow up meeting and trying again x


----------



## Talisman

Hetty as i said on ** hugs to u


----------



## Rellie

Hi ladies, most of you will know this anyway on our ** page, but having a terrible scare at the moment. Got home last night and there was dark brown blood, on wiping a lot more brown with a hint of red... Put a massive pad on fearing the worst and there was just a tiny but in it all night so it had stopped. Had a decent nights sleep considering and still clear this morn except some very watery dark brown when I wipe. It's got the makings of the beginning of the end all over it, but I can hope for a miracle. Going to work, calling clinic and going from there. Positives are boobs still sore, CBD is still 3+ this morn errrrmm that's all I can find!

Epu said that it's not bad enough to see them and I need to wait for my scan appointment already on Tuesday. May demand bloods but what will it prove at this stage I'm not sure as I will still be high.

Only posting on this thread as I can't be bothered repeating myself and how awful is it typing on your phone on to this site!!! Sorry now for any typos my lovelies... 

Sorry no personals, I hope you are all ok, I see most of you anyway on out lovely page, but for happy baby and dory etc and everyone else of course, I thought I would fill you in on yet another damn drama!!

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Rellie

Oh and the cramps, the bloody cramps! I didn't mention those damn cramps I'm getting! Not doubled over, not bad period cramps, but persistant cramps.... Grrrrrrr


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Hi Rellie

It is worth having bloods just to put your mind at rest but they will need to do two tests a few days apart to see what's happening and if your HcG is dropping.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Oh Rellie- Nooo! That's crap you are going through this now:--( So glad your clearblue shows your levels are still high and hope and pray it is nothing to worry about. It is just a small amount of blood which is apparently so normal so sending you lots of pma  hoping it doesn't happen again and you find a way to wait patiently for Tuesday. Big   to you! Really really hope it's nothing to worry about. xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Dory10

Rellie - Just wanted to send you huge hugs  , hope the pain subsides and time passes quickly to your scan on Tuesday.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Rellie- How are you? What has been happening with you? Thinking of you xx


----------



## noelle80

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Sorry I've not been on here much recently, I have been reading everyone's news but I can't keep track now that everyone is posting on different threads. I'm still too nervous to post on the jan/February due date thread and there are too many people on the early scans one! Besides, I want to keep up with the ladies who are still cycling, even if their journey will take longer than anticipated, not just the lucky few who got a bfp!

MrsT so sorry to hear af turned up early, sending  

Mandy I hope your next scan shows good news, maybe it was just a bit early  

I've been keeping in touch more now on ********, Lisa has set up a secret group just for us April/May cycle buddies, there are quite a few of us on there... Me, ljp(Lisa), Rellie, Jacstarr, Mani, Little Pea, Talisman, Smiling Angel, Marie Marsh, Homemadehetty. It's for any of us who want to keep in touch, whether you got bfp or bfn... Pm one of us if you want to be added, no one else on your ******** can see you are a member or what you post and it's nice to see pics & learn more about everyone!

Afm I'm 8+4 and not much to report. No early scan for me here in Denmark so still feels a little unreal, especially as I'm not getting many symptoms. I have mild af type pain on & off I'm still on the cyclogest but my bloating has gone down a little and even my (.)(.) don't seem so swollen/sore. I have days where I worry something has gone wrong but more through paranoia and disbelief that we could be this lucky than anything else. I've not had any spotting/bleeding/cramps so no reason why bob wouldn't be growing away merrily in there.


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

*Rellie* How are you? So sorry to hear how tough its going for you. 

*Noelle* Nice to see you.  Can't believe you're 8 weeks already! Not long until your scan. I'm sure everything will be fine. Hows life in Denmark going?

Hello to *Dory*, *homemadeHetty*, *Happybaby*, *Talisman*, *Little_Pea*, *AEK*, *Smiling angel* and anyone else I'd cycled with. Sorry if I missed you. Its been so long! I'd love to see you all on ** but I just cant re-open my account. ** had gotten me feeling low so often in the past. Maybe when I eventually get my bfp! 

I'm getting back on this crazy rollercoaster soon. I start FET with a prostap injection on 23rd June then first scan 10th July. Few scans then transfer. Maybe by the end of July I'll finally know whether tx actually works or not! Moving house on 27th June so still getting organised for that. Its helped with the waiting! Had a lot of wine recently so only 2 more weeks of drinking left! That has also helped! A reward for having an extra long wait! 

Skye


----------



## noelle80

Hey Skye! I've been reading your diary and am so pleased you are starting fet soon! I hope this is your lucky time! 

Denmark is good, still settling in but I like the house & area we are in, lots of parks & close to the coast. Next step is to make some friends, which I am finding hard as I would normally do that with a few drinks, which I can't do, and can't tell people why I don't drink. I'm not working either which is really unusual over here due to the high cost of living, but I can't give anyone a good reason as to why I am not looking for a job! So frustrating, just want my scan so I can make it all official! Hate keeping secrets lol.

Hope your move goes ok, have you done all the packing yet!? Make the most of the wine, I'll bet soon you won't be allowed any for months! It would be lovely to see you on ** but can understand why so many ladies won't use it, I have had to turn off notifications from lots of "friends" who only post about how great their new baby is, I hope I don't turn into one of them! Maybe you could set up a new account just for the group?

Anyways, keep in touch, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dory10

Skye - I know how you feel about ********, I closed my account when we lost of little one and haven't been back on since, think it was the best decision for my mind but I'm looking into see if I can set up another (I've got 2 email addresses anyway) so that I can join the group - If I figure it out I'll let you know then maybe you could do the same?  I plan to only use ** to keep in touch with our lovely cycle buddies and maybe a couple of friends who live far away but not everyone from before.

Noelle - Glad you have a scan booked in - I don't blame you for getting the earliest one, I'd do the same.  Our hospital doesn't seem to do any dating scans before about 13 weeks!

Rellie - How are you?  Been thinking about you and sending lots of    

I'm going to try and organize ********  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Hey ladies, just popping by...

Like Noelle I find the early scans group to busy and not confident enough yet to join the January babes group.

I'm finding comfort in our closed "secret" ** group. It's a clever idea as you don't need to add anyone to join the group and once in the group your profile stays private from the group. Which to me was a massive plus as the job I do plus social networks don't mix!  

I am now 9 weeks plus 4  we had another scan at 8 weeks plus 6, Everything was amazing ) 

Won't say much more about pregnancy due to the rules of the page.

Skye I'm glad you are making progress with your FET - you must be so nervous/excited 

AEK sending you and DW positive thoughts

Mrs T - hugs for you xxx

Ps re ** I have two ** accounts one with the name Mia Pea (not my surname) and one with Mia Work (not my surname) LOL one has a very small amount of family and close friends. The other just has police colleagues.  I find this the safest quietest and most peaceful way to be on **

If anyone sets up a basic profile - just use your FF name as your name and no photo to be in the group with us xxx

Much love xx


----------



## Talisman

Great to here fro. You sky and dory. I agree about ** u can use a bogus name just to join our secret group....we all love and can share photos of our oh and pets etc. Im finding it too hard to keep up with all the threads now so just come on here for a quick read now xxxx


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies,

So good to hear how you are getting on!  I will think about **. If I did it would only be for the cycle buddies group. It certainly won't be like it was before.

*Noelle* Thats good you're settling well in Denmark. I know what you mean about secrets! I hate them too! Not long and it will be out in the open! I spent most of afternoon packing. Most of the things we don't use in kitchen are now all packed. Still got the dreaded wardrobe to sort out! Next weekends job!  I am certainly making the most of drinking wine!  

*Little_Pea* I am excited but so nervous too! I have enjoyed life back to normal and its even more scary stepping back onto the roller coaster having a better understanding of just how much tx takes over your life! Can't believe you're at 9 weeks pregnant! Congrats! Hopefully I'll be pregnant by the end of July!   

Skye


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi *Skye, Noelle, Little Pea, Talisman*- Very nice to hear from you all

*Rellie*- Where are you? I am very worried about you!

Afm I still have absolutely no symptoms at 7 weeks and not feeling very hopeful. I have my first scan on wednesday so I will just have to wait it out. Have had a stressful time with dp and he wants to move out, but stay together. I'm trying to look at the positive side and not let hime get to me. More worried about the scan on wednesday... terrified actually.... big wuss that I am.

Anyway, I hope everyone else is well. There is hardly any news now that you are all on ********. I once made an email address and name especially for ********, and I was horrified to receive notifications to my regular email about it all, even though I had made a point not to mention it anywhere! That is what put me off ********. I don't know if they use cookies or what they do but it doesn't seem right to me.

It would be nice to hear more news from all of you.

Hugs xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Talisman

Happybaby sorry to hear you are having a tough time at home hugs to you xx

No news from me.

xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Thanks Talisman, good to hear from you. When is your next scan?


----------



## Talisman

Not sure yet happybaby im seeing the midwife nxt weds and then i will get a date for my 12wk scan    im 9wks today.
Xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Happy baby coming.... Good luck with you scan today.

When you set up the ** did you use your home email account to register? 

Xx


----------



## Loopy Chicken

Hi Ladies

So nice to see that you're all still around. I'm so sorry that I've been absent for weeks now - had some family stuff going on and its been a really hard time. But I have been checking in every now and again.

I'm the same about the other threads - would be lovely to join the ** group. Can someone tell me - to set up another account, do i need another email address?

Much love to all xx


----------



## Rellie

Hi Ladies..

Thanks for the mention Happybaby! i have been away for a couple off days and the problems ive been having have been awful! so i have been away... Let me know what happens on your scan? i am sure its fine. Some women have no symptoms at all till over 12 weeks... I really hope your ok... 

Littlepea is right the ** page is great as you can be as anon or not as you want, im not sure much of mine is hidden as its not that exciting anyway! hahaha! the next bit will have been on the ** page but heres a condensed version... and for those not on **...... 

A bit of an update, i have missed you out for a few days! .. Went to the clinic yesterday, i shall start with positive news, the hearbeat was still there @ 4.30 yesterday, this after the "episodes" (episodes have been named by me of gushes of red blood and followed by a huge clot then slows down) i have been having over the weekend is a miracle and for that i am massively greatful... Thats a scan on Friday, Saturday and Tuesday. Unbelievable i know, but how that is still beating is beyond me!! However there is a slight seperation from the sac to the uterus. This can cause the bleeding and as i am on Clexane the bleeding is worse, but no explanations really for the giant clots. This seperation can cause miscarriage but also as the baby expands it can reattach itself and be fine, it can also cause slow growth apparently, and if the seperation increases, its game over as the baby cant get any nutrients or oxygen. I need to do more research really, cue bloody dr google! arrrrggghhhh... She also did see another clot. Cue huge "episode" 7pm last night, with tears, "noone understands what i am going through" moments, and Martin just running round sweating as i passed a huge clot on the floor (in the bathroom thank god) as couldnt get to the loo! TMI i know...

My clinic has basically dumped me of anymore free scans now, but she did give me the info to take to the doc to get referred back for an early scan NHS, so off i went to the doc this morning and he was AMAZING! signed me off work for 2 weeks immediately, prescribed me all my ivf stuff, steroids, cyclogest and clexane injections on the NHS and said he would personally ring chester (my hospital) and get me referred for an early scan...

I hope the other ladies are ok, now i am on bed rest i can try and keep up with the threads, i gave up for a while!

Lots of love xx


----------



## Rellie

Hi loopy i think its pretty easy, maybe follow the instructions and bale if you dont like something, like similar email etc. I just used my own, but like i said i dont have much on there anyway really xx


----------



## Loopy Chicken

Thanks Rellie - tbh - I dont post much either

How do I join? Do i need to PM someone with some details?


----------



## Rellie

Hi loopy, il pm you xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

*Little Pea*, that was the weird thing I remember I registered with a totally new email address for ********, and did not give them my normal email address, yet somehow they started writing to my normal email address... it really weirded me out. I am getting close to trying again though, because I hardly hear anything from all my cycle buddies as I guess there is a lot going on on the ** page!

Thanks for the good luck *Little Pea* and *Rellie*! Well it certainly seems to have worked for me. Saw not one or two but 3 little embies of perfect size and heartbeats today. Am in complete shock! I just posted the details on the early pregnancy thread.


----------



## noelle80

Wow triplets! fab news Anna!   
Definitely have another go with ********, our group is totally secret but great to share stories without having to be split into different threads.
I don't know why if you set up a new account with a different email it would send things to your old email, try clearing all cookies & history etc on your computer before starting maybe.

Afm I know I should post in the other threads but just don't feel a part of them. Had my booking in appt on tues and have my first scan on 30th June, I'll be 11+5, I am impatient for it but anxious as I have very few symptoms, just want to know what is going on in there, and I am so sick of keeping it a secret. My sister-in-law said I looked glowing in a pic on ** yesterday so I think she has guessed, maybe I'm paranoid but she has an uncanny knack of just knowing things, she didn't know we were having Ivf but she did know we've been ttc since we got married. I must put more pics of me with a glass of "vino" on ** as it is unusual for me to go so long without mentioning having a drink... everyone will guess lol!


----------



## HomemadeHetty

That's a good idea Noelle, when we were on holiday I posted a pic of me drinking a mocktail 

I went to EPU yesterday and they just confirmed what Ken said, embryo has stopped growing, they said it looks like it's at 5 weeks where I should be more like 9 weeks, they took blood and should call me with results today but I have forgotten my mobile so I will probably call them later to see what my results say although she said it will take a while for the HcG to come down as I haven't been bleeding.

Today it looks and feels like the bleeding has started though, it seems very gradual at the moment so I have come to work, trying to mentally think of it as just a period and hope it will make it easier to handle and will be trying my best not to look at clots.  Got a bit of an achy tummy and I don't seem to be constipated now, sorry if tmi 

Off clay pigeon shooting later  xx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Sharry, please can you update me as I have had a missed miscarriage, thank you xx


----------



## Calladene

Hello girls I start stimming agin next week.
Can't believe how time has passed and I'm back on it!
I'm so happy for this thread it's very positive xx
Sorry to the ladies who didn't get bfp and or miss carried.
Remember 
It it's not ok it's not the end xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Wow Calladene,
That came around quick. So you decided to go with your eggs? How did the review go? Did they give you any Idea why none fertilised last time?
Fingers crossed for a BFP this time Round, 

Lisa xx


----------



## Talisman

Omg happybaby huge congratulations!!!!!! 

Hi calladene are you joining us on ********? Xx


----------



## Candy x

Hi , everyone , I don't think a lot of you will remember me but I cycled with you but mine got cancelled due to having to many follicles so had to go on tablets ?
I recognise a lot of you and see there's plenty of BFPs which is wonderful
Congratulations xxxxx

Anyway I've just finished my ICSI cycle and got my BFP   I'm so happy 
I just wondered at what stage you all had your 1st scan?  And did you have your bloods done ? xxx


----------



## noelle80

Hey Candy, course we remember you! Great to hear from you. I'm so pleased to hear you got your bfp!  It doesn't seem that long ago yours got cancelled, can't believe you've done another cycle already! Congratulations, bet you are thrilled after everything you went through  

My clinic didn't offer bloods, I just had to phone with the results of my home preg test, then my first scan was booked for a couple of weeks later (I would have been 7weeks 5 days) Unfortunately I moved to denmark before that and they won't do an early scan here, so I am still waiting for my first scan, I'll be 11+5 and I can't wait! I'm 9+2 now.
Are you on ********? We have a secret group on there that lots of us have joined xx


----------



## Candy x

Awwww Noelle , I can remember you very clearly , you where the chatty one  
Hope you settling in your new home ? You've had a full on few months then with ivf being pregnant and moving too x
So when we get our BFP are we about 3 weeks pregnant ? 
This might be a really daft question but what is it 11 + 5 ? And 9 + 2 I don't quite understand the plus bit ?   

I'm not on ******** unfortunately , I cancelled my account years ago, it don't interest me tbh , hope everyone stays on here though and don't leave altogether


----------



## noelle80

Ha ha yep that's me! I'm not chatting so much now as we aren't supposed to talk about pregnancy stuff on here  

I'm settling in well thanks, it has been something to focus on other than pregnancy which is good!

A natural pregnancy is dated from 1st day of last period, but that doesn't always work for an Ivf pregnancy, it is dated from 2weeks before ec. There is an Ivf calculator on this site, go to the home page, it's near the top, it will give you your exact dates & due date 

11+5 etc is number of weeks and days pregnant  xx


----------



## Candy x

Thanks a lot Noelle , that's a big help  
Well I wish you a happy and Heathy 9 months hopefully catch up with you on pregnancy threads at some point , hope your scan goes well xxx


----------



## noelle80

Thanks candy, same to you  xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Candy. Huge congratulations. X


----------



## Little_Pea

Anna - triplets! OMG OMG OMG wow!! Congratulations xx would love it if you decide to join our ** group to keep up to date with progress. X


----------



## Candy x

Thanks Littlepea , did your bleeding stop after a few days? I can remember you having troubles with it , did you have two blasts put back ? Are you having twins ? 
nice to see there's lots of BFPs on here x


----------



## smiling angel

Congrats candy xx


----------



## Candy x

Thanks smiling angel and a Huge Congratulations to you too ,I see your having twins , how wonderful   xxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Candy, bleeding continued for a week and blood tests showed my progesterone levels were low so been on gestone injections, they stopped the bleeding for us within a day.

Just one bubba for us xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Thank you *Noelle, Talisman, and Little Pea*.

I have a debate on joining ******** everyday in my head! I might crack soon but trying to resist for a while longer lol!

*Candy*, congrats on your bfp.

*HomemadeHetty*- Nice to still see you here. How are you bearing up? Was the bleeding the mc in the end? I really hope it wasn't too painful for you and you can recover quickly and that we can see you cycling again soon. Lots of  to you. Miss you!

Big hi to everyone else. Hope you are all doing well XXXXXX


----------



## Talisman

Hi everyone, happybaby get yourself on ******** under the name happy baby! It's a secret group honestly x

Congratulations Candy! xx


----------



## Happybabycoming

Hi girls,

Right, I have finally got into ******** with the user name Happy Babies. Now how do I get into the group eh eh?

I hope you are all well and someone sees this!

Anna X


----------



## noelle80

Yay Anna! I've searched for you on ** but there are a few happy babies, if you pm me the email address you used to register I can send you an invitation to the group.
It would be fantastic to have you there & see your scan pics!

I've got my first scan later today, I'm 11+5 and so exited but nervous cos I've had very few symptoms! Quite a few of us are having scans today 

Hope everyone else is ok, it's gone very quiet on here.
Xx


----------



## Calladene

Hi just a little update for u all 15 eggs taken 15 mature all 15 successfully injected.
Let's hope they fertilise xxx
Hope u are all well xxx


----------



## Dory10

Great news Calladene - Good luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## noelle80

Great numbers calladene, I have my fingers crossed for you that you get good news today xxx


----------



## Perla

Hi everyone, Just had  a read and sounds like you are all doing well. 
I am feeling ok after not getting a bfp. I am just enjoying having weekends away etc. Going to have another go in October x


----------



## Dory10

Perla - Glad you are managing to enjoy your time as you wait for your next cycle.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Perla

Hi Dory, Thank you x


----------



## skye11

Good to see you are doing well! 

*Calladene* How are things going?

*Perla* It feels good to get life back to normal for a bit. The next few months will fly in! Good luck for your next go.

*Noelle* So pleased your scan went well! Congrats!

Afm I am currently going through the FET process! Time has flown by. Scan today was fine so start pill popping on Sat and nasal spray next week! Transfer should be in just over 2 weeks from now near the end of July! Hoping there are no more delays!

Skye


----------



## Perla

That's great Skye. Best of luck to you x


----------



## Dory10

Good luck for your FET Skye - the time does seem to have flown by!

Dory
xxx


----------



## Calladene

Today I got my bfp xxx


----------



## skye11

Congrats *Calladene*!   

Skye


----------



## Perla

Great news calledene xxxx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Brilliant news Calladene - congrats and good luck with your pregnancy. 

Perla - so lovely to hear from you - hope you continue to enjoy yourself a bit more in the lead-up to October's cycle. Wish you lots and lots of luck with it xx 

skye - wow, so in a couple of weeks you'll be PUPO - how exciting! Wishing you lots of luck xx

AFM - trying to conceive naturally hasn't really taken off yet, as I'm now on CD30 of my second natural cycle since IVF. My first cycle was 37 days long. I haven't ovulated in either of the cycles, which is really really annoying as I used to ovulate just fine by myself before I started IVF, so I'm actually worse off than I was before I started this terrible game. Bit down about it really. Anyway it's my birthday tomorrow and I've got a fertility reflexology session as a present next week, so am hoping that with some relaxation and prodding of my feet that maybe that might kickstart something. If not then I guess I'll be off to the GP, but desperately don't want any drugs! 

Anyway, for those of you who still check-in on here, really hope your pregnancies or next cycles are going well. Lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## noelle80

Hey ladies 

Calladene, congrats again on your bfp  

Perla good to hear that you are enjoying the break and treating yourself, great that you have a plan & rough date for your next cycle 

Skye I'm sure this is going to be your lucky cycle, hope the time is going quickly for you. Have you got settled in to your new home?

Mumtomonkey happy birthday for tomorrow! Hope you have a lovely time. What a bummer about your cycles being all messed up now, fingers crossed the fertility reflexology kick starts those ovaries!

To all the ******** ladies hello 

And to everyone else who posted on this thread, hope you are all doing well, I often wonder what some of you are up to, especially the ladies who just stopped posting   Remember, even if your April/May cycle didn't result in a pregnancy doesn't mean you'll never get there, it might just take a wee but longer... sending   &  to anyone who is still trying xx

Afm not much to report, loving being a lady of leisure in Denmark although sometimes it can be a bit lonely, trying to make some friends so I don't go stir-crazy. Pregnancy is going well, 14 weeks now and still can't quite believe it!

Xx


----------



## Dory10

Mumtomonkey - Happy birthday for tomorrow   and I hope the reflexology gets things moving for you so that you can begin ttc naturally.

Hello to everyone else hope whatever this journey has thrown at you you're doing ok  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Perla

Hi mum to monkey
Sorry to hear your cycles are all out! My last one was 45 days! I need to get a good ovulation monitor now. Best of luck with your treatment and happy birthday.
Noelle glad to hear you're enjoying it.
So yes we start again in October and have our first nurse appt in sept.
In a couple of weeks I have to have a Polop removed under ga. Dreading it x


----------



## Jacstarr

Hi Ladies!

Just thought I'd pop on for a nosey 

*Mumtomonkey* Happy Birthday! xx
*Perla* Glad to see you're trying again in October. Crossing everything for you. Good luck for your polyp removal, I'm sure everything will be ok xx

We're starting our 2nd try this month, just waiting for appointment day for endometrial scratch, hoping to start stims around 7th august ish. Can't wait to get going on it all again, feeling more positive and less nervous as have done it before. My friend is only 1 day away on me with her cycle and she's starting her first IVF so it'll be nice to have someone else to go thru it with and hopefully give her support and advice.

I'm in the ******** group that's been set up and may pop onto the aug/sept cycles page once everything gets going. Hope it's as friendly a bunch as this one has been 
I'll keep popping back for a nosey and see how everyone's getting on.

Jac xxx


----------



## Talisman

Hi ladies

Mumtomonkey happy birthday and enjoy the reflexology x

Perla glad to here your trying again in oct.... it worked for me 2nd time so fingers crossed x

Afm im 14 weeks 4 days and feel very blessed xxx


----------



## Perla

Thanks talisman that gives me some hope. What did they do differently the second time for you ? X


----------



## Little_Pea

Hey ladies I hope you are well...

I really hope those of you he got BFNs on that cycle are doing ok and hopefully tarting again, I wish you all BFPs

I know we had some losses on this group and hope you are all strong... Thinking of you all.

To all the pregnant ladies - I wish you a healthy pregnany and baby

AFM ... 16 weeks now. All good. 
Xx


----------



## Perla

Thank little pea, good to hear you are doing well. 
X


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

Wee update from me. 8 of my embies were thawed today and out of that 6 survived.   So relieved. Transfer is either Wed or Fri this week. I'll know when I call clinic early on Wed!    it goes smoothly!

Hope the rest of you ladies are keeping well. 

Skye


----------



## Dory10

Good luck Skye    Let us know how you get on  

Dory
xxx


----------



## skye11

*Mumtomonkey* Thanks for asking about getting this page moved!  Will pm you in a bit too!

Well ladies, I am at long last pupo with twins!    I had my FET on Wed so I guess today is 2dp3dt! The whole grading system is a little confusing but doc said they look for grades 6-8. Mine are grade 7 with a score of 7/8 and a grade 6 with a score of 7/8. I think its quite good.  I still feel shocked that I actually have my embies onboard. Keep thinking I've dreamt it! Otd is 14/8 so quite a wait! Seems to be the story of my life! Tbh I just feel so appreciative to actually be pupo. There were times I felt I'd never get this far!

While we were in the waiting room, DH's button just randomly (without him touching it) popped off his shirt and flew across the waiting room!   Was comical. Anyway we'd been chatting about names for our embies so it seemed like a sign to call them buttons! 

How are the rest of you ladies getting on? Hope you are all well!

Xx


----------



## Dory10

Congratulations on being PUPO Skye, sending lots of   for the 2ww xx


----------



## Perla

Hi Skye that's great news! How exciting for you!!
When we went for transfer a toddler came upto my husband and cried when my husband smiled! Oh dear is that a sign! It was so embarrassing. 
Good luck Skye xx


----------



## noelle80

Glad this thread is still here, I looked a few days ago and it was locked! Congrats on bring pupo at last Skye! Xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Really good luck for tomorrow Skye - got everything crossed xx


----------



## skye11

Thank you! I'm still so nervous! I haven't yet caved. I'm gonna hold out to the morning and test then. I'm now 14dp3dt and how I've resisted testing I'll never know! I guess, I don't want hope to disappear just yet! Will let you know tomorrow what the result is!     it works!


----------



## Ljp64

Goo luck Skye, xxxx


----------



## skye11

Its a   Absolutely devastated.   Been crying all day.


----------



## Mrsball




----------



## Perla

Oh Syke so sorry just seen your news xx


----------



## Dory10

Skye - Huge hugs   I'm so sorry that this wasn't your time but it will come, take some time to drink and cry and then come back all guns blazing like you did after your cycle was postponed, you can and will do it  

Dory
xxx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Skye, I'm so sorry I've only just checked back on here now. Devastated to hear your news, it's not fair at all. But dory is right, you will come back from this and your dreams will come true in the end xx


----------



## Ljp64

So sorry Skye. You've really been through it haven't you? Take some time to cry and look after yourself. Your time will come when you're ready to get back on this crazy train, 
Xxxxxx


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies. I'm waiting on my review apt to come through but both me and DH are not ready to do this again. We're getting our life back, having a few drinks and I'm enjoying no alarms reminding me to take drugs. We're not ruling out using our frosties but doubt it will be this year. Its been far too hard this year and its always ended with heartache. We're kinda thinking if we're meant to have kids it'll happen naturally. Doctors always said it was possible as one tube still clear. I am still preparing myself for the possiblity that we may never have a family of our own. My positivity that I had at the start of tx has gone. I just need to get on with life and enjoy my life with DH. Just the two of us. 

Hope you ladies are all doing well. 

Skye


----------



## Ljp64

*Skye* xxxxxxx


----------



## Perla

Hi lovely Skye, I think that sounds good! Since on failed cycle in may I have not felt ready and my body really isn't either. It's good to have some time to eat,drink and be silly again. There's so much pressure when going through ivf. 
I hope that it happens for you soon. Xx


----------



## Calladene

Skye don't give up ....

Iv had 3iui
2 ivfs
A bfp a miss carriage and a d&c 6 weeks ago and I have just found out I'm pregnant !

And I'm a lesbian 
I used a donar and did home DIY insemination with my drug syringe!
For free .

We are more fertile after ivf due to all the hormones xxx


----------



## Perla

Calledene

Congratulations that's great! 
I didn't know you are more fertile after ivf. 
We are due to start again in dec/jan! 
Really hoping it happens before but doubt it x


----------



## skye11

*Calladene* Congrats! Thats great news. Thanks for sharing! I didn't know you were more fertile after ivf! You never know! We have our review apt for next month. We're both feeling better and starting to consider using our remaining frosties. We shall wait and see what the doctors say! Wishing you all the best in your pregnancy! You have given me hope!

*Perla* Good luck with starting tx again! You never know, we may end up cycle buddies again!

Skye


----------



## Perla

Hi Skye,
Thank you! Ah that will be good! Do you think you will be around the same time? X


----------



## noelle80

Hi ladies

*Skye* glad to hear you are feeling more positive and considering another go at fet. At least you still have that option, and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you again 

*Perla* great news that you have an idea of when you will cycle again, I'll be watching out for updates & hopefully more good news 

*Mumtomonkey* hope you are doing ok?

*Mrs Ball* I've been keeping an eye on your diary & really hope this cycle is the lucky one for you... I know you are worried about the thickness of your lining but please try not to stress too much, a thin lining doesn't rule out implantation, not sure what mine was on the day of transfer but it was only about 6.2 at my final scan. The clinic told me above 8 was preferable but over 6 was ok. 

*Calladene*, I've said it in the ******** group but congrats again! Fantastic news and I still think it's hilarious that after all the treatment & clinics what finally worked was a mate willing to lend a hand and a syringe!!   Sending positive thoughts for your early scan 

*Dory* still thinking of you, sending my love xx

Hello to all my other ******** group buddies 

Any other lurkers around? I would love to know how you are all getting on, even if it is just to make me jealous with tales of a carefree summer sipping cocktails & partying 

*Afm* I'm now 24 weeks pregnant with a little girl!  I'm feeling pretty good, my only real issues are tiredness (for which the doc has just increased my iron to help) and occasional insomnia, which I used to get before I was pregnant but it seems more frequent now.
I'm still not sure I quite believe this is happening to me, even though I can feel kicks and hear the heartbeat with a doppler, it still has a bit of an unreal quality to it all. I'm ridiculously relaxed about the fact that I will have a baby in 4 months, and I think that is because I still can't picture it actually happening!
In other news, I've settled in well here in Denmark... still barely speak a word of danish but can read some of it now. Trouble is that it is pronounced completely differently to how it is written, so even when I attempt to say some words the Danes just look at me blankly then revert to English! I was pretty lonely here after the initial excitement of moving died down... I've never been unemployed before and I really didn't know what to do with my time, so I joined every expat & international group I could find on ********, and even set up a "bumps & babies" get together on Meetup and now have a good circle of friends and busy schedule again. Hubby jokes that I am a proper "lady who lunches" now lol! I think he's a bit jealous of my social life at the minute, but he'll be glad I've got friends to help out & give advice when the baby is here, especially as neither of us have family nearby.

Enough waffle from me, hope everyone is ok, love & hugs,

Noelle xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Hi ladies, it's been a while so just wanted to catch up!

*Noelle * - it's so lovely to hear from you and massive congratulations on finding out you're having a little lady! Really pleased to hear that you're settling in well in Denmark and making a ton of new 'lunching' friends. The bumps and babies group will be a fab support to you once your little girl arrives xx

*Dory * - Noelle's message prompted me to look at your signature and read your very sad news. I'm so so sorry - I'm very shocked and I can't believe how cruel life can be sometimes. I'm thinking of you xx

*Calladene * - WOW! Congratulations! This is such brilliant news, as simple as that hey?! I hope everything is going ok so far?

*Perla * - how are you doing hon? Are you feeling ready for your next round? Hope you've enjoyed the time off it all. I look forward to hearing all about it once you get started and of course am crossing everything!!!

*skye* - how are you doing? I don't blame you at all for not being crazy about the idea of doing another round. I don't think my friends believed me when I said that we weren't going to do it again, but 4 months later and I'm still absolutely adamant that I'm not going through it again. Even if I wavered, my DH would also definitely not be into the idea. Hope you're still enjoying your running? I've started going a couple of times a week now and I really enjoy it - it really helps to clear my head.

*Lisa * - do you still check in on here? How are you getting on? xx

*Mrsball * - good luck with your cycle, I must confess I haven't been reading your diary (I'll have to look it up in a minute) so not entirely sure how far along the cycle you are, but really really hope you're doing well, looking after yourself and i will keep everything crossed that it goes well this time! xxx

AFM - I'm just plodding along really, still trying to get my cycle straightened out after IVF. I'm back down to a 28 day cycle, but my luteal phase is only 11 days and I have spotting from 7dpo which isn't great and cramping from 2dpo which is definitely not good. I've been seeing a lovely lovely reflexology lady now for a couple of months which is brilliant. I've also been taking Agnus Castus to try and get my hormones balanced out - I've seen some minor improvements, but you have to take it longterm to get the most benefit. 
Other than that, I haven't had any alcohol since June, I've cut out chocolate (which my reflexologist thought was contributing to some hormonal imbalance issues and is the reason for one of my ovaries being polycystic) and I've been doing bits of exercise - 2 runs a week, 1 x 1 hour country walk and 1 yoga session per week. Just trying to keep fit and healthy really which has lifted my mood somewhat. I'm also excited because I'm one of those annoying freaks who doesn't really like summer very much and looks forward to autumn and winter. The idea that Halloween, Bonfire Night and then CHRISTMAS are all on the horizon is massively exciting to me. And don't even get me started on snow! 
So life isn't that bad - it would just be a lot better if I managed to get one of those baby things in me!


----------



## Perla

Mum to monkey, lovely message! I too love winter and am not a Summer person I love cosy nights in! 
I was just about to go and get some chocolate but you have made me think I shouldn't. I too have reflexology for fertility but probably not as much as I should! 
So in my area they announced last week they have cut ivf cycles to no cycles from 3! This is only for new referrals so does not affect us but is so sad for the next lot of couples. 
So we are due to start again oct/nov but we are leaving it until January! 
I have tried to cut down on drinking, taking zita west supplements, on metformin now too, I really should exercise too! 
I have ordered a fertility monitor too. I hope that helps. I do have pco but not the syndrome and my cycles are pretty exact so hope it works ok.
Kept in touch and good luck! 

Noelle lovely news! How exciting! Xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Wow just wrote a very long message and it disappeard (

Skye I'm so sorry to hear about your failed FET ( I can understand you not wanting to try again it's such a hard process... Enjoy the winter festivities and enjoy drug free life with DH. Who knows what 2015 will bring

Mrs ball - I was sad to see you signature update for your abandoned cycle. How are you? Stay positive - I wish you all the best

mum2 monkey - sounds like you have a nice routine to concentrate your energy on. Enjoy the nxt few months - relaxing might bring you all you want ok the new year 

Perla - glad you are going again in janauary. Enjoy the next few months of healthy living. Positive thoughts xx

To my ** Buddies Sarah, Lisa, jacqui, Zoe, elaine, Mirelle, Manisha, Linda, Robyn, Marie, Maxine, Angie and Anna what a journey we have been on,
We could start a documentary series or write a book. LOVE TO YOU ALL XXX

AFM

We are just short of 28 weeks pregnant with a beautiful yellow bump... All is well in the pregnancy just a few physical ailments which a are not to be moaned at. We are just thankful and eternally greatful...

LOVE AND BABY DUST TO ALL XX


----------



## Perla

Thanks little pea! Glad it is all going well! Hope it's us soon too x


----------



## sonyab1983

Hi Lovely Ladies,

Its been such a long long time since I logged on here, but for some strange reason I felt I needed to today!!

Dory, I am so so sorry, my heart just skipped, and tears have fallen.. There are no words, I am just utterly devastated for you..  

Hope everyone else is keeping well  xxx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Hi Sonya, 

So lovely to hear from you - how are you? Good I hope. Any plans for more cycles at the moment or just enjoying life without injections and protein diets!? 

Little Pea - very pleased to hear all is going well with your pregnancy - you're not tempted to find out the sex then? Can't believe how quickly it's going - your baby will be here in no time at all. Wishing you lots of love and luck xxx 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## sonyab1983

Hi mumtomonkey,

Hope you are keeping well.. We don't get anymore goes, & cannot afford it either 

We are due to start a round of iui (only because they cancelled mine a couple of years ago, & I felt that I was still entitled to them) so we are having donor, not the road I wanted but when its your only option.... I cannot even come to terms with not been a mummy


----------



## mumtomonkey

Hi sonya - really sorry for delay, I've had major laptop issues  

Good luck with your IUI round - I understand donor wouldn't have been your number one choice, but I very much hope it works out for you - all the best and keep us posted xx 

Perla - I saw on another board that you were considering taking DHEA  - what did you decide to do? Is that for egg quality? x


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

*Sonya* I know its not what you wanted but glad you're able to have another go. When do you start iui? Wishing you all the best with it and  you get a good result this time.

*Little_Pea, Noelle* Thats great that your pregnancies are going well. Its not long now. Can't believe how quickly the time has flown by.

*Mumtomonkey* How is your cycle settling down? You are def doing all the right things. Enjoy the winter festivities. Its funny as I hate this time of year when its dark all the time. Summer is my fave season!

*Perla* Good luck for your next go in January. Hopefully it will be a good start to 2015 for you. 

Wee update from me... Think I'm crazy  but we're going to start FET#2 in a weeks time. We had our review apt last week and we were told that tx would be the same but with more aim to get embies to 5 day blastocyst.

In my head, I don't think FET will work but need to do this so I can get another fresh go where I hope I could get a fresh transfer. I know that sounds really negative but I had a bad feeling back at Easter when I was told I needed FET and that proved to be right. Maybe its also my self preservation kicking in! I'm not telling family this time round. Only my boss and a friend from work know. I can't put my family through it all again. Def feel more relaxed as I know what to expect and I'm not putting pressure on myself for it to work.

Enjoy the last few months of the year everyone!


----------



## sonyab1983

Thanks Ladies.. I hope you are all keeping well.

They are hoping to start me end of this month, I have treatment planning next week  x


----------



## Little_Pea

Skye - good luck with your FET and Sonya good luck with your IUI... I am sending positive thoughts.

Hope everyone is keeping well xx

AFM - 31 plus 2 with a healthy yellow bump xx


----------



## Perla

Hello everyone! It's early days but I had a     
Today! Failed ivf in may and was going to have our second cycle in January but was late on my period and sore boobs and back so tested this morning and it was positive! Never seen a positive before so as you can imagine I am thrilled but trying to not get too ahead of myself! Have had a polyp removed and been on metformin since last cycle so that may have helped x


----------



## skye11

*Perla* Congrats!   Such good news. I  It's a sticky one!

Thanks *Little_Pea*. Not long to go now until your wee one arrives! How time has flown!

*Sonya* Hope your treatment planning goes smoothly!


----------



## smiling angel

Hey ladies just popping in to say hello and it's just fantastic to see you all here! I didn't know this board was still alive so lovely surprise that little pea let me know where to find you!

Skye I really hope this fet goes well. I wanted to say that one of my besties felt like you. She had 15 treatments in total and in jan of this year rang me to say she was going to go through fet again because she wanted to use her frozen embryos just so she could finish them and then think if going again to do a fresh cycle. She delivered her beautiful baby girl on Monday! She just went with it, put as little pressure on herself as possible and it worked! So really hope it works for you xx

Perla massive congratulations.  I'm just delighted for you  - if you remember we were cycle buddies with same dates last time around. I hope your job won't be too strenuous on you and sit fiend as much as you can! Enjoy every moment of this time xx

Sonya the very best of luck with your iui. A couple I know were very successful with iui and now have a little girl. 

Afm ladies I'm 29+2 days and just over the moon. I'm expecting a little girl and looking like I'm going in to have her first week in January. It's taken me 7 years to get here and it's been a long road but thrilled to bits to be where I am now xx


----------



## skye11

*Smiling angel* Thank you so much for sharing your story about your friend. That really is the way I'm thinking... use my frosties so that I can have another go at fresh! Hope this attitude works! I've not told my family this time round. I want to try to carry on with normal life with no extra pressure! I don't want to put them through my grief again!

So pleased to hear you are doing well! As I said to *Little_Pea*, not long to go! What a great start to 2015 you will have. Hope everything continues to go well.

I love the fact that we are in touch with this board! You ladies were amazing to cycle with! I hope everyone gets their happy ending at some point!


----------



## Perla

Hi everyone, thank you! This was natural conception which makes it more amazing! Due to do another test this morning though! Not going to get too ahead of myself. Nice to hear from you all x


----------



## noelle80

Congratulations *Perla*! Fantastic news  I'm guessing you can't sleep with the excitement lol! Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you... Will you call your clinic to see if they will do an early scan? Xx

*Skye* I know you are trying not to get too caught up in it all this time but best of luck for this cycle 

*Sonya* lovely to hear from you, hope your planning meeting goes/has gone ok... Best of luck with your iui 

*Mumtomonkey* good for you for all the healthy living & keep fit, hope it has some positive impact on your cycles  I quite like the winter too, it's nice to pull the curtains, light a few candles and get all snuggled up on the sofa. I normally love Christmas too, but can't really get excited by it this year as I'll not be able to visit family like I normally do. Can't complain though, it's for a great reason 

Afm I'm still doing ok, 30 weeks today so 10 to go! Had a few peeks at our little lady recently... We went for a 3D scan but couldn't get a good look at her face as she is snuggled up beside my placenta and keeps holding the umbilical cord up to her mouth! Been back 3 times but she refuses to pose for the camera... definitely more like her dad than me lol! Also had a little scare on Monday as noticed I was bleeding... hasn't happened to me at all previously so although it was only a little I still called the hospital and they checked me over thoroughly. Luckily everything looks fine and they couldn't see any obvious cause for the bleed. It has settled down now but has made me a bit nervous... I'll admit I am desperately wishing the next 10 weeks away so I can get my little girl into the world safely 

Best wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## Perla

Hi Noelle, how are you? 
So sweet you're having a girl! 
I can't sleep as my lower back is agony! It's always bad but awful at the mo! Tested again this morning and I am between 5-6 weeks. 
Would like an early scan I need to contact the clinic but this was natural conception and I am worried that if anything goes wrong they may not find me, know that's unlikely! I am on metformin and don't know if I have to stop or not!? X


----------



## mumtomonkey

*Perla!!!!!!* Oh my goodness, such wonderful news     
Do you think it was the monitor, or didn't you even get chance to use it this month? 
Fingers crossed it all goes well for you - please keep us posted xxxx

*Noelle *- sorry to hear about the bleed, but pleased they can't find anything wrong. Just try and take it easy and those last few weeks will hopefully fly by. Are you doing any antenatal classes or anything? Sorry to hear that you can't be with your family for Christmas - but I bet Denmark does a wicked Christmas market! Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy xx

*skye * - totally understand your mentality of just wanting to get through your frosties so you can have another go. I think smiling angel is right though, hopefully you can just relax your way through it knowing that you have another go. It's nice that you've got a plan together isn't it - I always feel better when I know what I'm supposed to be doing. It's the limbo that kills me!

*smiling angel * - lovely to hear from you, it's been ages! That's lovely that you're having a little girl - and first week in January seems like a lovely time to me - what a lovely start to the New Year xx

*sonya * - good luck with your treatment at the end of the month - not long to go now xx

*little pea - * - lovely to hear from you again - you must be so excited as not long now? Have you got any fun preparation coming up - antenatal classes or painting a nursery or anything? It's such a fun time xx

AFM - not much news really - cycles have settled down a bit - roughly 28-31 days and last cycle I had a 13 day luteal phase with no spotting which was the first since IVF so that's all positive. Been trying pretty hard this month - think I've worn poor DH out haha, just starting 2ww now! 2 of my best friends have just announced their second pregnancies, which they both achieved on the first month of trying. I'm happy for them of course, but I'm not a robot, so finding it pretty frustrating too. 
But anyway onwards and upwards. I've got an appointment at the neurology dept in hospital next week to test my nerve endings as I've had tingling and numbness in my feet since IVF - so hopefully we'll get to the bottom of what's going on there.

Lovely to see this board has got a bit busier again - lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## Perla

Hi Mum to monkey! Nope I didn't get a chance to use it so will have to put it on eBay now! It's brand new and I had bought all of the sticks x


----------



## Ljp64

just wanted to say a big congratulations to Perla, fantastic news, xxxx


----------



## Perla

Thank you! I really hope you are ok! I feel very nervous I am only 6 weeks x


----------



## Dory10

Wow Perla natural BFP - Fab news, hope it's a happy and healthy 8 months ahead.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Perla

Thanks dory very sweet of you x


----------



## Jacstarr

Just popped on for a nosey......
*Perla* what amazing news!!!!!!!! I'm am over the moon for you xxx


----------



## skye11

Had my prostap this morning so thats me officially back on the rollercoaster! Hope to see lots more good news on this board soon!


----------



## Perla

Thanks jac, appreciate it! So nervous I am only just 6 weeks so it's very early days! I will be devastated if it does stay.
Just found out a friend is 12 weeks pregnant! She didn't tell me! Hate that people don't tell me x


----------



## noelle80

Hey Perla, how are you doing? Have you managed to get an early scan? Xx


----------



## Perla

Hello Noelle, Are you well ? I am 7 weeks now. I have the doctors next week so will see what they say then. Was going to pay for an early one but was then unsure. May express my concerns next week and see what they say first x


----------



## noelle80

I'm doing ok Perla  A few aches & pains but generally can't complain too much! 
Hope you manage to get an early scan, if you've not been to the docs yet make sure they know about your history & concerns, tell them you are really nervous & maybe they will send you for one. If not you can usually get a private one not too expensive if you google scanning clinics. 
I wish I had paid for one, but with moving here and trying to get settled in I didn't really know where to start. It was only later when researching 3D scanning clinics I realised most of them would have done an early scan for about £40-£50, which I thought was pretty cheap for Denmark! It certainly would have put my mind at ease, I started to go nuts at about 10 weeks cos all my symptoms went away so by the time of my 12 week scan I had almost convinced myself it would be bad news (although I may still have felt that way even if I'd had an early scan... the worry never really goes away!)


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me reappearing, I'm sorry I haven't been on here but really didn't feel like it after our last cycle came to an end  started our second cycle in September with Simon's frozen sperm from our first cycle and am currently 7w5d!!  Went for our early scan yesterday and everything is fine - fingers crossed it says that way.  I found the second cycle so much more emotionally demanding but easier physically.

Congrats to Perla - we're cycle buddies after all, Noelle is right - make sure you lay it on thick at the doctors tomorrow 

Sonyab - a lady in our office had IUI and it worked first time!!  Fingers crossed for you xx

Momtomonkey - when I'm up to exercising it would be great to join you xx

Little Pea - I'm impressed you haven't found out whether you're having a boy or girl - I read an article yesterday which gave about 8 reasons not to find out and it made me think I may not too.

Good luck to everyone else and I'll try and keep up with the thread now I'm back on it  xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Hi all, I've been a bit nervous to admit this but I got my (natural) BFP 2 days ago so am now 4w +1. Absolutely terrified it's all going to wrong but am allowing myself a tiny bit of excitement too! Had a few symptoms (nausea, dizzy, bloated and stretching cramps) but they come and go. The lines do seem to be getting darker each day so hopefully all ok.

Big congrats to *homemadehetty* too - it's so cool that you and perla are at the exact same stage! xx


----------



## Jacstarr

Ladies it's great to hear some more good news on here  
Congrats to all with your BFPs.
Lotsa love 
Jac xxx


----------



## Ljp64

Just popped on to see how everyone's doing. Congratulations Hetty, of course and brilliant news Mumtomonkey. Jac, lovely to see you on here. How are you doing? 

Lisa x


----------



## Dory10

Congratulations mumtomonkey, lots of natural BFPs around at the minute, long may it continue.

Hugs to all  

Dory
xxx


----------



## noelle80

Wow congratulations *mumtomonkey*! Brilliant news   nerves are understandable at this stage, hope you can manage to get an early scan! It would be nice to think that everyone from this thread would eventually get their happy ending, there certainly seems to be a lot of good news around at the minute.

And of course congratulations *Homemadehetty* although I've already said it in our ******** group 

*Dory* hope you are ok, sending hugs 

Does anyone else want to join our ******** group? It's secret so none of your ** contacts can see that you are a member or what you post, and it's been great for moral support (and comparing bump pictures!)


----------



## Perla

I think I should join the ** group! How? 
Just want to make sure nobody sees anything...!? Xx


----------



## noelle80

Perla it's totally secret so no one will see anything (thank goodness, as we've had a lot of frank & TMI discussions lol)
If you message me your email address I can add you


----------



## Little_Pea

Wow wow wow wow ) this group was full of good news!

Mumtomonkey - what amazing news on your BFP what amazing news!! I hope the journey is going well....

Perla - congratulations ) I am so happy for you, did try and say it in the ** group but you disappeared....

homemade - I've said it many times in our ** group.... But once again CONGRATULATIONS 

As Noelle has said - we have a lovely secret ** group. There are 14 of us at the moment. 11 pregnant and 3 sadly not pregnant ( but we support and encourage each other so much and have had two BFPs recently from Homemade and Calladene ) if anyone wants to join let us know and we can add you. Only member can see each other's posts your own friends can't. 

AFM - nearly 37 weeks pregnant with our yellow bump.... Booked in for an induction on our due date 5/1/15 but hoping baby comes naturally between now and then

Much love and festive greetings to all xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Big thanks to *little pea*, *noelle*, *lisa*, *jac*, *dory*, *perla *and *hetty *for all your messages, apologies for not responding before now, but my general mood has been 'sh*tting it!' 
Just had an early scan and seen a tiny baby with a strong heartbeat so thank goodness for that. Am about 7.5 weeks, next scan mid-Jan. I know it's still early days but it's reassuring to see it on screen and know it's not just in my head!
Wow *little pea*, I cannot believe how soon your due date is now! You must be so excited - really good luck with the birth - same goes for you too *noelle*, I guess you're not too behind? 
How is everyone else doing? Hope you've all got lovely Christmases planned?

xx


----------



## noelle80

Great news on your scan *mumtomonkey*, it is such a relief to hear that heartbeat isn't it? And what with Christmas & new year hopefully the time will go quickly between now & your 12 week scan. 
I'm due mid jan so just over 4 weeks to go if she arrives on schedule! I've not had any strange pains or Braxton hick or anything so I don't reckon she'll come early, who knows though! 
I can't really get excited by Christmas this year, I just want it over with so I can get my proper present in January lol


----------



## Hope537

Hi ladies, 
Hope you remember me, was part of the original cycle buddy thread when we did our IVF in April (BFN). I came off the site after that to try and help myself get my life back on track and not obsessed with IVF like I had gotten!
Anyway that was a private cycle and after a summer of trying to have a 'normal' few months we soon got our letter through for our NHS appointment. Went for all the initial tests and planned the cycle for October (after our much needed holiday to Turkey in September)

Anyway on our first wedding anniversary on 10th October I was waiting for AF to arrive to start our IVF cycle when I did the usual pee stick (as I do every month with no results) and to my absolute shock it was a BFP!!!
I then did about another 20 tests lol and they were all BFP. The best anniversary present we could've wished for!
Spent the next 2 weeks in absolute terror as we had been told if I got pregnant naturally it would more than likely be another ectopic due to my damaged remaining tube but we got the best news at our 6 week scan, it had managed to find its way through to the right place  

So I am delighted to tell you all that after a very nervous 12 weeks and then an amazing scan, I am now 13.5 weeks pregnant, due 18th June 2015!!

Miracles do happen and I cant believe it happened to us after all our heartache along the way.

I wanted to let you all know as you were all great support back in April and am so happy to see such positive stories since the last time I was on the thread. Cant believe so many of you are due so soon, what a quick 9 months that's been, hope mine goes in just as quickly.

Happy Christmas to you all xx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Wow Hope, that's fantastic news!!  I can't believe how many natural BFPs there have been since we all cycled in April.

Yippee mumtomonkey, I just sent you a message before I looked on here.  Roll on to your next scan in January!

AFM, I'm currently 11 weeks and 5 days and go from feeling fat to not believing I really am pregnant, got our 12 week scan on Monday so fingers crossed all is well  xxx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Hi Hope 
Of course I remember you I'm sure everyone else will too. That is such amazing news, MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS on your  
and brilliant that you're already through the first trimester, it's a nerve wracking few weeks isn't it! Such a lovely anniversary present for you  
I love hearing about all these natural BFPs at the moment. 
Am so happy for you, sounds like you've had a rough ride up until this point - hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well xx


----------



## Hope537

Thanks, and congratulations to both of you aswell, what great news for us all after everything.

Yes mumtomonkey its so nerve wracking, i freak out at every ache and pain although starting to recognise what's normal growing pains now and my sister in law gave me a loan of her Doppler so we are able to hear its wee heartbeat when I have a panic   which helps put my mind at ease.

How are you both feeling? I've been so sick since week 7, several times a day but starting to ease this week thankfully, now only once in the mornings! Poor hubby has been doing all the cooking as I couldn't bear to be near any cooking smells!

But its all good and I certainly am not complaining!


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Hi Hope

I haven't actually been sick but have felt very sick however that seems to be easing now.  Just hope everything is still ok down there!

My stomach does turn at quite simple things although I've still managed to eat lots!! 

Hetty xx


----------



## noelle80

OMG fantastic news *hope*! It really is fab how many natural bfps there've been since our cycles back in April/may. So pleased that everything is going ok for you. 
I can't quite believe that some of us are almost at our due date either... At times it has felt like the last 7/8 months have really dragged, but then I look back and don't know where the time has gone!
Noelle xx


----------



## Perla

Hi everyone! Had my 12 week scan today and all looks good!!
Had blood tests for downs. Also was told I am blood group O negative so at 28 weeks have to have an injection which worried me a bit.
Hope you're all good x


----------



## Hope537

Thanks Noelle!
and congrats Perla, another good news story 

im blood group A- so will also need the anti D injection. I had one after my ectopic so heres hoping all will be ok!


----------



## smiling angel

OMG ladies I'm so glad I checked out this link again as you have made my evening!!! Strictly in the background and all these positive bfp's is just amazing - all I need now is a glass of fab red wine - I wish!!!

Perla I'm still just delighted for you as we were cycle buddies originally. Pity you joined and left the ** group. I was the same at the start I posted something and was sure everyone could read it but they can't so if you ever feel like coming back please do. I think the 12 week scan for me was the most exciting of them all so I'm delighted it went well for you and best of luck on the tests also xx

Hope CONGRATULATIONS !!!!     just delighted for you! Pity about the sickness but all worth it! I fortunately never got sick but suffered with lots of nausea and smells made me very sick!

Mumtomonkey massive CONGRATULATIONS to you too!!! You are around 8 weeks pregnant now so it's amazing for you I'm sure and I'd say seeing they little heart beat on screen was just incredible. Lots of love and wishes on your journey xx

Home made I'd have to congratulate you here also even though I get to chat to you every day on our ** group another big CONGRATS to you!!

Ljp64 and Skye hope you are both doing brilliant and all set for this festive week xx

Afm ladies I'm 35+5 and so so so delighted and grateful to be in this position. Tbh it still doesn't really hit you even at this stage - you still worry and wonder especially when you've had a history like I / a lot of us have had. I ended up getting gestational diabetes in November after they did the glucose test I was borderline but it seemed to get worse and worse. I now inject myself 6 times a day with insulin and I ended up in hospital for 4 days this week. I was told 2 weeks ago that they'd be doing a c section on dec 22nd (I'd be 36 weeks) but they have changed their mind to doing it at 37 weeks so I am booked in for dec 28th and section on 29th. Can't believe I've only over a week to go. The factors for doing me early are the GD, my age (39) and my history of losses so they didn't want to take any chances. So please God ladies ivf have my little girl in my arms in 9 days!! A midwife showed me in the hospital how to massage my breasts and nipples and I managed to get colostrum out yesterday which I was just delighted with!

Hey little pea and jaq xx

So here's hoping you all have a fantastic weekend with loads of blessings your ways xx


----------



## Perla

Hi smiling angel not long for you now! How exciting! 
Yes the 12 week scan was fab! We are telling family tomorrow at a meal with a scan picture inside a Xmas card to nan and grandad and then going to tell friends!
If like to come back on the page after tomorrow I just really panicked x


----------



## smiling angel

Fantastic way to tell everyone Perla make sure and let us know how it goes and I guess we will see you on the ** page again! Xx


----------



## Perla

Thanks smiling! Really excited I will write on here later! It will make it more real! I still feel worried something will go wrong xx


----------



## Perla

What an emotional day! Great though! Have told our friends and family x


----------



## smiling angel

Fantastic Perla I'm sure they were just thrilled x


----------



## mumtomonkey

Wishing you all a very merry Christmas - thanks for all your support this past year xx


----------



## smiling angel

Heading into hospital tomorrow to have our little baby on Monday!!! Chat to you all soon xx


----------



## mumtomonkey

Smiling Angel - that is so so exciting - best of luck to you - can't wait to hear your good news xx


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Good luck smiling Angel, looking forward to seeing a picture of your little one xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Happy New Year ladies. I'm over the moon to tell you that our daughter Elle-J was born on Monday Dec 29th at 10.28am weighing 6lbs 7oz. She is just beautiful and I will update my profile PIC so you can see her. I had a c section  and she had a couple of little issues at the start with oxygen, sugars and temperature. Oxygen was sorted straight away, temperature within 30mins and sugars within 2 days. 

She is literally the most beautiful baby I've seen and the love we feel for her is like nothing I could have imagined. We have been through so much in 7.5 years but to hold this girl in your arms is nothing short of incredible.

Totally blessed and feel like the luckiest person alive.

Unfortunately she won't latch on but I've been expressing my collustrum and now my milk so she is still getting the very best.

Loads of love

Linda xx


----------



## Perla

Congratulations sounds perfect! X


----------



## Little_Pea

Hello ladies and happy new year.

Mumtomonkey - I am so so pleased for you with news of your early scan  sending you many a positive thought for your 12 week scan.

Hope - I remember you well. CONGRATULATIONS on your natural BFP! Amazing news and well done on reaching the 2nd trimester. It really is the most amazing thing in the world being pregnant I love it.

If either of you want to join our secret ** group please let one of us know. It really a amazing and always buzzing with activity. There are 15 of us on there now and those that are pregnant are between 9 and 40 weeks and we've four newborn baby girls in the group. Triplets and smiling angels baby Elle-J

The group is an amazing life line )

AFM... My due date is Tomo. I was originally offered an induction Tomo by my consultant but I've bravely cancelled it, in the hope to have a natural labour! Can't wait ) 

** ladies - love to you all xx

Oh Hope and Perla I'm B negative and had lots of bleeds and a few falls, if either of these things happen to you, you have to call the hospital and go straight in for Anti D jab, I've had 5 now :-// xx


----------



## Hope537

Congratulations smiling angel, such lovely news!

little pea, hope everything goes well with your birth, looking forward to hearing your news as I remember we were on same dates and if my cycle had worked id be due today too. Just glad to be pg and hopefully have it all to look forward to


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Please take a peek, Looking forward to a pm or 2 
CLICK HERE ​


----------



## noelle80

Hi girls, just a quick update to let you know that baby Eva was born on her IVF due date of 14/01/15 at 7:01pm Danish time. We are still in the hospital as she inhaled some meiconium which has affected her lungs a little, but she should make a full recovery. We can't believe she is finally here and can't wait to get home and start being a proper family


----------



## skye11

*Smiling angel* & *Noelle* Huge congrats to you both!    Such good news! Enjoy every minute with your new family.


----------



## Hope537

Congratulations Noelle, lovely news. Hope you both get home soon and enjoy every minute xx


----------



## Little_Pea

Hey all just to let you know baby boy Frederick Aleksander was born safely on 17/1/15 by C section at 1020 am weighing 9lb13oz

We had a very long (a week) hospital stay and a failed induction so he was born by section. Unfortunately no one was expecting him to be so big and he was stuck so they needed to use forceps and I had a post partum heammorage.

Two weeks on we are going great battling through the breast feeding with mastitis but he is worth everything...

Love and baby dust to all cxx


----------



## Hope537

Amazing news Littlepea, he looks adorable.  Congratulations!


----------



## Little_Pea

Hope - how are you? Due date soon? XX


----------



## skye11

Hi ladies,

Just thought I'd send a wee update! After our third transfer, this time fresh...we finally got our  this morning! We are both absolutely over the moon. I went into my final tx on the nhs with a more positive attitude and my faith in God got me through and kept me calm! We're so happy! It makes the pain of last year worth it to feel such happiness now! 

Hoping you're all keeping well!


----------



## mumtomonkey

Skye! Huge massive congratulations to you on your bfp! So excited for you! I remember well how rubbish it was when we were cycle buddies together and your transfer was delayed. Hope you're having a lovely time celebrating your bfp! Wishing you and your husband all the best - enjoy your pregnancy xxxx


----------



## Little_Pea

Skye - congratulations on you BFP!!

Mum2monkey - congratulations on the birth of your daughter. X


----------



## Little_Pea

Mrs ball - just seen you are due in 2 days! EEK SO EXCITING - congratulations xxx


----------



## Perla

Great news! Thanks for the update Mia x


----------



## HomemadeHetty

Congratulations Skye and Mumto! Please do get in touch Mumto. We had a little boy in July! Xx


----------



## skye11

Thanks ladies!  Can't wait for my first scan! 9th Nov so just less than 2 weeks to go! This feels like the longest wait ever!

*Mumtomonkey* Just saw that you've had a wee girl! Congrats. It seems that us April/May cycle buddies are finally getting our dreams to come true.

Hoping you are all well.


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone  

I know lots of you have sent lovely messages so have seen our update on other areas of the site but wanted to update this special thread too and seems very fitting to do it on Mother's Day.  

In November We welcomed our gorgeous little rainbow into the world . 

Dory
Xxx


----------

